# Mein Zimmer ist mir zu warm.



## moonlive (1. Juni 2018)

Es ist so, ich wohne in einem kleinen Zimmer im Dachgeschoss.
Und jetzt wo es wärmer (Sommer) wird, ist es hier drin eigentlich unerträglich.
Für mich ist das okay, im Notfall reicht es mir wenn ich ein nass-kaltes Handtuch ins Zimmer hänge.

Nur worum ich mir Sorgen mache:
Es sind nun 26°C, und es wird noch wärmer hier bei mir.
Für mich brauch ich keine Klimaaanlage (verbraucht mir einfach zu viel Strom usw.)
Aber mein armer armer PC, er funktioniert nur mit Luftkühlung.

Was tun? Gibt es Klimageräte im miniformat die ich Unter das Netzteil stellen könnte?
Oder irgendwelche Ideen? Waku- brauch ich nicht zwingend, weil ich Luftkühler cooler finde und eigentlich geht es ja nur um die 1/4 Jahreszeit Sommer.

Ansonsten bleibt mir nur:
1. PC auf den Boden ins Kühlste Eck stellen und zusammen schwitzen.
oder 2. ........ ........ ........ ....... .... ..... ...... ...... ................ *PC ? PC? PC!!!!! ....~stille~ .... ........ .....bleibt aus* ....


----------



## Atma (1. Juni 2018)

Außer einer Klimaanlage gibt es keine effektive Möglichkeit die Zimmertemperatur zu senken. Wenn dir so viel an deinem PC liegt, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Bei geöffneter Seitenwand einen Ventilator darauf richten.
2. CPU/GPU runtertakten und untervolten, damit gar nicht erst viel Abwärme entsteht.


----------



## facehugger (1. Juni 2018)

Schon mal die beste Grafik probiert? Draußen...

Gruß


----------



## Stueppi (1. Juni 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Schon mal die beste Grafik probiert? Draußen...
> 
> Gruß



Nein! Tschüss! Ernsthaft, was soll immer diese blöde RL Antwort? Dannach hat doch keiner gefragt... 23 Uhr, Hitze hat sich in der Wohnug gestaut und man kann icht schlafen, geh doch raus...

@TE
Ich hab das selbe Problem, Dachgeschoss, Fenster zu klein (jedenfalls im Schlafzimmer und Küche) um ordentlichen durchzug zu haben und wenn mal genug Wind da ist im einen zu haben ist es meistens nur wegen Gewitter und da kann man die Fenster nicht aufmachen weils sofort alles unter Wasser setzt...

Beste möglichkeit ist nur die CPU etwas zu untertakten und zu undervolten. Musste, bevor ich meine CPU geköpft habe, auch immer von 4,5 Ghz runter auf 4 Ghz im Sommer weils einfach zu heiß und somit zu laut wurde.
Wenns dem PC wirklich mal zu heiß werden sollte wird der sich aber eh von selbst runter takten (außer du hast thermal throtling deaktiviert).


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. Juni 2018)

Jedes Jahr die gleichen Themen wenn es wärmer wird ... 

Aber mal im Ernst,
bis 30°C sollten noch keine Probleme auftreten, wenn Kühlung und Airflow ordentlich konfiguriert sind.
Für uns fühlt sich der Unterschied zwischen 20 und 30°C vielleicht heftig an, dem Rechner stört das reichlich wenig ob CPU nun 60 oder 70°C hat.


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Juni 2018)

CPU und GPU haben die Thermalabschaltung bei ca.100°C wenn der Hersteller sagt 100°C darfs werden vorher taktet Sie ja nun Selbständig runter wo ist dann das Promblem!?
45°C,55°C,65°C oder 75°C das juckt die CPU herzlich wenig genauso wie 80°C bei der GPU. Meinen CPUs der 1600X und der 8700K ist es jedenfalls egal... ich hatte mein place to be Domiziel selbst unter einem Schwarzen Dach eines Freistehenden Gebäudes mit Dämmung von 1985 und 2x4m Panorama Dachscheiben+ 11 Fenster 2 davon Dachfenster. Meinem PC hatt es mit Luftkühlung jetzt nicht so viel ausgemacht, ein Klimagerät (groß) war vorhanden und nur einmal in Jahren benutzt, aber das nicht wegen dem PC. Sprich ich weiß wie sich 50°C und mehr im Raum anfühlen mein PC war nicht böse drum.


----------



## Basti1988 (1. Juni 2018)

Probiere es mal mit Luftkühlgerät
 wenn es dir zu warm ist. Habe auch so ein Teil (anderer Hersteller aber) und es ist um einiges erträglicher.


----------



## azzih (1. Juni 2018)

Im Prinzip kommste kaum um eine kleine Klimaanlage rum. Hab mir letztes Jahr son Ding von Comfee für knapp 300€gekauft. Klar Stromverbrauch ist merkbar aber besser wie bei 30 Grad im Zimmer pennen zu müssen.
Ich stell das auch nur ne Stunde bevor ich pennen geh an. Ansonsten würd ich das halt kombinieren mit Durchzug an den Fenstern die man mit ein paar Euros mit Fliegengittern versehen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Schon mal die beste Grafik probiert? Draußen...


Neee, ganz jämmerliches Spiele. Das ist übelstes pay to win!
Im Test: "Real Life" - das realistischste Spiel aller Zeiten



moonlive schrieb:


> ....Was tun? Gibt es Klimageräte im miniformat die ich Unter das Netzteil stellen könnte? ....


Frischwasserkühlung. Bau CPU und Grafikkarte auf Wasserkühler um und spüle diese, wenn es zu heiß wird, mit Frischwasser,  oder stelle einen Radiator nach draußen, wenn Du einen Balkon hast.


----------



## Mitchpuken (1. Juni 2018)

Also wenn es dir rein um die Temperatur der Komponenten geht dann ist natürlich Seitenwände entfernen der einfachste Schritt. Die fps kannst du auf 60 begrenzen. Als nächstes kannst du je nach Lautstärke die Lüfterdrehzahlen erhöhen.

Etwas komplexer wird es dann schon mit Undervolten. Hier änderst du in aller erster Linie nicht die Temperatur direkt, sonst senkst den Verbrauch deines Rechner was eine geringere Temperatur mit sich bringt, aber das wäre eigentlich eher angebracht, wenn du dich auch "kühlen" willst mit einem kühlerem Zimmer.

Viel mehr kann man mal einfach so nicht machen. Wie sinddenn eigentlich deine Temperaturen?


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juni 2018)

Der Rechner geht doch net kaputt wenns mal heiß ist im sommer, Blödsinn sich da solche Gedanken zu machen.
Wenn du deinen Rechner zu weit abkühlst (klimanalage/kompressor etc) bekommst kondenswasser, vor allem wenn du mit nassen  handtüchern die luftfeuchtigkeit hochtreibst


----------



## Arno1978 (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

Ich habe den PC bei mir auch auf dem Dachboden.
Und dort wird es einfach warm.
Ich habe dort eine Klimaanlage mit Außeneinheit einbauen lassen.

Unabhänig vom PC ist es jetzt immer Kühl und diese kann auch als Heizung benutzt werden im Winter.
Stromkosten halten sich auch in Grenzen.

Das Ganze hat um die 1.000 Euro gekostet mit Einbau.
Ich bereue diese Entscheidung nicht.

Gruß


----------



## shadie (1. Juni 2018)

Arno1978 schrieb:


> Stromkosten halten sich auch in Grenzen.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Was bedeutet "halten sich in Grenzen" denn in harten Euros pro Jahr?

Solange man Rollläden hat sollte man eigentlich gut zurecht kommen.
Dachgeschoss ist natürlich noch mal ein anderer Schnack weil da Durchzug meistens schwer zu bewerkstelligen ist.

ich habe in der aktuellen Wohnung leider keine.......das ist echt die Hölle.
Stehst du morgens am Fenster denkst du die Heizung ist an so warm ist die Scheibe.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juni 2018)

Naja kommt drauf an wieviel man nutzt. Hersteller sagen, dass man fürs "normale Kühlen" 150-200 kwh (2.6 kw gerät ) einplanen sollte, vermutlcih also mehr  
Heizen mit so einem Ding ist ungleich teurer, und Heizen mit Strom ist ja eh blöd, außer es geht nicht anders.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (1. Juni 2018)

TOT DER KLIMAERWÄRMUNG!

ne mal im Ernst. habe mir vor 2 Jahren dieses Klimagerät gekauft: De'Longhi  PAC AN112 Silent ab 496,95 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

bekommt man heute schon für ca. 500€! ist jeden Cent wert


----------



## moonlive (1. Juni 2018)

Real Life


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Neee, ganz jämmerliches Spiele. Das ist übelstes pay to win!
> Im Test: "Real Life" - das realistischste Spiel aller Zeiten


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ihr Adblocker funktioniert!


> Frischwasserkühlung. Bau CPU und Graipikkarte auf Wasserkühler um und spüle diese, wenn es zu heiß wird, mit Frischwasser,  oder stelle einen Radiator nach draußen, wenn Du einen Balkon hast.


echt? 
Sowas in der Richtung? 


Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> TOT DER KLIMAERWÄRMUNG!
> 
> ne mal im Ernst.



Deswegen mein ich ja, für mich brauch ich keine Anlage. 
Weil hmmm .... -=[ Reallife ]=-. . Nein echt? Heutzutage kauft sich doch fast schon jeder ein Klimagerät weils "anscheinend" zu warm ist und kühlt somit jede dritte Wohnung auf unnatürliche weise runter wie es einem gefällt. Real life hin oder her, Mir eigentlich egal ich enthalte mich zu solchen Diskusionen.
Aber muss doch echt nicht sein! Auch wenns "nur" ein paar Europäer kostet. Nein danke ich fahr auch kein Auto. *genug Philosophiert*

Ich frage mich "warum es sowas nicht gibt undverkauft wird?
 USB PC-Klimagerät
Gibt doch bestimmt genug Spinner die sowas kaufen würden.
Wenn ihr schon sagt jeden Sommer das gleiche Thema 

Aber, hey mir ist das egal ist halt RL, mein PC ist halt aber kein Mensch, und der darf sich ruhig mit ner Klimaanlage begnügen wenn er will, (wenn es sowas gäben würde, in klein.)
Ja, und danke für die Tips mit runtertakten oder undervolten.
Nur leider bin ich in dem Gebiet noch ein echter Noob.
Ich weis auch nicht wie warm mein CPU läuft.
Vielleicht lern ich einfach sowas, wenn ich dann meine 2 Stunden Zimmerkühl -pause- mache... 
(Ach nein! Dafür brauch ich ja einen laufenden PC, oder soll ich mir jetzt noch eine Computer Bild Zeitschrift kaufen? )


also Mein PC = alte Version (Fertigbau über Computerwerk.de) 
Der hat  Grafik-onboard was zum spielen ungeeignet ist,
dafür aber ein schön dicken überdemensionierter Topflower von Scythe.
Das Seitenteil hat ein Mesh, vielleicht bring ich dort einfach nochmal einen Lüfter an:
  Luft --->|-Gitter-|><|-Lüfter-| --->  [-CPU-Lüfter-]---> [ 3,6Ghz-AMD]
Wenns jedoch wirklich nicht schlimm ist, dann soll der PC halt mit max. 35°C Kühlen wenns Okay ist!


Ansonsten, @Basti1988 (aka. Overlord): wegen Luftkühlerklimagerät, anderer Hersteller ja aber welchen den?
Ich traue denn "günstigen" Produkten irgendwie überhaupt nicht.
Weil Wasser, Filtermatte, Kalk usw. 
Hab mich für einen Venta LW, für dieses Jahr entschieden.
Aber eher aus dem Grund weil es bei mir einfach zu staubig ist.
Mal sehen ob er auch ne Kühlwirkung erzielt. Denke aber nicht, eher sowas wie Tropenklima.
Wieviel Luftfeuchte ist eigentlich schlecht fürn PC ^^
Wäre dann so das Gegenteil zur Sache!


----------



## Arno1978 (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo

Ich meine ja nur, dass ich im Sommer die Klimaanlage ja nicht Dauerhaft laufen lasse.
Muss ich auch nicht.
30 min den Ruam kalt machen. Rollanden dicht und dann erst wieder in ca. 90 min. erneut eine halbe Stunde kühlen.

Genauso kann man im Winter das Ding auch mal kurz zum Heizen anmachen.


Gruß


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juni 2018)

Das ist sehr ineffizient, da die gespeicherte Wärme in den Wänden den Raum wieder aufheizt. Besser etwas länger anmachen, dann alles dicht


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Juni 2018)

Atma schrieb:


> 2. CPU/GPU runtertakten und untervolten, damit gar nicht erst viel Abwärme entsteht.



Genau das mach ich auch im Sommer, bei nun auch schon 25,5°C, es waren vor ein paar Tagen noch so 24°C, takte ich einfach alles runter und undervolte bis das Wetter endlich wieder Norddeutsch ist...

Edit: Mir macht der hohe Anteil an Luftfeuchtigkeit viel mehr Kopfschmerzen. Ständig so um die 60% ist auf dauer einfach zuviel. Ich denke ich kaufe einen Luftentfeuchter.


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Juni 2018)

Wie schon gesagt wurde. Es sind schlimmstenfalls 10°C mehr im Sommer. Das juckt den PC herzlich wenig, wenn er nicht vorher schon am absoluten limit lief. 

Immer diese Aussagen von wegen "booah im Sommer kocht mein PC" usw. Das ist doch völlig irrational. Es sind lächerliche 10°C mehr. So what?!


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

Die Zimmertemperatur macht eine Menge aus. Wir haben aktuell bei uns nur noch 20-22 GRad in der Wohnung (EG, wenns draussen wärmer ist 24-26 GRad). Meine Komponenten sind alle deutlich kühler.
Nur bei einer Dachwohnung welche im Sommer 30 Grad und mehr hat würde ich auf eine sehr starke Kühlung und Gehäusebelüftung setzen. Und immer die Temperaturen kontrollieren.
Besonders unter Last. Panisch sollte man nicht werden das stimmt. Aber die Temps sollten noch im grünen Bereich sein.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juni 2018)

Die Raumtemperatur wirkt sich 1:1 auf die Hardware aus. Hast du bei 20 Grad raumtemp eine 70 Grad heiße cpu, ist sie bei 30Grad halt 80Grad heiß.
Da wohl kaum jemand seine Hardware gerade mal 10Grad unter der Kotzgrenze betreibt (falls doch, selber schuld!) und wohl ebenfalls keine (oder nur selten)  Zimmertemps von über 30 Grad zu erwarten sind, ist das alles total wumpe


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Raumtemperatur wirkt sich 1:1 auf die Hardware aus. Hast du bei 20 Grad raumtemp eine 70 Grad heiße cpu, ist sie bei 30Grad halt 80Grad heiß.


1:1? Mir kam es so vor als wenn es noch mehr wäre. Weil ich bei mir schon bei wenigen Grad Veränderung in der Raumtemperatur deutliche Unterschiede sehe.


----------



## mPe (3. Juni 2018)

Bei mir hat es oft auch locker 30°C in meiner Dachgeschoss Wohnung. Der Schräge hinter mir sei dank... 

Der PC hat sich bisher noch nicht gemeldet. Aber schon fürs eigene Wohl liebäugle ich mit einer anderen Lösung als ständig alles aufzuhaben und Durchzug zu erzeugen. 
Das ganze kommt schon alleine durch den Straßenlärm bei mir nicht besonders gut.

Nun habe ich allerdings null Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet. Hier im Thread sind ja ein paar Geräte genannt worden. 
Kann da jemand aus Erfahrung sprechen, ob es ein teures oder nicht genauso gut ein günstigeres Modell tut.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Juni 2018)

Wenn man viel Spaß am Basteln hat und darin geschickt ist, könnte man vielleicht einen Lüftungsschlauch versuchen in den Keller zu legen, wo es kühl ist und diesen dann mit den Ansaugöffnungen des PCs verbinden, allerdings wird es sehr schwer, so einen dicken Schlauch quer durchs Haus elegant zu verlegen. Außerdem könnte man einen weiteren Schlauch von den ausblasenden Lüftern direkt nach draußen führen, damit die Abwärme des PCs nicht den Raum noch weiter aufheizt.
Allerdings wird das alles auch keine Wunder bewirken und vermutlich zu viel Aufwand und optische Beeinträchtigungen nach sich ziehen, als das es sich wirklich lohnt.
Aber vielleicht könnte man auch einfach den PC in den Keller stellen und entweder dort drann arbeiten/spielen oder sofern möglich, den Monitor oben lassen und mit einem entsprechend langen Kabel verbinden, sofern es sowas überhaupt gibt?
Tastatur und Maus gingen ja notfalls auch per Funk.


----------



## moonlive (3. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht könnte man auch einfach den PC in den Keller stellen und entweder dort drann arbeiten/spielen oder ...



Daher kommt dann wohl der Begriff "Kellerkind"
Übrigends, schicker PC mit den Noctua Kühler. Find die irgendwie süß, passend zum Board.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2018)

PCs mit modernen Boost-Taktraten verhalten sich bei Hitze eigentlich ziemlich menschlich: Sie gehen weiter ihrer Arbeit nach, machen aber alles etwas langsamer.
Sogar mein Laptop lebt noch trotz zuletzt 30° im Büro. Und der wird als stärkstes CPU-Modell der Serie im Simulationsdauereinsatz tatsächlich an der Kotzgrenze betrieben. Ein normaler Lukü Desktop ist dagegen pure Erholung für die Schaltkreise.


----------



## denrusl (4. Juni 2018)

Also bei mir werden es auch bis zu 29,5 C derzeit. Was nur dazu führt das der "reserver" Lüfter ausm Idle rausgeht. Das einzige was ich wahrnehme ist dann das deutlichere Geräusch des Luftzugs. Wenn du deine Komponenten bzw. deiner Lautstärke was gutes tun willst, solltest du etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen und auf optimierte Lüfter setzen ( in sachen Lautstärke und Luftmasse)

Ansonsten interessiert das den PC etwas weniger. ich passe meist einfach die Lüfterkurve etwas flacher an. Auch mit der 10c° erhöhten Temperatur im Raum kommen meine komponenten nicht annähernd in die Bereiche wo sie anfangen runter zu takten.


----------



## Arno1978 (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo

Ich hab jetzt noch einmal anchgesehen bzgl. meiner Klimaanlage.
Wie gesagt: Ich lasse diese ja nicht den ganzen Tag laufen und ich halte mich auch nciht den ganzen Tag am Dachboden auf.

Es sind grob gerechnet 1,- € / Stunde an Stromkosten.
Ich notiere da mal genau (interssiert mich auch selber).

Gruß


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juni 2018)

1€ pro stunde, das ist aber n amtliches gerät, das muss das teil  ja 3-4 kwh durchknallen, oder ist bei dir der strom so teuer?


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Juni 2018)

1€ pro Stunde finde ich teuer, wenn man das täglich paar Stunden nutzt kommt da gut was an Kosten zusammen über den Sommer gerechnet, dennoch ist es natürlich bezahlbar, wenn man sonst nicht vernünftig am PC arbeiten kann und den PC nunmal auch im Hochsommer nutzen möchte.


----------



## Arno1978 (5. Juni 2018)

Hallo.
Es sind nicht ganz 1,- €
Gerät verbraucht 3,5 KW
0,27 € kostet das KW
also 0,27 x 3,5 = 0,945 € / 1h

Wie gesagt dsa Teil läuft ja nur Tagsüber am WE wenn ich bei heißem Wetter zu Hause bin. Und dann auch am Nachmittag für max. 3 Stunden.
Unter der Woche so nach Feierabend läuft das Ding max. 30 Minuten und nach 18:00 Uhr heizt sich er Dachboden nicht mehr so stark auf.

Auf jedenfall hat sich die Klimaanalge voll gelohnt für mich und ich habe es bei über 30 Grad (wenn ich mich am Dachboden aufhalte am PC) angenehm kühl.

Gruß


----------



## bastian123f (5. Juni 2018)

Arno1978 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Es sind nicht ganz 1,- €
> Gerät verbraucht 3,5 KW
> 0,27 € kostet das KW
> ...



Welches Gerät hast du? Ich sehe mich auch gerade nach einem um. Das ist schon was schönes im Dachgeschoss


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Juni 2018)

Arno1978 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Es sind nicht ganz 1,- €
> Gerät verbraucht 3,5 KW
> 0,27 € kostet das KW
> ...


3.5kw Verbauch, nicht Kühlleistung? Dann muss das Gerät ja um die 7kw Kühlleistung haben, da ist heftig^^. Ich kühle unser Schlafzimmer sehr zuverlässig mit einem 2.6kw Gerät (verbauch knapp über 1kw)


----------



## compisucher (5. Juni 2018)

Kann die hier empfehlen: 349 € Grundpreis (+ Schläuche + Arbeit):
KAISAI Klimaanlage ECO 2 Wandgerät Set 2,6 kW / A++ , 349,00 € = 349 €

Hat ein Bekannter in seinem kleinen 2 Mann Büro ( ca. 35 m², Plotter + 2 Drucker+ Kaffeeautomat + 5 PCs) einbauen lassen = supi, schön kühl selbst im Hochsommer (oder wie jetzt)


----------



## Krolgosh (6. Juni 2018)

Wohne mit meiner Frau auch in einer Dachgeschoßwohnung.. und da steigen die Temperaturen an wirklichen heißen Tagen leider innen auch über die 30°C. Was

Ich spiele daher schon lange mit dem Gedanken mir ein richtige Split-Gerät einbauen zu lassen. Leider spielt da meine Frau überhaupt nicht mit..


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Juni 2018)

Ganze Wohnung geht halt was nur mit Split, da braucht man sich nicht der Illusion hingeben und es mit nem Monoblock probieren. Ein Schlafzimmer bekommt man damit aber beispielsweise ganz gut gekühlt! Das Gerät trotec 2610e bekommt man immer wieder für um die 250€, Stromkosten ca. 30cent pro Stunde.


----------



## Arno1978 (6. Juni 2018)

Sorry.

Habe Verbrauch und Kühlleistung verwechselt.
Und ich hatte damals 2 Stück gekauft. Für mich und eine für meinen Mieter.

Und ich habe für beide zusammen 1.000 gezahlt incl. Einbau.
Das macht meine Buchhaltung bei mir.

Es ist diese Klimaanlage: (Split)
KAISAI Klimaanlage ECO 2 Wandgerät Set 2,6 kW / A++ , 349,00 €


Gruß
Kühlleistung 2,6Kw

@compisucher genau die Du meinst


----------



## General Quicksilver (17. Juni 2018)

Ja, ich kenne das auch mit den hohen Raumtemperaturen im Sommer, aber wenn du deine Hardware nicht bis an die Obergrenze übertaktet hast sollte das alles eigentlich unproblematisch sein. Im schlimmsten Fall dürfte es zu Instabilitäten kommen. Ansonsten sollten im Zweielsfall die Schutzschaltungen ansprechen. Wie schon bereits gesagt wurde, kannst du noch das PC-Gehäuse öffnen und schauen obs etwas bringt. Ansonsten kannst du nur noch die Lüfter voll aufdrehen, eventuell mit dem Takt + Spannung etwas runtergehen und Stresstests vermeiden .  
Meine damaligen HD4870X2s haben im Sommer regelmäßig GPU-Temperaturen über 90°C gehabt (manchmal auch ehr 95°C)  und entsprechend wohl Spannungswandlertemperaturen um 100°C+ bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl.  Der Rechner hat in seiner Ecke geschätzte 35°C warme Luft ansaugen dürfen. Auf dem CPU-Kühle war dann ein Dela FFB1212EHE drauf. Der PC dürfte damals zwische 700-800W beim Zocken abgegeben haben. 
Du kannst ja deine Temperaturen mal aufzeichen und schauen ob irgenwo etwas richtig hoch geht, aber in der Regel sollte eigentlich nicht s jetzt direkt davon kaputt gehen.


----------



## Hywelo50 (18. Juni 2018)

Hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber hier mal einige Tipps:

-Nachts lüften, vor Sonnenaufgang die Wohung hermetisch abriegeln (Fenster zu, Rolläden runter).
-Beim PC gebrauch die Türen der Wohnung offen stehen lassen falls möglich. Dann muss der Rechner mehr als einen Raum auf 50 Grad bringen, dauert also länger bis es unangenehm wird.
-Ausziehen, also die Kleidung ;D
-ökologischer Harz 4 Tipp: eine Flasche mit gefrorenem Wasser an einem möglichst hohen Punkt in dem Raum/der Wohnung aufstellen.

Ansonsten kann man aufgrund physikalischer Gesetze nix machen. Energie geht nie verloren, sondern wird nur umgewandelt. Ergo kannst du nur was an der Ursache machen. D.h. im Klartext undervolting, Energiesparmodus, etc. (Kann man nicht einfach auch das Powertarget der GraKa runterschrauben?).


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juni 2018)

Das mit der gefrorenen Flasche wird nichts bringen, außer der Raum wäre wirklich extrem klein und kostengünstig ist das auch nicht, weil das Eis darin ja schnell schmilzt und man es dann wieder in den Gefrierschrank legen muß, der es nur durch Energieverbrauch erneut runterkühlen kann...


----------



## Schori (21. Juni 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Naja kommt drauf an wieviel man nutzt. Hersteller sagen, dass man fürs "normale Kühlen" 150-200 kwh (2.6 kw gerät ) einplanen sollte, vermutlcih also mehr
> Heizen mit so einem Ding ist ungleich teurer, und Heizen mit Strom ist ja eh blöd, außer es geht nicht anders.



Mit der Klimanalage, bzw. Wärmepumpe, heizen ist soger sehr Effizient!
Je nach Preisklasse und Gerät kann man im Winter damit bis -20°C gut und vor allem schnell heizen.
Die Effizienz nimmt mit sinkender Außentemperatur natürlich ab, man kann grob mit dem Verhältnis 1:7 rechnen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2018)

Es ist nicht unbedingt viel weniger Effizient als eine reine Elektroheizung, aber beim Heizen ist nunmal den Energieträger vor Ort zu verbrennen in der Regel effizienter als im Kraftwerk.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (21. Juni 2018)

// hat sich erledigt.


----------



## GEChun (22. Juni 2018)

Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> // hat sich erledigt.



Schade, aber man könnte doch auch ne Wakü bauen welche den Radiator im Gefrierfach hat...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es ist nicht unbedingt viel weniger Effizient als eine reine Elektroheizung, aber beim Heizen ist nunmal den Energieträger vor Ort zu verbrennen in der Regel effizienter als im Kraftwerk.


Es gibt in Deutschland keine Ölkraftwerke mehr, wenn man die Dieselbetriebenen Notstromaggregate außen vor lässt.
Nehmen wir also Kohlekraftwerke, dann liegt der Wirkungsgrad bei 33% mit Leistungsverlusten kommen noch ca. 25%
an der Steckdose an. Verbrennt man die Kohle im Ofen, sind es je nach Ausführung 60-95%, die man nutzen kann, in
offenen Kaminen erheblich weniger. Gute Wärmepumpen kommen auf Leistungszahlen um 4, gute Split Klimaanlagen 
im Wärmebetrieb sind schlechter als Wärmeüumpen und dümpeln um die 2-3 herum.

Effizienter als der kleine Elektroofen ist es aber allemal


----------



## Plasmadampfer (22. Juni 2018)

Ich habe ja die Ultimate Overclocker Hütte. Das hier war mal ein Altenheim und früher wohnten die Reichen Alten unter anderem auch in meiner Bude. Zu mir fährt man von der Strasse 5 Stockwerke mit dem Aufzug nach unten, nicht nach oben. Selbst wenn es draussen 38 Grad sind, habe ich 21 Grad. Im Winter habe ich ohne Heizung mindestens 18 Grad in der Bude. Hinten raus habe ich meine Loggia wo ich auch grille. Die Hütte ist an som Steilhang gebaut. Der meiste Teil der Wohnung befindet sich in der Erde.

Letztens kam son Pizzafahrer. Der sagte, hier ist es angenehm kühl, hier bleibe ich. Ich zu dem, Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen, was das für eine Kacke ist. Da zieh ich mich lang an, fahre hoch, geh auf die Strasse, krich erst einmal so richtig die Hitze ab, dreh um, besser doch kurze Hose und T-Shirt.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juni 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Ich habe ja die Ultimate Overclocker Hütte. Das hier war mal ein Altenheim und früher wohnten die Reichen Alten unter anderem auch in meiner Bude. Zu mir fährt man von der Strasse 5 Stockwerke mit dem Aufzug nach unten, nicht nach oben. Selbst wenn es draussen 38 Grad sind, habe ich 21 Grad. Im Winter habe ich ohne Heizung mindestens 18 Grad in der Bude. Hinten raus habe ich meine Loggia wo ich auch grille. Die Hütte ist an som Steilhang gebaut. Der meiste Teil der Wohnung befindet sich in der Erde.
> 
> Letztens kam son Pizzafahrer. Der sagte, hier ist es angenehm kühl, hier bleibe ich. Ich zu dem, Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen, was das für eine Kacke ist. Da zieh ich mich lang an, fahre hoch, geh auf die Strasse, krich erst einmal so richtig die Hitze ab, dreh um, besser doch kurze Hose und T-Shirt.


Hat halt immer Vor und Nachteile. In meiner alten Dachgeschosswohnung musste ich Mitte Dezember meist das erste Mal heizen. Bis November bin ich normalerweile ohne Socken und mit kurzer Hose herungelaufen, natürlich ohne eingeschalteter Heizung^^ Dafür war es im Sommer unerträglich heiß. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20190527 (23. Juni 2018)

Ist das eigentlich neu das im Sommer eine Dachgeschosswohnung zu warm wird ? Ich verstehe garnicht wie man hier 5 Seiten lang eine Diskussion draus machen kann. Das ist doch das normalste der Welt.

p.s. gut gedämmte Wohnungen werden auch bei langen Phasen über 30 Grad im Sommer nicht warm. Ansonsten wird man einfach damit leben müssen.


----------



## moonlive (25. Juni 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich neu das im Sommer eine Dachgeschosswohnung zu warm wird ? Ich verstehe garnicht wie man hier 5 Seiten lang eine Diskussion draus machen kann. Das ist doch das normalste der Welt.


Man kann sogar 5 Monate lange so eine Diskussion machen, solange bis es dann draußen endlich wieder kalt wird.

Mir ist  garnicht mehr so warm, jetzt brauch ich schon ne Kuscheldecke weil mir kalt ist.
Und im Winter dann, mit eigenschaltener Heizung gerade mal 13°C *brrrrr*  Altbau bzw. Neubau ohne Isolierung
Ahhhh, und das noch dazu ....
*AW:* Mein Zimmer ist mir zu klein:
Was kann man dann nur tun?
Das ist wie, wenn das Computer Case zu klein für eine große Grafikkarte ist. Oder Formfaktor ITX hatt, und ich aber ein ATX Mainboard habe.

Ach zum verzweifeln ist dass immer! Diese Aussichtlose Wohnung suche:
@





Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Ich habe ja die Ultimate Overclocker Hütte.


Darf man da mit einziehen? Ich laufe auf Dauerbetrieb.


> Das hier war mal ein Altenheim und früher wohnten die Reichen Alten unter anderem auch in meiner Bude.


Und heute, wohnen dort nur noch die Jungen und Armen? Genau das richtige für mich.


----------



## nitg (27. Juni 2018)

Du musst deine Grafikkarte in ein nasses Handtuch einwickeln und für 2h ins Backrohr legen, danach produziert sie definitiv weniger Abwärme :p

Nein, Scherz beiseite, da gibts so Stand-Klimageräte, die bringen zwar nicht wirklich viel, sind relativ laut aber für ein kleines Zimmer sollts reichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

moonlive schrieb:


> *AW:* Mein Zimmer ist mir zu klein:
> Was kann man dann nur tun?...


Man nutzt eine VR Brille und schwups wird das Zimmer riesig


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juni 2018)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand seinen PC in einen Kühlschrank oder gar Gefrierschrank eingebaut?
Aber vermutlich würde es dann durch Kondenswasserbildung zu Kurzschlüssen und Defekten kommen.


----------



## amdahl (27. Juni 2018)

Ja. Warum das nicht lange gut geht und bei leistungsfähiger Hardware gar nicht funktionieren kann steht aber schon vor dem Test fest.
YouTube


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand seinen PC in einen Kühlschrank oder gar Gefrierschrank eingebaut?
> Aber vermutlich würde es dann durch Kondenswasserbildung zu Kurzschlüssen und Defekten kommen.



Wenn du einen Kühlschrank hast der mit der brutalen Abwärme klar kommt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2018)

Wenn dann bräuchte man einen alten, schlecht isolierten Kühlschrank. Die neuen A+++ Geräte haben einen winzigen Kompressor und holen ihre Kühlperformance über Isolierung raus. Wenn du eine Wärmequelle in einen solchen Schrank einbringst wird es einfach nur sofort warm.


----------



## moonlive (27. Juni 2018)

Könnte noch ein Luftentfeuchter mit reinbauen, wenn der Kühlschrank groß genug ist.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (29. Juni 2018)

Raumklima. Stellt einen Hohlblockstein in die Badewanne und 10 Liter Wasser hinzu. Der Hohlblockstein nimmt die 10 Liter Wasser auf, restlos. Die Leute machen beim Renovieren den Fehler, dauernd Haftgrund aufzutragen. Deswegen ist eine Bude dann irgendwann Kühlschrank und deswegen auch die anaerobe Schimmelbildung. Ein Mauerwerk muss atmen.


----------



## moonlive (29. Juni 2018)

Was ist bitte ein anaerobischer Hohlblockstein?
Und "Nein!" ich werde mir kein Kühlschrank aufbauen, wenn dann würde ich mir sowas ähnliches bauen:
So in der Art: "Raum in Raum"
Raum1= Zimmer, darin steht dann ein Schrank = Raum2. ( Und der ist Kühl, ist aber kein Kühlschrank. ) ..... und dann gibt es nochmal den Raum3: Das PC Gehäuse. 

Womöglich kann man Raum 3 weglassen:
Gestern war hier ein Post ( gelöscht? )
da ging es um: "ASRock NickShih Breaking the i7-3770K World Record" , die komplett auf Raumstation arbeiten o. s. ä.

Bin auf die Idee gekommen: Es gibt doch bestimmt sowas wie eine Fußbodenkühlung? So für 1m² dürfte mir doch reichen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (30. Juni 2018)

Du bräuchtest eher eine Deckenkühlung, da warme Luft aufsteigt und kalte absinkt.


----------



## GEChun (30. Juni 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ja. Warum das nicht lange gut geht und bei leistungsfähiger Hardware gar nicht funktionieren kann steht aber schon vor dem Test fest.
> YouTube



Ja, der ganze Rechner nicht aber in einem Gefrierschrank einen Wakü Radiator legen ist etwas anderes!


----------



## amdahl (30. Juni 2018)

Nicht wirklich. Aus thermodynamischer Sicht ändert das überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2018)

Wenn man die Wakü mit Kompressor kühlen will nimmt man einen Chiller. Hat Intel bei der 28x5Ghz Vorführung auch so gemacht.


----------



## plgElwood (5. Juli 2018)

Als ganz einfache 1€ - DIY Tipps von einem Dachgeschossgeplagten mit viel Fensterfläche (ja mit isolierung, aber unter einem schwarz gedeckten Dach mit 4m² Fensterfläche PRO SEITE  huaargh...)

-> Fensterfläche abkleben mit Rettungsdecke (außen, Mit Klebeband was rückstandsfrei wieder abgeht und nicht unter Hitze locker wird, der Vermieter dankts ) Wenn man keine Spalte lässt geht keine Luft/Wind drunter.

Hätte am liebsten das ganze dach eingepackt, aber ich heiß nicht Christo.

Monoblock klimaaanlagen mit Heißer Abluft sind generell mist, da die nur angenehm sind wenn man genau davor sitzt, den rest des Raumes aber aufheizen.


----------



## amdahl (5. Juli 2018)

> Monoblock klimaaanlagen mit Heißer Abluft sind generell mist, da die nur angenehm sind wenn man genau davor sitzt, den rest des Raumes aber aufheizen.


Die warme Abluft soll ja auch durch einen Schlauch nach draußen geleitet werden, nicht direkt in den Raum gepustet


----------



## moonlive (5. Juli 2018)

Fensterflächen abkleben mit Rettungsfolie? Diese Gold-Silber glänzende?
hmmm... dannach sieht mein Zimmer aus wie in einem Raumschiff.
Wollte schon immermal in einem Satelliten wohnen.
Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, werde ich mein PC in einen  Plasmakristall pk-4  umrüsten.

Die Fasade meines Zimmers werde ich dann von Aussen in einen Monoblock verwandeln:
Das sieht dann so aus: Monoblock - Google-Suche


----------



## RossiCX (5. Juli 2018)

moonlive schrieb:


> Bin auf die Idee gekommen: Es gibt doch bestimmt sowas wie eine Fußbodenkühlung? So für 1m² dürfte mir doch reichen.



Klar, nennt sich "Planschbecken"  Planschbecken - Google-Suche


----------



## plgElwood (7. Juli 2018)

Schon klar,  aber leider waren bei mir zum Aufstellen 2x90° Bögen notwenidig und beinahe die ganze schlauchlänge durch den Raum (und dann in einen Alten Kamin). Vielleicht könnte man einen Wärmetauscher mit Wasserkühlung einbauen (statt Luft) das wäre besser zu isolieren.


----------



## amdahl (7. Juli 2018)

Wenn du das machst hast du ganz einfach eine Split-Klimaanlage


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (7. Juli 2018)

moonlive schrieb:


> Es ist so, ich wohne in einem kleinen Zimmer im Dachgeschoss.
> Und jetzt wo es wärmer (Sommer) wird, ist es hier drin eigentlich unerträglich.
> Für mich ist das okay, im Notfall reicht es mir wenn ich ein nass-kaltes Handtuch ins Zimmer hänge.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte mal gesagt; Durchzug kreieren?


----------



## moonlive (7. Juli 2018)

Genau, an dem Thema bin ich immoment dran:
Denn * Airflow * berücksichtigen.
Das sind bei mir jedoch 2 Projekte:
Zuerst den PC (w o ich jetzt zur Zeit benutze ) unter das Fenster stellen/bauen, so dass, dann die warme Luft direkt nach draussen ziehen kann wenn ich das Fenster kippe. Womöglich werde ich mir noch einen Deckenventilator hereinzaubern, zur verstärkung. Es ist wirklich Erstaunlich was so ein Ventilator bringt.

Das andere.... ohje ( jetzt wirds kopmliziertr )
Ich bin ja am neuen PC zusammenstellen, so selfmade mit High end  tuning mit drin:
Ist aber so ein altes ATX gehäuse wo das Netzteil normalerweise oben hin soll, ich werde das NT aber extern verlagern (sinvoll um Hardware zu schonen?) und die freie Lücke mit 2x 80er Ventilatoren stopfen. Oben auf dem Gehäuse gibt es dann ein eingeflexten 120er/ oder 140er.
Wo ich mir noch unsicher bin: Die Front!
Sie hat zwar eine Halterung für 120er-Fan, aber ist vorne geschlossen.
Ich wollte vorne in den Boden evtl noch einen Reinsetzen, oder vielleicht doch 2, und den vorne vergessen?

Bin da aber erst noch am lernen, schaue mir hierfür Youtub videos an:
sowas wie "Alten PC umbauen #123" und "PC selbst bauen: Die schlimmsten Fehler bei..."
Keine Ahnung ob das noch was wird mit meinem neuen PC. ( Hier in meiner Bude )
Weil hier drin ist es mir mit 8m²  einfach langsam zu eng, vorallem um gescheit PC-Zocken. *ARGH*


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2018)

Die Frage: Ist es sinnvoll das Fenster bei Hitze draußen offen zu lassen?^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## moonlive (8. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Frage: Ist es sinnvoll das Fenster bei Hitze draußen offen zu lassen?^^
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



ausprobieren, wenn Wind reinkommt oder durchzug ist, wird es "gefühlt" schon kühl.
Also bei mir. Ist halt Fenster mit OST ausrichtung, da scheint auch nur morgens die Sonne drauf.
Nur weis ich nicht genau wie mein PC das "fühlt". Aber warme Luft steigt doch nach oben und fliegt dann nach draussen?
Ich meine solang das Case nicht in der Sonne steht. *gg*
Naja, wie es bei Hitzestau ohne Wind wird mit 45°C draussen, dass weis ich noch nicht so genau. 

( Ich hab Alptraum erfahrungen gemacht letztes Jahr. Deswegen ja auch mein Wunsch nach einem Mini Radiator oder einem halben Klimagerät.  Für unter den Schreibtisch. )


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2018)

Bei mir hat das recht gut funktioniert: Ein Gefäß dass groß genug ist, möglichst kühles Wasser rein, und dann die Füße rein. 
Mein Zimmer hatte zwar keine 8qm sondern eher 13-15, allerdings war es Südseite und die Sonne schien ab 7 Uhr drauf, bis Sonnenuntergang.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Frage: Ist es sinnvoll das Fenster bei Hitze draußen offen zu lassen?^^
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Ich glaube du warst selten in einer Dachwohnung bei hohen Temperaturen, oder deine ist gut isoliert


----------



## moonlive (8. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Mein Zimmer hatte zwar keine 8qm sondern eher 13-15, allerdings war es ...



Das klingt nach der Vergangenheit.
Und jetzt ein anderes Zimmer?

Ja, Planschebecken sind toll, nur macht es halt kein Sinn den PC darein zu stellen.
Ich Schwitze einfach die überflüssige Hitze raus, ein Hund würde hecheln, doch was macht der Personal Computer? Lüfter umdrehungen hochfahren und im idealfall sich selber runtertakten /-volten.


----------



## RossiCX (8. Juli 2018)

Du kannst ja eine Wasserkühlung installieren oder in den Loop sogar einen Chiller einbinden, dann bleibt deine Hardware auch im Sommer kühl genug.


----------



## moonlive (8. Juli 2018)

Ja, die Sache mit WaKü: 
Das wäre wie bei meinem Beitrag _ #71 _ beschrieben  Projekt 3  :
Ich würde ja gerne mein Spiele PC zusammenbauen. Dem Casemod wären dabei keine Grenzen gesetzt. Das Netzteil wollte ich aufjedenfall extern verbauen.
Dabei wäre dann "eigentlich" unten Platz frei. Weil es ein Sichtfenster gibt, wäre es Schade an dieser Stelle nichts zu sehen. Da hab ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt:
Einfach eine WaKü Dekoration reinzubauen, das einfach nur Leuchten soll.
Wäre ja aber eigentlich verschwendung. Eine WaKü die nicht funktioniert.
Deswegen hab ich gedacht vielleicht, Wenn das möglich ist, könnte ich damit ein Kühlergrill von einem CPU runterkühlt?
Also nicht mein laufender CPU, sondern nur so als Dekoelement.
Das Deko-/ Kühlelement wäre nämlich dort wo eigentlich das NT sitzt. (Hinten Unten, unter der GraKa)
Wäre halt ideal wenn man den dann sozusagen einschalten könnte und dadurch einfach das ganze Gehäuse runter kühlt.
Zumindenst würde die Graka Kühle Luft ziehen.

Frage: funktioniert das überhaupt? WaKü an die Passive Kühllamellen eines CPU'-Kühlers anschliessen?
Und denn einfach auf dem Boden runterkühlen? Oder funktioniert das nur wenn das Teil auch erwärmt wird?
Graka WaKü sehen cool aus, nur würde ich mir das halt nicht direkt an die Graka anschliessen wollen.
Ich bin nicht so der Fan mit Wasser direkt an die einzelnen Kontaktstellen von der Hardware zu gehen. 
Ist mir nachwievor "unheimlich".


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2018)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Ich glaube du warst selten in einer Dachwohnung bei hohen Temperaturen, oder deine ist gut isoliert


Nein, nicht gut isoliert. 2 Stück Dachfenster, jeweils mit Alu- Jalousien, waren schon drinnen. Haben zwar die Sonne raus gehalten, dafür wurden sie halt sehr sehr warm. 
Die Wohnung wurde irgendwann in den 90ern saniert, Fenster aus Holz, insgesamt eher mäßig isoliert. 
Es hatte regelmäßig 40°C+. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (9. Juli 2018)

Als jahrelanger Wasserkühlungs Nutzer (ab 775) und auch als Dachboden Bewohner kann ich auch das meiste bestätigen.
bei mir ist es nicht ganz so übel so bekomme ich im hoch sommer noch mit 35 grad in dem zimmer in dem ich arbeite und schlafe halbwegs gut weg.
Die meiste wärme werden bei mir aber die 3 Monitore machen.
Der PC (CPU/GPU) ist Wasser gekühlt und das Wasser wird in einen 10 liter Eimer gepumpt welcher im flur unter einen tisch steht. 
So das sich ein Großteil der warme aus dem zimmer abführen lässt.
Ok aber du sagtes ja schon das wakü für dich nicht in frage kommt.
Was ich auch verstehen kann die 100€ muss man erst mal haben.

Dan bleibt dir nur eins den Luft strom so gut es geht DRUCH den PC leiten.
Alle unnötigen löcher zumachen und dafür sorgen das fische Luft vorne unten durch einen staub filter gesäubert rein kommt und hinten oben durch das netzteil und Grafikkarte nach ausen treten kann.
Die Idee mit dem seiten deckel abmachen ist eher plan Z den dieser schritt zerstört dir den Luftstrom der sich bildet.
Sollte es nicht anderes gehen musst auf die harte Nummer zurück greifen.
Den seiten Deckel ein loch rein schneiden für 1 oder wenn der platz da ist für 2x 200 mm Lüfter.
Wie zum beispiel;
BitFenix Spectre Lufter 200 mm schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Musste ich zur Zeiten von 1090t und 4890 auch machen.

Und Temperaturen von 50-60 Grad für cpu und 60-70 grade im Leerlauf sind im sommer ok.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juli 2018)

moonlive schrieb:


> Was ist bitte ein anaerobischer Hohlblockstein?
> Und "Nein!" ich werde mir kein Kühlschrank aufbauen, wenn dann würde ich mir sowas ähnliches bauen:
> So in der Art: "Raum in Raum"
> Raum1= Zimmer, darin steht dann ein Schrank = Raum2. ( Und der ist Kühl, ist aber kein Kühlschrank. ) ..... und dann gibt es nochmal den Raum3: Das PC Gehäuse.


Scheint ein guter Labertread zu sein.
Vom TO kommt immer nur:
"Nein!", "will ich nicht", "mach ich nicht", "was bitte ... ?" .

Dem PC sind die Temperaturen so wie so egal und eine ordentliche Klimaanlage erledigt den Rest .


----------



## moonlive (11. Juli 2018)

An meinem Rechner gibt es da ein Regler, der ist dazu da den Lüfter zu steuern.
Nach oben für High und runter für Low. Eigentlich brauch ich den nicht, bei mir ist die Drehzahl immer gleich. 
Ich frage mich hat nur wieso kann man den nicht ummodifizieren? geht dass denn nicht:
Regler nach oben für "warm" und nach unten für "kalt".

Ich meine warm machen tut der PC sowieso mit der Zeit, wenn auch nur sehr langsam sogar dass ganze Zimmer wird wärmer wenn der den ganzen Tag läuft.
Und das er gekühlt werden muss ist ja klar, nur kühlt er halt nur seine Komponenten und nicht mein Zimmer.


Das wäre halt Die Ideale Lösung:
Thread erstellt im Hardware FreakX Forum:
Mein Zimmer ist zu warm!
Die Lösung:
Bau dir dein Rechner so kalt das er dein Zimmer abkühlt.

*gg* Ich melde mich dann im Winter wieder wenn es mir zu kalt wird. Okay?


----------



## RossiCX (11. Juli 2018)

moonlive schrieb:


> Bau dir dein Rechner so kalt das er dein Zimmer abkühlt.



 Ernsthaft jetzt?


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juli 2018)

moonlive schrieb:


> Die Lösung:
> Bau dir dein Rechner so kalt das er dein Zimmer abkühlt.


Physik 6, setzen!


----------



## izanagi23 (19. Juli 2018)

Setz den Rechner in einen Nebenraum zb. im Flur oder auf dem Balkon (im Sommer) so habe ich damals immer ein kühles Zimmer gehabt. Verlängerungskabel durch die Wand und fertig.
Wenn du Wasserkühlung hast, dann leg die Schläuche durch die Wand in den Nebenraum und setz dort ein externen Radiator. So hab ich es derzeit. Seitdem nur noch Hitze von Reveiver und TV.


----------



## Animetakerfan (25. Juli 2018)

Wenn wir hier schon im Extrem Forum sind... wieso kaufst du nicht eben 100l FLüssigstickstoff und lässt den dewar offen im zimmer stehen xD


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juli 2018)

Erstickungsgefahr.


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2018)

100l flüssiger Sauerstoff wäre vllt. eine Alternative


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juli 2018)

YouTube

Man kann übrigens auch beides kombiniert haben: Da verdampfender Stickstoff kälter als flüssiger Sauerstoff ist, kann sich in einem offenen LN2-Behälter kondensierter Sauerstoff ansammeln. Auf die Erstickungs- folgt dann Brandgefahr.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Man kann übrigens auch beides kombiniert haben: Da verdampfender Stickstoff kälter als flüssiger Sauerstoff ist, kann sich in einem offenen LN2-Behälter kondensierter Sauerstoff ansammeln. Auf die Erstickungs- folgt dann Brandgefahr.



mimimi


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

Oder einfach in einen kühlen Kellerraum ausweichen, dann braucht man keinen Flüssigstickstoff und Flüssigsauerstoff und hat kein Brandrisiko, dafür bekommt man Radon zum einatmen aus dem Boden, also auf Dauer auch nicht gesund...


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2018)

Mal ne Frage, seit können Sauerstoff und Stickstoff brennen?


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Juli 2018)

Stickstoff ist ziemlich unkritisch (in belüfteten Räumen), aber hohe eine Konzentration von Sauerstoff kann unschön werden.
Extremübertakter nutzen z.B. nie Flüssigsauerstoff, da a.) in hohen Konzentrationen alles mögliche damit reagiert und b.) man schon bei kleinen Fünkchen richtig Party haben kann. Fluessigsauerstoff – Wikipedia



Animetakerfan schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier schon im Extrem Forum sind... wieso kaufst du nicht eben 100l FLüssigstickstoff und lässt den dewar offen im zimmer stehen xD



Ein dewar für Flüssigstickstoff ist immer offen. Man kann das verdampfen des Stickstoffs nicht verhindern.
Wenn man also einen LN2 Behälter wirklich verschließt, dann wird er explodieren.


----------



## Animetakerfan (27. Juli 2018)

Flüssigstickstoff ist schon ne lustige Sache... nur 1. schwer zu bekommen 2. teuer 3. dewar ist meist sehr unhandlich
aber naja... ich benche erstmal mit DICE weiter....LN2 folgt später


----------



## GEChun (27. Juli 2018)

Wie ja mal die Idee, nen Haus selber bauen und als Gack...

das Dach aus Aluminium und Kupfer und dann eine Riesige Wakü neben dem Gebäude welche auf das Dach führt und dort quasi auf das Dach getakkert ist.

Wäre nen idealer Werbe Gack für Firmen wie Corsair etc....


----------



## moonlive (29. Juli 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Wie ja mal die Idee, nen Haus selber bauen und als Gack...
> 
> das Dach aus Aluminium und Kupfer und dann eine Riesige Wakü neben dem Gebäude welche auf das Dach führt



Achja, eine Wassergekühltes Dach. Sowas hätte ich dann auch gerne. 
Wie das gibts noch nicht? 
Schade, ich würde doch so gerne in einem überdimensionierten PC Case wohnen so mit Super Airflow drinnen.

Ich hatte mal so ne ähnliche Idee ein Unterwasserdach. also sozusagen ein Raum und oben drauf ist ein flacher Pool.
Das sieht dann so auch wie bei dem Cartoon "Schwammkopf". Auf jedenfall würde man so Wellenlinien an den Wändern sehen, ist bestimmt irre cool nur schwer zu realisieren.
Wie schwer es nun wirklich ist den PC als Klimagerät zu nutzen... bleibt wohlt in der selben Liga.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2018)

Beim Neubau würde ich einfach auf eine Wärmepumpe setzen, damit kann man dann das ganze Haus heizen und kühlen.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juli 2018)

Gibt doch schon sowas ähnliches wie ne Wasserkühlung fürs Dach nennt sich Solarthermie, sind Panels zur Warmwasser Erzeugung die aufs Dach geschnallt werden wie Solarzellen.


----------



## moonlive (16. Oktober 2018)

Hab demlezszt in einem Prospekt gelesen, Es gibt Weinklimaschrank, oder -Temperierschränke.


			
				Hersteller schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Gerät ist ausschließlich Zur Lagerung von Wein bestimmt


Keine Ahnung wie genau das funktionieren soll... aber wahrscheinlich gibt es dabei auch zu viel Kondenswasser, um dadrin seinen PC kühl zu halten.

Und wie der Name sagt; es ist ein"Wein" und nicht " Computer" -Temperierschrank.


Wie auch immer.
Die Sommerzeit ist nun vorbei. Jetzt kommt der Winter und damit ein neues "Problem"?
Mein Rechner steht an einer Sandsteinmauer, und die ist nicht isoliert d.h. im Winter wird die richtig kalt.
Hab nun bedenken ob es der Hardware schadet so kalt zu stehen. Ich meine wegen Temperaturschankung. < Mal warm / Mal kalt >


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2018)

Der Unterschied zwischen Raumtemperatur und Betriebstemperatur ist (wenn keine Wakü zum Einsatz kommt) um Größenordnungen höher als der zwischen verschiedenen Raumtemperaturen oder gar Orten im selben Raum.
Ergo ist letzteres kein Problem


----------



## moonlive (16. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Raumtemperatur und Betriebstemperatur ist (wenn keine Wakü zum Einsatz kommt) um Größenordnungen höher als der zwischen verschiedenen Raumtemperaturen oder gar Orten im selben Raum.
> Ergo ist letzteres kein Problem



Sorry, hab ich nicht verstanden.
Um welche Größenordnung geht es? Im Verhältnis zu ...? Raumtemparatur?

Und was ist damit gemeint, verschiedene Orten im selben Raum?
Das eine Eck ist bei mir wärmer das andere. Genau wie im Sommer da ist's am Fenster Kühler als hinten in der letzten Ecke. 

WaKü hab ich keine. (Die könnte evtl eingefrieren oder?)


----------



## Mitchpuken (17. Oktober 2018)

Er meint wohl, dass der Unterschied von 20° im Winter zu 35° im Sommer, also 15° nicht so viel ausmachen, weil dein Prozessor oder Grafikkarte so oder so bis 80° aufheizen und da der Unterschied 45° bzw 60° zur Raumtemperatur ist.


----------



## moonlive (28. Mai 2019)

Hey Jungs, der Sommer steht wieder vor der Tür. 
Ich würde gerne mein Zimmerproblem lösen:
https://s17.directupload.net/images/190528/hothpcqr.png

Irgendwie komm ich auf keine Lösung, die mir einleuchtet. Deswegen könnt Ihr mir helfen.
Ein Zimmer ist doch sowas ähnliches wie ein Gehäuse. Muss doch irgend eine "vernünftig und logische erklärung geben."
Eigentlich ist das Problem so:
Im Bereich 1, ist es Staubig und immer warm. (irgendwie scheint dort die Luft zu stehen), deswegen lieg ich meistens mit meinem Bett zwischen Bereich 1 und 2.
Jetzt die frage weil PC-Freak: Wohin mit dem Bett und den Rechnern. Und wohin mit der warmen Luft?
Meine Hilfsmöglichkeiten:
Lamellen-Raumteiler + Ventilatoren.

Meine Idee Nummer 1:
 Meine PC's mit Monitoren im Bereich 1 aufbauen, und die warme Luft hinter eine Stellwand in die Dachschräge blasen. Abends vor dem Schlafengehen Fenster auf und mit Deckenventilator versuchen die angestaute Luft  durch das ganze Zimmer herauszudrücken. und dann im Bereich 2 "kühl" schlafen.

Idee Nummer 2:
Versuchen Bett im Bereich 1 auzubauen. Deckenventilator+Staubfilter drüber zu hängen. (ungern, wenn ich nur daran denke neben der Heizung zu schlafen aber egal nebensache... Vielleicht bau ich mir dann ein Hitzeschild genau vor mein Gesicht.)
Die Computer würden dann im Bereich 2 stehen und ich könnte mit Hilfe des Raumteilers die warme abluft bei geöffnetem Fenster direkt nach draussen befördern. Der Nachteil: Bekomm ich dann zum Schlafen überhaupt noch genügend Frische Luft?

Idee 3 ...
Weiterhin versuchen in meinem Chaotischen Bastelzimmer genau in der Mitte zu liegen, Schreitisch mit Monitor im Bereich 1und dann über verlängerungskabel die Rechner hinter den "Kleiderschrank" im Bereich 2 einzubauen.

Oh mann was für ne Nacht... Ich glaub ich bau mir ein Deckenventilator genau oben in den Dachgibel rein. 
Nur komisch oder? Bei nem PC-Case: kalte Luft von unten rein und oben raus? Und was macht der Deckenventilator? der Drückt die warme Luft von oben einfach nach unten? Hä ich bin garkein CPU?
lol hey, mein Kleiderschrank kommt weg der stört mein Airflow! Mein Zimmer gehört jetzt aufgeräumt. Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch hab heute echt mies geschlafen-

Nur irgendwie muss ich mich doch zwischen 3 Möglichkeiten für 1 Sache entscheiden. Und das sollte doch die Beste sein. welche ist es nun?
Ich würde gerne einfach den Rechner den ganzen Tag+Nacht Laufen lassen und morgen dann trozdem angenehm schlafen können ohne das ich mich dabei fühle wie auf ner Lanparty (von der Luft her)
Hoffe mal ihr könnt mich verstehen und weiterhelfen.


----------



## rampensaurier (28. Mai 2019)

nimm einen  kühlschrank und stelle die kiste rein und ab geht der Findus


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Mai 2019)

Deckenventilatoren sind dafür da die thermischen schichten in dem zimmer zu mischen so das nicht am Boden 18°C sind und an der Decke 30°C sondern beides dieselbe Temperatur erreicht, am besten zu kombinieren mit einer Klimaanlage.

die Isolierung des Daches, die Pfannen etc... speichern die wärme sehr gut und heizen nach ... entweder du lüftest durchgehend die Nacht durch oder die temps sind 10m später wieder oben ... stell dir ein Gehäuse vor das die abwärme vom Betrieb für ein paar stunden speichern und langsam an die Umgebung abgibt 

ich würde Möglichkeit 1 empfehlen, abends Fenster auf, Ventilator auf Fensterbank rausblassend und nen 2ten Ventilator zum verwirbeln im Zimmer  - hab mich nach dem 3ten sommer Dachgiebel an das schlafen mit Ventilator auf beliebiger Stufe gewöhnt (mit Ohropax etc....) und bin mittlerweile komplett unempfindlich gegen Zug  

auch hilft es in den Sommermonaten auf eine Hängematte umzusteigen ..... wenn man damit pennen kann 



btw, ich hab bei mir auf dem Dachboden schon bei einer Grafikkarte die 3D Einheiten durchgebraten


----------



## moonlive (28. Mai 2019)

Okay um euch nicht weiter zu Quälen: ( versteht eigentlich irgendjemand den Blödsinn den ich schreibe m.F.? )
Hab mein Thread nochmals gelesen und im Beitrag #4 liegt wahrscheinlich die antwort:


Stueppi schrieb:


> ... 23 Uhr, Hitze hat sich in der Wohnug gestaut und man kann icht schlafen, geh doch raus...



Ich meine wenn ich im Bereich 2, von meinem Bild wenigstens bei geöffnetem Fenster schlafen kann. Soll das so bleiben.
Irgendwie macht das wohl keinen Sinn, den Platz zu nutzen um die PC-Abwärme direkt ausm Fenster zu jagen, viel zu warm wird es trotzdem. Und dann im staubigen Eck zu schlafen "Gute Nacht".
Das einzig gute wäre halt am Fensterplatz zu spielen, da ist es schön kühl. Aber auch laut ( eine blöde Akustik, ist fast genauso nervtötend, echt wahr! )
Naja um wirklich am PC zu arbeiten im Sommer in nem Dachgeschoss. Wenn ich's richtig machen "wollte" komm ich um ne Klimaanlage nicht drumrum...

Ausser mein wirrer Kopf sagt mir: *gg* wartet mal... Was wollt ich nochmal, wollt ihr das wirklich verstehen?
Ein passiv gekühltes Zimmer, da ist es so leise da hört man jeden Windhauch.

Hab mir überlegt mein PC direkt /ins-neben das Bett unter das Fenster zu stellen. Hey sorry nochmal ich glaube ich brauch ne _~Waste of Time~_ signatur


----------



## fipS09 (28. Mai 2019)

Nur Weicheier hier, mein Schreibtisch steht im Wintergarten, das ist im Sommer auch super


----------



## Duke711 (29. Mai 2019)

www.kaltmacher.de da werde sie geholfen, ach stimmt, gibt es ja gar nicht mehr, ätsch....


----------



## moonlive (29. Mai 2019)

hey ich werd nicht mehr... in Zimmerinneneinrichtung: Bin ich ne Null!
Will doch nur Bett, und ein sauberes Gaming Setup. Ok vielleicht noch ein Sessel und eine kleine Kleiderkommode "vielleicht" noch'ne 2m² freie Fläche für ne Gymnastikmatte.

Und Ich bekomm das einfach nicht gebacken. Mein Zimmer sieht aus wie auf'nem Asteroiden.
Und nur weil ich's nicht gebacken bekomm mich genau unter die Dachschräge ins letzte Eck zu legen?
Oh, und das es immer so kompliziert ist, Monitor-Höhe in diese Schräge einzuplanen.
Mittenrein wäre toll.

Und ja für Kühlschrank ist auch kein Platz! Oh WehWehWeh. wo werden mir geholfen?
Die google.de 10 Schlimmsten Gaming Setups-Bilder. Ich bin nahe dran-verflixtnochmal. Bald ist Sommer und mehr wie ein Deckenventilator gibts nicht. Muss man da aufpassen das der nicht tiefer hängt wie 2Meter?


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2019)

Du könntest dir auch ein Klimagerät und Ohrenschutz kaufen, dann bekommst dein Zimmer vielleicht 5°C kühler.


----------



## PlugandPlay (30. Mai 2019)

Hab Seite 1 und 11 gelesen. Sollte das was ich schreibe schon stehen, tjoa dann habt ein bisschen Zeit verschwendet.

Falls du bemerkt haben solltest, dass deine Fensterscheiben tagsueber richtig heiss werden, kann ich erstmal dazu raten Spiegelfolie zu verwenden. Ich nutze 80%ige und das Zimmer ist trotzdem heller als erwartet. Habe die Temps um ca. 3 °C senken koennen.
Ich habe in Relation zur Raumgroesse aber auch recht grosse Fenster und die bekomme die Mittagssonne auch das volle Programm ab. Daher wird es nicht machbar sein in jeder Wohnung so einen starken Effekt zu erzielen.

Prinziell funktionieren Wohnung und Gehaeuse eines PCs nicht gleich, da es bei einem Case ausschliesslich darum geht Waerme abzufuehren, waehrend man in einem Raum moeglichst dafuer sorgen sollte, dass die Warme gar nicht erst reinkommt.
Grundsaetzlich Fenster tagsueber geschlossen halten und nur abends/nachts/morgens lueften. Die angestaute Waerme des PCs ist ein Witz im Vergleich zur Waerme von ausserhalb. Sobald du tagsueber lueftest, hast du eigentlich verloren. Es sei denn natuerlich die Warmeisolierung des Daches ist so ********, dass sich der Raum durch die Decke einfach zu sehr erhitzt. Aber dann hast du sowieso verloren und wirklich keinerlei Moeglichkeit ausser einer Klimaanlage.
In Bereich 1 beim Lueften einen Ventilator aufstellen, damit im "toten" Bereich auch Warmzirkulation entsteht und Pc eventuell wirklich nur im Bereich 2 aufstellen. Den Raum in irendeiner Form abzutrennen halte ich fuer Schwachsinn.


----------



## moonlive (30. Mai 2019)

PlugandPlay schrieb:


> tjoa dann habt ein bisschen Zeit verschwendet.


Jap 


> Sobald du tagsueber lueftest, hast du eigentlich verloren.* Es sei denn natuerlich die Warmeisolierung des Daches ist so ********, * dass sich der Raum durch die Decke einfach zu sehr erhitzt. Aber dann hast du sowieso verloren und wirklich keinerlei Moeglichkeit ausser einer Klimaanlage.


 Na toll, da steht ********, das kann ich nicht lesen, aber ich denke das ist zutreffend! Auch weil im Winter voll kalt hier.
Fenster sind und waren OK. Bis auf nen Blickdichten/Akustik vorhang muss ich da auch nix davortun.

Das Dach ist's also *grml**grml* 
Offtopic:: manchmal im Winter fliegen da im Dachstuhl aus der Holzverkleidung Käfer aus den Fugen, die  ausm Winterschlaf erwachen weil's dennen dort oben in 6m Dachhöhe zu warm ist. Und im Sommer krabbeln Hornissen zu mir herein und wollen sich in mein Bett legen. Hihi, aus manchen Ecken kommt regelrecht ein Windhauch zu mir hinein und Spinnen *würg*. letzten Winter wars so kalt da hab ich alle Löcher mit Schaumstoff zugemacht. Und die Wände gleich mit, leider ists nur minimal leiser geworden.
Und nun? verloren hehe, Ja "relive!" bitte ja OK. vielleich mal Back2Topic:


> In Bereich 1 beim Lueften einen Ventilator aufstellen, damit im "toten" Bereich auch Warmzirkulation entsteht und Pc eventuell wirklich nur im Bereich 2 aufstellen. Den Raum in irendeiner Form abzutrennen halte ich fuer Schwachsinn.


So ähnlich hatte ich das vor, kam mir vernünftig vor den "toten" Winkel einfach mit  allenmöglichen Ventilatoren und ner Lüftersteuerung rausdrücken/-pusten mit viel Lüftervolumen.
Die Sache ist halt die, ist es sinnhaft dort auch den PC aufzustellen, weil dann wäre das problem wie bekomm ich die abwärme  von dort Bereich1 nach Bereich2, wo das (einzige) Fenster ist welches ich auch Nachts "richtig" aufmachen kann.
Weil dazwischen liegt dann ein 2m langes 2m hohes Himmel Bett(wegen)vorhänge gegen akustik und unangenehmen Insektenbesuchern 

Das mit Raumteilen ist so 2Meter hoch dann entsteht hinter der Dachschräge ein 1,23m "nicht nutzbarer Raum" viel zu eng als das ich da spielen könnte, aber vielleicht aus platzgründen sogar muss ver*******. (das raumkonzept ist immernoch nicht fertig)
und in den #1 kleinen Raum würde ich dann die PC abluft machen und dann wäre das relativ dicht (so ungefähr wie das "Dach". Wäre glaub ich falsch? weil die Wärme dann langsam so als Nachspeicher die wärme langsam in den Raum abgibt richtig?


 oder dann doch besser:
#2RöhrenPC die warme luft dann nach oben rausföhnen und dann weiterleiten?... 6 meter weiter...  ausm Fenster raus. Kann das ne Klimaanlage? Die haben doch auch so Röhren?
Aber vielleicht reicht es einfach die warme Luft nach oben über dem Bett durch's ganze Zimmer nach draussen zu "wirbeln".

Wie dem auch sei, ich brauche wirbler, ein 135cm Deckenventilator über die Gaming-Station, noch einen 90cmVentilator über das Bett, ganz oben in den Gibel noch ein kleinen 70cm. Das wären die Vertiakl Lüfter.
Vielleicht noch ein paar Axial Lüfter. 20cm könnte ich per Lüftersteuerung machen +alle überflüssige 120mm-Casefans. 40cm Standgebläse (das sind die Standart). Oder mein traum:
135cm Industrie-Fan, weis garnicht wo es sowas gibt (in Filmen haben die doch sowas. so Ø2m Fan ganz hinten aufstellen und hui dann lernt mein Bett fliegen.
Hab mir das mal ausgerechnet 36Stk. von den 200mm Fans würden auch ne schöne Wand abgeben.

Am Ende bleibt die Frage, weil ich ja schon auf Akustik acht gebe (ich bin nicht der laute hier in der Umgebung) Aber nicht das die ganzen Lüfter dann so laut sind das sich die Leute Nachts beschweren.
Den Staubsauger vom Nachbarn hör ich z.B. tagsüber.


----------



## PlugandPlay (31. Mai 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Das Dach ist's also *grml**grml*
> Offtopic:: manchmal im Winter fliegen da im Dachstuhl aus der Holzverkleidung Käfer aus den Fugen, die  ausm Winterschlaf erwachen weil's dennen dort oben in 6m Dachhöhe zu warm ist. Und im Sommer krabbeln Hornissen zu mir herein und wollen sich in mein Bett legen. Hihi, aus manchen Ecken kommt regelrecht ein Windhauch zu mir hinein und Spinnen *würg*. letzten Winter wars so kalt da hab ich alle Löcher mit Schaumstoff zugemacht. Und die Wände gleich mit, leider ists nur minimal leiser geworden.



Bist du sicher, dass du in einem fuer Menschen bewohnbaren Raum hausierst?


----------



## moonlive (31. Mai 2019)

PlugandPlay schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du in einem fuer Menschen bewohnbaren Raum hausierst?



es gibt hier internet ;P


----------



## warawarawiiu (31. Mai 2019)

Zieh um.
Mich jedes Jahr mit dem gleichen Problem zu quälen....geht garnicht.
Wo ist denn da die Lebensqualität?


----------



## fipS09 (31. Mai 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Zieh um.
> Mich jedes Jahr mit dem gleichen Problem zu quälen....geht garnicht.
> Wo ist denn da die Lebensqualität?


Vor allem bei der Liste an Problemen. Wahrscheinlich hat man den Umzug mit den gesparten Heizkosten schnell refinanziert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Minamell (1. Juni 2019)

ich glaube dem TE kein Wort


----------



## Schrotti (1. Juni 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> es gibt hier internet ;P



Das habe ich auch auf dem Handy.

Sieh zu das Du da weg kommst oder ist es so bequem bei Mama.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Juni 2019)

moonlive schrieb:
			
		

> hey ich werd nicht mehr... in Zimmerinneneinrichtung: Bin ich ne Null!


Ich auch, zumindest denke ich das. Vielleicht hilft dir aber meine bescheide Meinung trotzdem...

Ich habe zwar noch in einer Dachgeschosswohnung gewohnt, aber soweit ich gehört habe neigen die einfach am Stärksten zum Aufheizen (zusammen mit Südlagen mit großen Fenstern).

Bezüglich Rechnerpositionierung: Wäre es nicht am leichtesten für Bett und Zimmer unterschiedliche Zimmer zu benutzen? Falls du einen Flur mit Türen und Fenster hast, evtl. Flur umfunktionieren zum PC-Zimmer? Falls du auch das Pech hast und keine anderen Zimmer/Kammern verfügbar sind ist das natürlich blöd.

Von Bett umstellen und Zimmer teilen halte ich eher nichts, da ich anzweifle ob das überhaupt effektiv etwas bringt. Aber davon habe ich wenig Ahnung.

Ein Deckenventilator wird durch den Wind nur die gefühlte Temperatur senken solange dieser läuft. Eine Kühlung der Raumtemperatur erfolgt hierdurch nicht. Auch müsste man wissen ob der Deckenventilator nicht deinen Schlaf stört.

Neue Wohnung wäre natürlich auch ne Option, falls das finanziell machbar ist.

Also  zusammend fassend:
a) Gaming mit sparsamen Komponenten, ggf. Details runterschrauben und FPS begrenzen (*bringt aber* *gegen die Wärme von außen nix* und sonst auch nur bedingt etwas)
b) Gaming anderes Zimmer (*bringt aber* *gegen die Wärme von außen nix*)
c) Umziehen in eine kühlere Wohnung wie von meinen Vorrednern vorgeschlagen*
d) Klimaanlage
e) Ventilator (falls er dich nicht stört und dir es reicht nur die gefühlte Temperatur zu verändern)

*Idealerweise zudem *nicht* an den Oberrhein oder in das Zentrum einer Großstadt


----------



## Fossi777 (3. Juni 2019)

Kenne ich, wenn es bei mir zu krass wird, hänge ich ein paar nasse Handtücher in einen Eimer mit 
kaltem Wasser( Man kann vorher noch ein paar 1,5 L Flaschen einfrieren um das Wasser kühl zu halten ) 
und richte dann meinen Standventilator drauf.


----------



## Eckism (4. Juni 2019)

Es lebe das mobile Klimagerät.

Mein neues ist relativ leise, sparsam und kühlt den Dachboden angenehm runter(im Vergleich zu meinem alten Kühlklopper). Es gibt keine Alternative.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juni 2019)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Alternative.


Schwitzen


----------



## Eckism (4. Juni 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Schwitzen



Nö, man belatet dadurch den Körper und stresst einen, das ist alles ungesund und mindert zudem die Lebensqualität deutlich. Die paar Jährchen, die man lebt, sollte man so schön wie irgend möglich verbringen.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juni 2019)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nö, man belatet dadurch den Körper und stresst einen, das ist alles ungesund und mindert zudem die Lebensqualität deutlich. Die paar Jährchen, die man lebt, sollte man so schön wie irgend möglich verbringen.


Man könnte die Füße in Eiswasser geben^^ das kühlt auch recht ordentlich xD

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Juni 2019)

Man kann auch einfach einen großen Standventilator nehmen und diesen so wie ich es mache in der gegenüberliegenden Raumecke aufbauen und so ausrichten, daß er schräg über mich an die Decke und Wand pustet, die Luft im ganzen Raum wird dadurch kräftig durchgequirlt und es kommt eine angenehme Briese zu stande, die nicht zu stark zieht und für Halskratzen sorgt, aber dennoch das Hitzegefühl deutlich minderst.
Das alles geht auch mit ca. 50-60 Watt pro Stunde, also vermutlich nur etwa 1/20stel eines mobilen Klimagerätes und ohne das die Luft auch noch knochentrocken wird und man dadurch oder durch Keime im Gerät krank wird.


----------



## Krolgosh (5. Juni 2019)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es lebe das mobile Klimagerät.
> 
> Mein neues ist relativ leise, sparsam und kühlt den Dachboden angenehm runter(im Vergleich zu meinem alten Kühlklopper). Es gibt keine Alternative.



Was hast du dir für eines angeschafft?


----------



## Eckism (5. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Man kann auch einfach einen großen  Standventilator nehmen und diesen so wie ich es mache in der  gegenüberliegenden Raumecke aufbauen und so ausrichten, daß er schräg  über mich an die Decke und Wand pustet, die Luft im ganzen Raum wird  dadurch kräftig durchgequirlt und es kommt eine angenehme Briese zu  stande, die nicht zu stark zieht und für Halskratzen sorgt, aber dennoch  das Hitzegefühl deutlich minderst.
> Das alles geht auch mit ca. 50-60 Watt pro Stunde, also vermutlich nur  etwa 1/20stel eines mobilen Klimagerätes und ohne das die Luft auch noch  knochentrocken wird und man dadurch oder durch Keime im Gerät krank  wird.



Es geht ja nicht nur ums Hitzegefühl ansich, sondern um die Wärmebelastung vom Körper.
Es  kommt aber auch immer auf die Wohlfühltemperatur an. Manche finden  Sommer und 35°C geil, mir läuft die Suppe schon bei 25°C in Strömen aus  den Poren.
Krank  durch Keime bin ich allerdings noch nie geworden, das schaffen  wahrscheinlich nur so Dumpfbacken, die auch im Auto die Klimaanlage bis  zum Ende laufen lassen...zudem läuft der Kompressor auch nicht ständig, die 10-20 Euro in denSommermonaten mehr, bezahl ich gern.



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Was hast du dir für eines angeschafft?



Trotec 3900X
3,9 KW Kühlleistung, max. 1,9KW Stromverbrauch laut Angaben (hab's noch nicht über 1,4KW geschafft) und vom Preis echt Top...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juni 2019)

Wenn die Wärme durch das Dach kommt, hilft in der Regel nur noch eins: Kräftig lüften (Ventilator, etc.), und zwar von der Nordseite des Hauses her. Dann ist es zwar drinnen genauso heiß wie draußen im Schatten, aber "draußen im Schatten" ist immer noch kühler als "unter einem von der Sonne aufgeheizten Dach". Feuchte Handtücher/Verdunstungskühlung kann man versuchen, er hier erreichte Kühlungseffekt beruht aber auf dem gleichen Prinzip wie Schwitzen. Jedes Grad kühlere Luft geht mit einem deutlichen Anstieg der Luftfeuchte einher und schränkt dadurch in gleichem Maße die körpereigene Kühlung ein. Ob man lieber feucht-warmes oder trocken-heißes Klima mag, ist Geschmackssache. Ich würde die trockene Variante, eine luftige Sitz-/Liegegelegenheit und große Mengen gekühlte Getränke bevorzugen.

Längerfristig sollte vor allem das Dach isoliert werden, das spart auch im Winter viel Energie respektive Heizung und damit staubige Heizungsluft.


----------



## Krolgosh (5. Juni 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ..und große Mengen gekühlte Getränke bevorzugen.



Je mehr kühle Biere man trinkt, desto mehr ist einem dann irgendwann die Temperatur um einem herum egal.


----------



## moonlive (5. Juni 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn die Wärme durch das Dach kommt, hilft in der Regel nur noch eins: Kräftig lüften (Ventilator, etc.), und zwar von der Nordseite des Hauses her. Dann ist es zwar drinnen genauso heiß wie draußen im Schatten, aber "draußen im Schatten" ist immer noch kühler als "unter einem von der Sonne aufgeheizten Dach"


Kräftig Lüften ist gut, die frage nur wieviel? Beim PC Case ist es ja einfach mit dem Luftfördervolumen, aber bei Zimmergröße?
Wäre es nun besser Überdruck zu Schaffen, oder ist unterdruck überhaupt möglich? 2x 90x90Fenster.

Als mein Zimmer noch leer war konnte ich mit einem großen China-Fächer einfach die warme Luft einfach rauswedeln.
Nun ist dafür kein Platz mehr, ich würde sonst den Monitor vom Tisch runterschlagen.


> Längerfristig sollte ...


 Ich zusehen das ich ausziehe und zwar nicht nur meine Klamotten weil mir zu warm ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Juni 2019)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur ums Hitzegefühl ansich, sondern um die Wärmebelastung vom Körper.
> Es  kommt aber auch immer auf die Wohlfühltemperatur an. Manche finden  Sommer und 35°C geil, mir läuft die Suppe schon bei 25°C in Strömen aus  den Poren.
> Krank  durch Keime bin ich allerdings noch nie geworden, das schaffen  wahrscheinlich nur so Dumpfbacken, die auch im Auto die Klimaanlage bis  zum Ende laufen lassen...zudem läuft der Kompressor auch nicht ständig, die 10-20 Euro in denSommermonaten mehr, bezahl ich gern.



Zum einen sorgt auch ein guter sinnvoll aufgesteller Ventilator dafür, daß man die Körperwärme besser abgeben kann, es geht nicht nur um das subjektive Gefühl, denn durch die Luftbewegung wird auch schon das leichte Schwitzen effektiver und sorgt für eine bessere Kühlung und Wohlbefinden. Zum anderen meinte ich mit der Kritik an Klimageräten nicht nur das zu weiter herunterkühlen und damit unterkühlen der Atemwege, was zu Atemwegserkrankungen führen kann, sondern auch die Pflege der Klimaanlage und deren Filter, denn wenn sich dort Keime einnisten, werden diese gut im Raum verteilt und die körpereigene Abwehr ist durch die extrem trockene kühle Luft noch zusätzlich geschwächt.


----------



## LimeGreen777 (6. Juni 2019)

Ich merke das auf der Arbeit auch immer wieder: Einige meinen es wäre clever bei 30°C Außentemperatur die Klimaanlage auf 18°C einzustellen. Nase, Mund, Hals werden ratz fatz trocken und wenn ich rauß muss was Arbeiten dann läufst du gegen eine Wand. 

Zur Frage "Wie hoch sollte der Deckenlüfter hängen": So weit oben wie möglich. Und dann sollte, sofern es das Gerät her gibt, die Drehrichtung so gewählt werden, das die Luft nach oben gesogen wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Juni 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Kräftig Lüften ist gut, die frage nur wieviel? Beim PC Case ist es ja einfach mit dem Luftfördervolumen, aber bei Zimmergröße?
> Wäre es nun besser Überdruck zu Schaffen, oder ist unterdruck überhaupt möglich? 2x 90x90Fenster.
> 
> Als mein Zimmer noch leer war konnte ich mit einem großen China-Fächer einfach die warme Luft einfach rauswedeln.
> ...



Über- oder Unterdruck ist beim Zimmer genausowenig von Bedeutung, wie bei einem Gehäuse ohne Staubfilter. Hauptsache genug und der Luftstrom muss von der kalten zur heißen Außenseite verlaufen – im Falle des Hauses auch gegen leichten Wind. Wieviel Leistung dafür im Einzelfall nötig ist, kann man ohne aufwendig zu erhebende Daten nicht berechnen. Probieren geht schneller und wenn das Fenster tagsüber geschlossen bleiben musste (weil zum Beispiel ein Gewitter angekündigt wurde, dass dann doch nicht kam), wird man sich sowieso immer mehr Leistung wünschen als man hat.


----------



## muadib (10. Juni 2019)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Kenne ich, wenn es bei mir zu krass wird, hänge ich ein paar nasse Handtücher in einen Eimer mit
> kaltem Wasser( Man kann vorher noch ein paar 1,5 L Flaschen einfrieren um das Wasser kühl zu halten )
> und richte dann meinen Standventilator drauf.



Klingt als ob dadurch die Luftfeuchtigkeit steigt, was das eigene Schwitzen ineffizienter macht.

Was für mich gut funktioniert, einfach ein nasses Shirt anziehen. Man schwitzt weniger und hat trotzdem einen stärkeren Kühlungseffekt. Mit nasser Kleidung bei 30°C Fahrrad zu fahren macht richtig Spaß und man kommt meist sogar trocken am Ziel an.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (11. Juni 2019)

Also auf Grund der von dir erstellten Skizze würde ich sagen, dass der Bau recht alt ist und du eine quasi unisolierte Holzdecke zwischen dir und dem Spitzboden hast. Wenn dann noch nach alter Bauweise Tonziegel ohne Unterbau (= du kannst vom Spitzboden aus direkt die Ziegel von hinten sehen) eingedeckt sind, dann kannst nur raus da. Du sitzt quasi unter dem Pizza-Ofen. Das kannst auch ganz schlecht rauslüften, weil Ziegel und Holz die Wärme über den Tag aufnehmen und dann in den Abendstunden abgeben. Das heißt du hast im richtigen Sommer Zuwenig kühle Stunden, um die eingebrachte Hitze wieder rauszulüften. 

Ich habe extra auf meine 20 cm Betondecke nochmal 2x 10 cm Steico Top aufgebracht. Und auf den Sparren unter der Eindeckung habe ich 6cm Pavatex. Wenn das schlimmer wird, muss ich zwischen den Sparren doch nochmal dämmen. Aber im Moment passt es. Man muss heute nicht mehr so sehr gegen die Kälte dämmen. Das haben wir ganz gut im Griff. Man muss die Hitze im Sommer beachten. Das empfand ich als schwieriger.

Was du übergangsweise versuchen kannst: stell deinen Wecker auf 4 Uhr bis 4:30 Uhr und mach dann alle deine Fenster wieder zu. Denn ab 5 Uhr hat die Sonne bereits wieder gut kraft und die Luft wird wärmer. Und versuch so wenig wie möglich wärme durch elektrische Geräte einzubringen. PC aus. TV aus. Kühlschrank mit Gefrierfach lässt du laufen. Da kommen nämlich Unterwäsche und T-Shirt rein.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Juni 2019)

Oder halt wenn es sich um Eigentum handelt, den Dachboden nachträglich dämmen lassen oder dies selbst machen, wenn man Geld sparen will und handwerklich geschickt genug dafür ist.

Ansonsten halt Durchzug sobald es draußen kühler ist als drinnen und einen großen Ventilator nutzen, der einen indirekt anpustet, wenn man sich in dem Bereich aufhalten muß.
Wenn das nicht reicht, dann halt ein echtes Klimagerät, bevorzugt ein Splitgerät, die sind aber teuer, nicht nur in der Anschaffung, auch im Energieverbrauch!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. Juni 2019)

Tja oder viel Eis essen ...


----------



## moonlive (11. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Oder halt wenn es sich um Eigentum handelt, den Dachboden nachträglich dämmen lassen oder dies selbst machen, wenn man Geld sparen will *und handwerklich geschickt genug dafür ist.*



Ja, ich hätte gerne 2 linke Hände.
Dachbodenisolieren, jetzt wirds gleich zu nem richtigen Handwerkerforum hier. Wie dämm ich das richtig? *Oder hab ich genug * ... ist voll BÄÄH!! 
((Hab mir überlegt ob es Sinnmacht einfach einen Dachboden reinzuziehen in 2,3m Höhe, den dann Oben drauf isolieren und die restlichte _Dachgaube_ bleibt einfach geschlossen und ist dann Stockige Hitze drunter))
Könnte mir vorstellen das ich ohne die hohe Decke, schneller und besser Lüften kann. 

Aber ist wohl sowieso für die Katze. Hab mir das mit Ventilatoren überlegt auszuprobieren. 
Ganz oben in die Gaube ein 90er, über dem Gamingsetup ein 135er, ein 50er über das Bett nebenan, 
dann gibt noch den Input: Kalteluft unten über 2x 140mm Fans, und Output: Oben am Fenster mit einem 30cm Lüfter raus.
Kann mir vorstellen das ein oder zwei Standventilatoren dann für den letzten Schliff sorgen, Danke an alle die mir dabei geholfen haben den richtigen AIRFLOW zu finden. 
Mal sehen, wie das so wird, wahrscheinlich einfacher als Bretter und Dämmmatten zuschneiden.
Theoretisch steht alles ganz gut, mal die Praxis abwarten in ein paar Wochen.

Auf die Wasserkülung aka. Klimagerät will ich eigenlich nicht zurückgreifen: Das einzige: Venta Luftwäscher LW45 wirklich zu empfehlen!
Und hihi, endlich wird es bald soweit und ich darf mein Gaming PC zusammenbasteln. wahrscheinlich dann mit schwitzigen Händen im Sommer.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Juni 2019)

Also ich bin nun wahrlich kein Handwerker oder Dämmspezialist und kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich mal hier oder da so beobachtet habe.
Ich kenne Dachböden gewöhnlich so, daß unter den Ziegeln eine dicke Schicht aus (früher) Glaswolle oder Mineralwolle angebracht war, zwischen den Ziegeln und der Dämmwolle wohl aber noch eine dicke Plastikplane, damit im Falle eines undichten Ziegels kein Wasser in die Dämmwolle läuft.
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das heute anders/besser gemacht wird und ob das so eine riesigen Dämmvorteil bringen würde, denn die Sonne knallt ja trotzdem aufs Dach und nach und nach wird sich alles durch erhitzen, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit!
Wichtig wäre noch, aber das läßt sich so einfach nicht ändern, daß die Fläche, auf die die Sonne strahlt möglichst hell ist, ganz schlimm wären schwarze Schieferziegel oder ähnliches, gut wären weiße Ziegel, aber sowas gibts glaub ich nicht.
Wenn viel Geld vorhanden ist, würde ich mir übers gesamte Dache eine Solaranlage installieren lassen und den dadurch gewonnenen Strom dann für ein Klima-Splitgerät verwenden. 

Was den Ventiltor angeht, ich hab meinen Standventilator etwas 5 Meter von mir weg aufgestellt und lasse ihn mich nur indirekt anpuste, er ist auf die Wand gerichtet. Ich habe hier aktuell im Wohnzimmer etwa 27,3°C und durch den Ventilator wurde es mir fast ein wenig kalt, hab ihn daher gerade wieder aus gestellt. 
Außerdem muß man das Betriebsgeräusch des Ventis gegen die Wärme abwägen, je nach dem was einem halt wichtiger ist: a) Ruhe und dafür aber Wärme oder b) Eine frische Briese, dafür aber Turboprop aus der Ferne...


----------



## nonamez78 (17. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ... denn die Sonne knallt ja trotzdem aufs Dach und nach und nach wird sich alles durch erhitzen, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit!



Aber genau da ist schon der Haken, "die Zeit". Es bringt eben doch sehr viel, wenn man die Zeit auf seiner Seite hat . Wenn du ein "oben ohne Dach" hast, sprich nur Ziegeln und sonst gar nichts, ist die Luft darunter ruckzuck deutlich heisser, als ein gut gedämmtes Dach. Die Wärme staut sich, es wird immer wärmer und wärmer, es findet eine Übertragung nach unten statt, das ganze Haus erwärmt sich. Das findet mit und ohne Dämmung statt, aber eben mit Dämmung viel, viel langsamer. Nun noch nachts gut lüften ud du hast mit Dämmung sehr gute Chancen über die Runden zu kommen .


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Juni 2019)

Klar ist Dämmung besser, allerdings kann die Dämmung auch dafür sorgen, daß man die Hitze nicht mehr so schnell heraus bekommt, wenn es draußen schon wieder kühler geworden ist.
Hängt halt auch sehr davon ab wie man lüftet und wie die Fenster ausgelegt sind, ob man damit richtig Durchzug erzeugen kann.

Ich hab selbst noch nie direkt unter einem Schrägdach gewohnt, aber mal im Hotel eine Nacht im Sommer wo es auch nicht gerade kalt war. Ich hab da alles an Dachfenstern auf gemacht und hatte auch nach Stunden nicht das Gefühl, daß wirklich Luft reingekommen ist, keine Ahnung woran das lag, kann natürlich auch an einem sehr windstillen Wetter gelegen haben.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also ich bin nun wahrlich kein Handwerker oder Dämmspezialist und kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich mal hier oder da so beobachtet habe.
> Ich kenne Dachböden gewöhnlich so, daß unter den Ziegeln eine dicke Schicht aus (früher) Glaswolle oder Mineralwolle angebracht war, zwischen den Ziegeln und der Dämmwolle wohl aber noch eine* dicke Plastikplane,* damit im Falle eines undichten Ziegels kein Wasser in die Dämmwolle läuft.


Bloß nicht!
Dadurch gammelt die komplette Dämmung zusammen.
Innen brauchst du eine Dampfsperre (also eine Dampfdichte Folie), außen auf der Dämmung muss eine diffusionsoffene Folie angebracht werden, ansonsten sammelt sich das Wasser (Kondensat) IN der Dämmung, und Wasser+Warm ergibt nunmal Schimmel.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juni 2019)

Gut ok, ich wußte es halt nicht besser, bin wie gesagt kein Handwerker und konnte nur wiedergeben, was ich im Laufe des Lebens so beobachtet habe und ob eine Folie diffusionsoffen ist, kann man als Laie ja nicht so einfach sehen.

Allgemein finde ich solche Dachkonstruktionen nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend, da wird ja im Grunde so gut wie keine solide Bausubstanz verbaut, das einzige sind noch die Ziegel selbst und die fallen ja auch manchmal runter, darunter ist nur weitgehend organisches oder weiches Material wie Wolle, Holz und Folien.

Ich kenne aber auch andere Konstruktionen, ein massives Schrägdach aus Beton und darüber dickes Reet, aber ist eigentlich nur an den Küsten und bei Neubauten  üblich, leider war ich da die letzten Jahre nicht im Hochsommer und kann nicht beurteilen, wie gut das dämmt.


----------



## Krolgosh (19. Juni 2019)

Luxusprobleme... Hab hier noch nen Dachstuhl und die Dachziegel.. das wars dann an Dämmung.  Werd da aber die nächsten paar Jahre unbedingt ranmüssen..


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allgemein finde ich solche Dachkonstruktionen nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend, da wird ja im Grunde so gut wie keine solide Bausubstanz verbaut, das einzige sind noch die Ziegel selbst und die fallen ja auch manchmal runter, darunter ist nur weitgehend organisches oder weiches Material wie Wolle, Holz und Folien.



Du findest also ungefähr 80 Prozent der heutigen Dächer mit traditionellen Holzdachstuhl nicht vertrauenserweckend, das erkläre mal Dachdeckern und den Zimmermännern. 

Gegen herunterfallende Ziegel wurden Ziegelklammern erfunden und diese sind sogar besonders hier im Norden Pflicht... soll ja hier mehr Wind geben als in Berlin. 



> Ich kenne aber auch andere Konstruktionen, ein massives Schrägdach aus Beton und darüber dickes Reet, aber ist eigentlich nur an den Küsten und bei Neubauten  üblich, leider war ich da die letzten Jahre nicht im Hochsommer und kann nicht beurteilen, wie gut das dämmt.



Also ich kenne Reetdächer und die werden hier immernoch vorrangig in alter Tradition mit Dachstuhl aus Holz gefertigt. Netter Fun Fakt die alten Reetdächer halten sogar länger als Dächer mit Dachpfannen. 

Du mit deinem gefährlichen Halbwissen immer... zu köstlich, besonders wenn man dich dabei erwischt und du dich rausreden willst. [emoji38]


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juni 2019)

Ich schrieb ja auch nicht, daß tradiotionelle Holzdachstuhlkonstruktionen unsicher oder nicht vertrauenserweckend sind, sondern das ich sie nicht so vertrauenserweckend finde und das kann ich dir auch gerne näher begründen:
Holz ist ein organisches Material, es kann bei durchfeuchtung faulen und schimmeln, es ist nicht so stabil wie gut dimensionierter Spannbeton/Stahlbeton, es kann von einigen Käfern oder Termiten befallen werden und dann seine Tragkraft verlieren und einstürzen.
Alte marode Holzbalken sind keine Seltenheit, viele Bewohner wissen gar nicht welcher Gefahr sie sich täglich aussetzen ohne etwas davon zu merken.

Bei neuen Reetdächern, ich weiß nicht ab welchem Datum, gibt es wegen Brandschutz strengere Auflagen als früher, darum habe die Reetdachhäuser die ich kenne massive Betokonstruktionen anstelle von Holzbalken unterm Reet.


----------



## Venom89 (20. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja auch nicht, daß tradiotionelle Holzdachstuhlkonstruktionen unsicher oder nicht vertrauenserweckend sind, sondern das ich sie nicht so vertrauenserweckend finde und das kann ich dir auch gerne näher begründen:
> Holz ist ein organisches Material, es kann bei durchfeuchtung faulen und schimmeln, es ist nicht so stabil wie gut dimensionierter Spannbeton/Stahlbeton, es kann von einigen Käfern oder Termiten befallen werden und dann seine Tragkraft verlieren und einstürzen.
> Alte marode Holzbalken sind keine Seltenheit, viele Bewohner wissen gar nicht welcher Gefahr sie sich täglich aussetzen ohne etwas davon zu merken.



Also bauen 99% der Dachdecker nur Schrott. Kannst denen ja mal zeigen wie es richtig funktioniert. 

Beton scheint bei dir das einzig wahre zu sein. Mich erinnert das eher an Plattenbau


----------



## moonlive (20. Juni 2019)

Ui, hab jetzt den  Tristar Ø90 in der Dachkuppe drin.
Ab jetzt bin ich Helikopter-fan. Das ding hört sich an wie ein startender Apache, und wirbeld alle umherliegenden Span durchs Zimmer. Zur vorstufe zum Lüften, Ok. Aber noch ist mein Rechner nicht inbetrieb.
Jetzt gibts deswegen wieder ein "neues" Problem, vielleicht hilft die 3D-Zeichnung weiter:
https://s17.directupload.net/images/190620/8m85eiyy.jpg

In der Ecke: Die Bodenfläche ist 1m auf 1,5m länge. und zu beiden Seiten geschlossen. Deswegen geht ganz schnell die Gute Luft weg: Wie soll ich die schlechte/warm-vebrauchte Abluft, dort rauszubekommen.
Also die warme Abluft muss irgendwie an mir vorbei, idealer weise "langsam" über meinem Kopf hinweg.
Und frische Luft von hinter mir rein.
Und das ohne das ich im Zug sitze.

Option 1: Das Problem beheben. Und Ideal sitzen und zocken oder
Option 2: Jede (geschätzte)Stunde Lüfter anschalten verbrauchte Luft rauspusten, und 5min Pause einlegen.

Mir gefallen beide Ideen. Was meint ihr?
Hab an ne Lüftersteuerung gedacht, weil für nen grösseren Ventilator kein Platz ist (bis auf den Boden).
Option 1 :
(Erster Schritt) Direkt hinter dem PC die Luft nach oben drücken, 
(zweiter Schritt) das sie dort von den zwei mal 3x 120mm Lüftern an der Decke rausgedrückt wird.
(dritter Schritt) von hinten vom Boden oder vom Tisch neue Luft reinpusten
Mein Bedenken (schon getestet)= starke Zugluft. Da kann ich halt dann nicht Sitzten wenn ich lüfte.

Option ...2: (reine spekulation) Das muss irgendwie immer erst ausprobiert werden:
Von *Oben* oder *Unten* über ne Länge von 1m mit kleinen Lüftern für verwirblung sorgen? An der Dachschräge entlang gegen die Wand ist klar.
Oder direkt Hinter dem PC mit nem grossen Bodenlüfter *Rein* oder *Raus*pusten?
Oder: !!! Mit Tischventilator an die Wand vor mir dagegenpusten und darauf Hoffen das die Rückkopplung nicht zu stark ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juni 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Also bauen 99% der Dachdecker nur Schrott. Kannst denen ja mal zeigen wie es richtig funktioniert.
> 
> Beton scheint bei dir das einzig wahre zu sein. Mich erinnert das eher an Plattenbau



Hab doch nirgends behauptet, das Dachdecker nur Schrott bauen, eine Holzdachkonstruktion ist sicher genauso stabil, wie ein Betondach, wenn es gepflegt wird und keine Wassereinbrüche oder sonstigen Schäden oder Schädlingsbefall auftreten.
Bei sehr alten Gebäuden, bei denen das Dach mal länger undicht war, oder die anderweitig nicht gepflegt und die Tragkraft der Balken nicht geprüft wurde, kann das aber ein Risiko darstellen und für erhebliche Folgekosten sorgen, wenn der ganze Dachstuhl erneuert werden muß.
Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Brandgefahr, Holz brennt nunmal, Beton brennt nicht.
Beides geht durch einen Brand, wenn er denn heiß genug ist und lange genug wüten kann kaputt, aber Beton kann den Brandübergang stark verzögern oder ganz verhindern, wohingegen Holz wunderbar brennt und der Brand sich so gut ausbreiten kann. Außerdem kann eine geschlossene Betondeckt auch besser vor Brandgasen schützen als eine Holzkonstruktion. 

Um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen, dicker Beton wird auch gut vor Wärme schützen, aber man kann sowas natürlich nicht so einfach nachrüsten.
Bei einem alten Holzdachstuhl ohne Dämmung, bleibt halt nur diesen nachträglich fachmännisch dämmen zu lassen, dabei würde ich die Balken auch mal auf ihre Tragfähigkeit hin untersuchen, das wird nämlich deutlich schwerer, wenn alles gedämmt und innen abgehängt ist. 



moonlive schrieb:


> Ui, hab jetzt den  Tristar Ø90 in der Dachkuppe drin.
> Ab jetzt bin ich Helikopter-fan. Das ding hört sich an wie ein startender Apache, und wirbeld alle umherliegenden Span durchs Zimmer. Zur vorstufe zum Lüften, Ok. Aber noch ist mein Rechner nicht inbetrieb.
> Jetzt gibts deswegen wieder ein "neues" Problem, vielleicht hilft die 3D-Zeichnung weiter:
> https://s17.directupload.net/images/190620/8m85eiyy.jpg
> ...



Ich glaub du machst es dir zu kompliziert.
Meiner Ansicht und Erfahrungen nach macht es nicht viel Unterschied, wie man bei Hitze lüftet, solange man erst dann die Fenster auf macht, wenn es draußen kühler als drinnen ist.
Wenn draußen Wind ist, kann das natürlich hilfreich sein, man kann auch selbst versuchen mit Ventis Wind zu erzeugen, aber wirklich viel wird das normalerweise temperaturmäßig nicht bringen.
Der einzige echte Vorteil eines Ventis ist, daß man durch den Wind selbst nicht mehr so schwitzt und es viel angenehmer empfindet, wobei die Temperatur selbst dadurch nicht sinkt.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juni 2019)

Es geht um die Anschaffung geeigneter Kühlmethoden für ein Zimmer im Dachstuhl.

Inwieweit Beton da einen Lösungsansatz bietet verschließt sich meiner Vorstellungskraft, eventuell können wir ja nun wieder @Topic diskutieren.

PS: Der Ansatz mit dem Lüften ist auch nicht ganz neu, aber gut das er hier nochmal erwähnt wird.

Schöner Thread. 

@moonlive: Das Anbringen einiger 120mm Lüfter wird dein Problem nicht lösen, du wirst andere Kühlmethoden brauchen oder schwitzen müssen. Am Ende läuft alles auf eine Split Anlage hinaus.
Ob du in dem Dachstuhl die Luft von Links nach Rechts oder umgedreht pustest, 
wird langfristig wenig Unterschied machen.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juni 2019)

Wind erzeugen ist ein guter Ansatz, Luftbewegung kühlt einen selbst, aber für die PC-Hardware wird das nicht in dem Ausmaß zu treffen, weil die nicht schwitzen kann.
Wind kühlt aber auch nur bis etwa 37°C, drüber wärmt er sogar, was ja auch nicht weiter verwundert.

Ich sehe keine kostengünstig gesehen bessere Lösung als nur dann Lüften, wenns draußen kühler als drinnen ist und dann möglichst Durchzug mit groß offenen Fenstern machen und ansonsten halt den Venti nutzen, eventuell auch beim Lüften, wenn die frisch Außenluft nicht ausreichend kühlt.

Würde es eigentlich was bringen, daß gesamte Schrägdach mit kaltem Wasser zu benetzen, eventuell mehrmals täglich gerade dann wenn die Sonne voll drauf steht?


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Würde es eigentlich was bringen, daß gesamte Schrägdach mit kaltem Wasser zu benetzen, eventuell mehrmals täglich gerade dann wenn die Sonne voll drauf steht?


 Die Dachpfannen wären dann für kurze Zeit nur 50°C warm, statt den 60°C. 

Geniale Abkühlung.

PS: Dafür unbedingt Trinkwasser verwenden, wir wollen ja das schöne Dach nicht schmutzig machen.
PPS: Genug Bier für heut.....


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juni 2019)

Man könnte ja Brunnenwasser nutzen, sofern man einen Brunnen hat und die Energie für die Pumpen mittels Solarenergie zu decken versuchen.
Wenn man dann ca. 15-20°C kaltes Wasser aufs gesamte Dach spritzen könnte, auch längere Zeit, könnte man sicher gut einer Aufheizung des Daches in der prallen Sonne entgegen wirken.
Die Frage ist halt, wie teuer würde das werden (Energiekosten für die Pumpe) oder bei Trinkwasser die Wasserkosten, teils würde das Wasser ja wieder vom Dach runter laufen und dann dem Garten ein wenig zu gute kommen.


----------



## moonlive (21. Juni 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> @moonlive: Das Anbringen einiger 120mm Lüfter wird dein Problem nicht lösen, du wirst andere Kühlmethoden brauchen oder schwitzen müssen. Am Ende läuft alles auf eine Split Anlage hinaus.
> Ob du in dem Dachstuhl die Luft von Links nach Rechts oder umgedreht pustest,
> wird langfristig wenig Unterschied machen.




Ich habe mich für das Schwitzen entschieden, fürn Sommer ist das ne schöne Sache.
Die einzige Sache wo probleme bereitet, Nachts will ich angenehm kühl und ruhig Schlafen wollen.
D.h. vor dem Schlafengehen Fenster auf, Die warme PCLuft (mich mitinbegriffen) so schnell wie möglich raus, "idealerweise" 10-15min. Dann wieder Fenster zu und schlafen.
Tagsüber kann sich die Hitze meinetwegen breitmachen. Ab und Zu mal stoßlüften zwischendurch (es wird in meinem Zimmer auch Tagsüber kühler wenn ich das Fenster aufmache, ...)
Mir gehts mittlerweile eher um Sauerstoff (das ich aussreichend Luft gute bekomme und nicht immer nur diese 24h Elektro-Rechner Luft.
Meine Split-Anlage wird dann ein ausgeklügeltes System aus 2 Lüftersteuerungen und ner menge von den 3PinFans sein. (wenn überhaupt ne Klimeanlage dann wirklich nur eine die für mein Rechner+Schreibtisch zugeschnitten ist.)
Tool-kit: Lüfter befestigen und miteinander verbinden.
Die Sache ist die, ich hab halt k.p. wie ich das zusammenflick. Hab da so ein altes Seitenblech von nem Gehäuse da passen 4x120er Lüfter dran und Staubgitter ist auch drauf.
Irgendwo kann ich das Montieren, Links rum Rechtsrum, von oben oder von Unten, und wenns es nur ein *wenig* Unterschied macht sollte das Grund genug sein. 
Hauptsache es macht irgendwie Sinn wenn es die PC-Luft wegpustet und es stört mich kein Zug. (Hab mir eine kleine erkältung zugezogen, weil ich herumprobiert habe wie die Zugluft am wenigsten stört und effektiv ist.


///wegen dem Thema Wasser aufs Dach: Wie wäre es mit Dachbegrünung, Pflanzen bieten angenehm kühlen Schatten und das Wasser wäre in dem Fall keine verschwendung.
Ansonsten bleibt da noch: *gg* Eiskaltes Wasser über das Dach fließen zu lassen. Würde schon Sinn machen. Oder nochbesser: Es gibt da bestimmt doch andere tolle flüßige Kühlmittel die man dadrüber fließen lassen könnte.
(ob das dann zulässig wäre ist ne andere Sache.)


----------



## HardlineAMD (21. Juni 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Beton scheint bei dir das einzig wahre zu sein. Mich erinnert das eher an Plattenbau


Du wirst lachen, aber in einem Plattenbau hatten wir damals nie irgendwelche Hitzeprobleme.
Und diese ganzen Dämmarbeiten, die an den Betonbunkern veranstaltet wurden waren doch auch nur Geldmacherei. Bei -25°C hat jedenfalls damals keiner gefroren.


----------



## Venom89 (21. Juni 2019)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber in einem Plattenbau hatten wir damals nie irgendwelche Hitzeprobleme.



Es gibt solche und solche  
Unterm Dach sieht das da meist nicht anders aus.


----------



## bastian123f (21. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wind erzeugen ist ein guter Ansatz, Luftbewegung kühlt einen selbst, aber für die PC-Hardware wird das nicht in dem Ausmaß zu treffen, weil die nicht schwitzen kann.
> Wind kühlt aber auch nur bis etwa 37°C, drüber wärmt er sogar, was ja auch nicht weiter verwundert.
> 
> Ich sehe keine kostengünstig gesehen bessere Lösung als nur dann Lüften, wenns draußen kühler als drinnen ist und dann möglichst Durchzug mit groß offenen Fenstern machen und ansonsten halt den Venti nutzen, eventuell auch beim Lüften, wenn die frisch Außenluft nicht ausreichend kühlt.
> ...



Bei manchen Ideen frage ich mich, ob du überhaupt denkst, oder alles was dir gerade einfällt gleich ins Forum postest.

Die Beste und effizienteste Lösung ist hier sicherlich eine Split-Klimaanlage. 
Ventilatoren schieben nur Luft durch die Gegend. Wirklich wirksam sind die morgens bis ca 10 Ur (Nach meinen Erfahrungen) Danach ist es bei uns besser in der Arbeit die Fenster zu schließen. Da fühlt es sich kühler an, als wenn man die warme Mittagsluft auch noch reinpustet.

Und das mit dem Wasser auf dem Dach ist auch schwachsinnig. Überlege mal, was du mit was kühlst. Du kühlst die Ziegel (äußerste Schicht) mit Wasser "benetzen". Da kriegt man doch nicht mal 1°C weg. Wenn ich es 10min stark drüber laufen lasse, dann sind es evtl 10° weniger. Dann kommt aber noch die Dachpappe und die Holzschicht. Und dann noch die Isolierung. Da schleuderst du nur sinnlos Wasser durch die Gegend und verbrauchst auch Energie für die Pumpe. Mit meiner 2kw Billigpumpe vom Aldi kann ich nicht das ganze Dach erreichen. Die bringt den Druck nicht her.

Am Effektivsten UND Effizientesten ist eine Split Anlage.


----------



## Fossi777 (21. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wind erzeugen ist ein guter Ansatz, Luftbewegung kühlt einen selbst, aber für die PC-Hardware wird das nicht in dem Ausmaß zu treffen, weil die nicht schwitzen kann.
> Wind kühlt aber auch nur bis etwa 37°C, drüber wärmt er sogar, was ja auch nicht weiter verwundert.
> 
> Ich sehe keine kostengünstig gesehen bessere Lösung als nur dann Lüften, wenns draußen kühler als drinnen ist und dann möglichst Durchzug mit groß offenen Fenstern machen und ansonsten halt den Venti nutzen, eventuell auch beim Lüften, wenn die frisch Außenluft nicht ausreichend kühlt.
> ...



Nee da hilft nur Schatten, oder das Dach selber modifizieren,
z.b. hell anstreichen, Dämmung verbessern,   etc...


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juni 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für das Schwitzen entschieden, fürn Sommer ist das ne schöne Sache.



Wieviel Grad hast du denn im Zimmer und was war bisher die Maximaltemperatur dort?
Wie hoch sind die Temperaturen des PCs?



moonlive schrieb:


> ///wegen dem Thema Wasser aufs Dach: Wie wäre es mit Dachbegrünung, Pflanzen bieten angenehm kühlen Schatten und das Wasser wäre in dem Fall keine verschwendung.
> Ansonsten bleibt da noch: *gg* Eiskaltes Wasser über das Dach fließen zu lassen. Würde schon Sinn machen. Oder nochbesser: Es gibt da bestimmt doch andere tolle flüßige Kühlmittel die man dadrüber fließen lassen könnte.
> (ob das dann zulässig wäre ist ne andere Sache.)



Ein Grasdach würde ich auch schick finden, nur sehe ich hier langfristig Probleme, wenn dadurch Feuchtigkeit in den Dachstuhl eingebracht wird und es anfängt zu schimmeln oder zu faulen, selbst bei einem Betondach, oder Betonblumenkästen in Terrassenwohungen gibt es Probleme und Undichtigkeiten, ebenso Schimmelbildung, wenn Feuchtigkeit eindringt und es geht zugar bis zur Betonkorrosion, wenn man nichts rechtzeitig dagegen macht.



HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber in einem Plattenbau hatten wir damals nie irgendwelche Hitzeprobleme.
> Und diese ganzen Dämmarbeiten, die an den Betonbunkern veranstaltet wurden waren doch auch nur Geldmacherei. Bei -25°C hat jedenfalls damals keiner gefroren.



Ich hab beides erlebt, West-Plattenbau, hab ich selbst paar Jahre drinn gewohnt und einen alten Ost-Plattenbau in dem eine Freundin wohnte, Feuchtigkeitsprobleme, Schimmel und Wasserschäden hatte ich im West-Plattenbau reichlich, in dem Ost-Plattenbau gabs keine Probleme, aber direkt unterm Flachdach wurde es da im Sommer auch ganz schön heiß.
Die These, das West-Bauten besser sind als Ost-Bauten ist also in keinster Weise haltbar.



bastian123f schrieb:


> Bei manchen Ideen frage ich mich, ob du überhaupt denkst, oder alles was dir gerade einfällt gleich ins Forum postest.



Ja ICH denke tatsächlich und sogar gar nicht wenig und auch bevor ich schreibe! 

Ich habe sehr viele Ideen, natürlich sind davon auch mal einige Mist, aber abgesehen von den Wasser-/Energiekosten würde eine stetige Dachbewässerung sicherlich paar Grad weniger im Dachzimmer bringen und zwar nicht, weil der dünne Film kalten Wassers jetzt so toll in absehbarer Zeit den Raum runter kühlt, denn das würde nichts nennenswertes bringen, ich meinte aber eine Dauerbewässerung, die würde verhindern, daß sich die Bausubstanz durch Sonneneinstrahlung überhaupt erst so doll aufheizt.


----------



## bastian123f (21. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja ICH denke tatsächlich und sogar gar nicht wenig und auch bevor ich schreibe!
> 
> Ich habe sehr viele Ideen, natürlich sind davon auch mal einige Mist, aber abgesehen von den Wasser-/Energiekosten würde eine stetige Dachbewässerung sicherlich paar Grad weniger im Dachzimmer bringen und zwar nicht, weil der dünne Film kalten Wassers jetzt so toll in absehbarer Zeit den Raum runter kühlt, denn das würde nichts nennenswertes bringen, ich meinte aber eine Dauerbewässerung, die würde verhindern, daß sich die Bausubstanz durch Sonneneinstrahlung überhaupt erst so doll aufheizt.



Stimmt. Und die paar hundert Liter Wasser hat ja jeder um die hundert Quadratmeter zu kühlen 

Das wäre ja nach ein paar Stunden schon teurer als eine Split Anlage.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juni 2019)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und die paar hundert Liter Wasser hat ja jeder um die hundert Quadratmeter zu kühlen
> 
> Das wäre ja nach ein paar Stunden schon teurer als eine Split Anlage.



Dürfte halt nur ein dünner Wasserfilm auf den Ziegeln sein, und das Wasser müßte Brunnenwasser sein, die Pumpen müßten mittels Solarenergie gespeist werden...


----------



## fipS09 (21. Juni 2019)

Ich glaube du bist da an was ganz großem dran 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Juni 2019)

Dann wärs wohl sinnvoller, das Split-Klimagerät mit Solarenergie zu speisen


----------



## fipS09 (21. Juni 2019)

Solargespeiste Schneekanonen aufs Dach richten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dürfte halt nur ein dünner Wasserfilm auf den Ziegeln sein, und das Wasser müßte Brunnenwasser sein, die Pumpen müßten mittels Solarenergie gespeist werden...


Oder es ist einfach Unsinn und du vergisst den Quatsch ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## Venom89 (22. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja ICH denke tatsächlich und sogar gar nicht wenig und auch bevor ich schreibe!



Aehm... 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dürfte halt nur ein dünner Wasserfilm auf den Ziegeln sein, und das Wasser müßte Brunnenwasser sein, die Pumpen müßten mittels Solarenergie gespeist werden...



Ne, ist klar.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dürfte halt nur ein dünner Wasserfilm auf den Ziegeln sein, und das Wasser müßte Brunnenwasser sein, die Pumpen müßten mittels Solarenergie gespeist werden...



Seit wann kann man UV-Strahlung mit einer dünnen Schicht Wasser wegspülen? Physik war noch nie dein Freund im Forum... lass sowas!


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Juni 2019)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Seit wann kann man UV-Strahlung mit einer dünnen Schicht Wasser wegspülen? Physik war noch nie dein Freund im Forum... lass sowas!



Wo hab ich denn was von wegspülen gesagt? 

Der dünne Wasserfilm würde für Verdunstungskälte sorgen und das Wasser würde ständig erneuert werden, also würde auch die Wärme abtransportiert werden, ein Bischen wie eine Wasserkühlung halt mit zusätzlichem Verdunstungseffekt. 

Praxistauglich ist sowas aber sicherlich so schnell nicht, da wäre ein modernes Klima-Splitgerät kombiniert mit großflächigen Solarpanels auf dem Dach sicher die bessere Lösung, aber das steht ja auch eigentlich sowieso außer Frage.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Juni 2019)

Der versteckte Hinweis mit der UV-Strahlung hast du natürlich nicht verstanden... 

Irgenswann reicht deine Verdunstungskühlung nicht mehr aus, aber das ist mir zu müßig genauer darauf einzugehen. Das Thema EMV/EMVU hat mich schon genug Nerven gekostet.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Juni 2019)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Der versteckte Hinweis mit der UV-Strahlung hast du natürlich nicht verstanden...



Damit hast du in diesem Falle recht.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Irgenswann reicht deine Verdunstungskühlung nicht mehr aus, aber das ist mir zu müßig genauer darauf einzugehen. Das Thema EMV/EMVU hat mich schon genug Nerven gekostet.



Du meinst also es würde keine nennenswerte Temperaturminderung im Innenraum unterm Dach bringen, wenn ständig (24 Stunden am Tag) durchgängig ca. 20°C kühles Wasser übers Dach fließen würde?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Juni 2019)

Denk doch einfach nochmal nach vielleicht fällt dir dann was auf! 

PS: Du beachtest zuwenig Faktoren mehr sag ich jetzt nicht zu dieser schlecht durchdachten "Idee".


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Juni 2019)

Gut, dann ausführlicher, so wie ich mir das vorstelle, nachgedacht hab ich schon drüber, ob ich alles berücksichtigt habe, wird sich zeigen:

Das Wasser kommt aus einem Brunnen tief aus der Erde, wo es kühl ist und kühl bleibt, wird mit elektrischen Pumpen gefördert, fließt stetig übers Dach, läuft seitlich in die Regenrinnen und wieder ins Erdreich.

Desto mehr sich das Erdreich erwärmt, desto wärmer wird auch das Kühlwasser, aber einige Meter unter der Erde wird es sich nicht nennenswert stark erwärmen, deswegen hat man im Keller ja jetzt auch noch ca. 22-23°C, auch wenns draußen schon wochenlang um die 30°C hat.


----------



## Rattan (22. Juni 2019)

Euch ist zu warm, weil wir zuviel Energie verbrauchen.

Jetzt wollt ihr noch mehr Energie verbrauchen, damit ihr euch runterkühlen könnt ?



Wenn es mir unerträglich heiß ist, nehme ich mir eine große Schüssel mit kaltem Wasser, Füße rein und wohlfühlen.
Alle Stunde das Wasser mal wechseln und gut ist es.


----------



## Rattan (22. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut, dann ausführlicher, so wie ich mir das vorstelle, nachgedacht hab ich schon drüber, ob ich alles berücksichtigt habe, wird sich zeigen:
> 
> Das Wasser kommt aus einem Brunnen tief aus der Erde, wo es kühl ist und kühl bleibt, wird mit elektrischen Pumpen gefördert, fließt stetig übers Dach, läuft seitlich in die Regenrinnen und wieder ins Erdreich.
> 
> Desto mehr sich das Erdreich erwärmt, desto wärmer wird auch das Kühlwasser, aber einige Meter unter der Erde wird es sich nicht nennenswert stark erwärmen, deswegen hat man im Keller ja jetzt auch noch ca. 22-23°C, auch wenns draußen schon wochenlang um die 30°C hat.



Rauche weniger von dem Mist, bekommt dir nicht gut...

- kostet viel Energie
- Grundwasserspiegel sinken jetzt schon(bzw. schon seit langem...)
- Aufwand pro Haus viel zu hoch
- Nutzen sehr fraglich


...so etwas als gute Idee zu verkaufen, dazu gehört schon Mut.


----------



## moonlive (22. Juni 2019)

Rattan schrieb:


> Rauche weniger von dem Mist, bekommt dir nicht gut...
> 
> - kostet viel Energie
> - Grundwasserspiegel sinken jetzt schon(bzw. schon seit langem...)
> ...



Dem Erfinder der Klimaanlage wurde wahrscheinlich genau das gleiche vorgeworfen.

Ich frage mich in welcher relation das ganze steht:
Klimagerät = Nicht so teuer, dafür der Energieverbrauch schon.
Ventilatoren + Kabel + Lüfter + Lüftersteuerung + Kabelverlängerung+ Halterahmen für die Lüfter. Ey 6 140mm NB , kosten 120€. Ein guter Bodenventilator aber auch...?
Und dann im endeffekt liegt der insgesamte Stromverbrauch auch bei ca. ~ 100W. Und das bei täglichen Lüften von 1 Stunde...
Ist so ähnlich wie im Winter die Wände 4Stunden mit ner 65W-Heizdecke zu wärmen anstatt ein guten Heizlüfter mit 2000W für ne Stunde laufen zu lasse
Vielleicht langt es ja auch so ein Klimateil für 10min einzuschalten?

Und ja, ich weiß es gibt auch Geräte die können beides.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juni 2019)

Rattan schrieb:


> Rauche weniger von dem Mist, bekommt dir nicht gut...



 Ich rauche gar nichts! 
Muß man sich jetzt schon dafür entschuldigen oder rechtfertigen, wenn man etwas Fantasie hat und einfach mal ein paar wilde Ideen formuliert?



Rattan schrieb:


> - kostet viel Energie


Und ein Klimagerät kostet weniger Energie? 



Rattan schrieb:


> - Grundwasserspiegel sinken jetzt schon(bzw. schon seit langem...)



Wieso sollte durch meinen Vorschlag der Grundwasserspiegel nennenswert sinken?
Es wird selbst bei der Trinkwasserverwendung nie Wasser verbraucht, sondern lediglich sauberes Wasser mehr oder minder stark verschmutzt und es fallen lediglich wieder Energiekosten an, es wieder auf Trinkwasserqualität zu bringen, es über die Entfernungen zu bewegen und dafür zu sorgen, daß alle Leitungen dicht und ausreichend hygienisch bleiben , genau das ist es was wir an die Wasserwerke zahlen!
Wasser verschwindet nicht einfach so von unserem Planeten bzw. aus unserer Atmosphäre ! 



Rattan schrieb:


> - Aufwand pro Haus viel zu hoch



Ist halt eine Frage des Erstaufwandes, wenn erstmal alles läuft müßte man nicht mehr viel machen, allenfalls dafür sorgen, daß die Pumpen weiter laufen und ggfs. mal repariert werden, wenn sie kaputt gehen, was aber nur selten der Fall sein sollte bei Verwendung von sauberem Brunnenwasser und natürlich drauf achten, daß das Dach dicht ist und bleibt und nicht unbemerkt Wasser durch die Ziegel eindringt, denn sonst könnte es sehr teure Folgeschäden verursachen.



Rattan schrieb:


> - Nutzen sehr fraglich



Darum hab ich es hier ja auch erwähnt, um es mal in Gedanken durch zu spielen... 



Rattan schrieb:


> ...so etwas als gute Idee zu verkaufen, dazu gehört schon Mut.



Wo bitte zum Geier hab ich versucht das als eine GUTE Idee zu verkaufen??? 
Es war nur ein Gedankenspiel und ich hab sogar selbst kürzlich geschrieben, da diese Idee nicht wirklich praxistauglich sein wird!


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2019)

Und da das so toll funktioniert, machen das alle Haushalte in Deutschland.
Mal sehen wie lange das Wasser im Sommer reicht.


----------



## bastian123f (24. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Und ein Klimagerät kostet weniger Energie?



Ja. Genau so ist es. Denn ein Klimagerät lasse ich nicht den ganzen Tag laufen, sondern bei mir sind es nur 3 mal am Tag so jeweils 30-45 Minuten. Da braucht es 2kw. Eine ordenliche Wasserpumpe, die dauerhaft Grundwasser aus der Tiefe aufs Dach pumpt und gut verstreut brauch wesentlich mehr als 2kw. Denn meine 2kw Pumpe würde das nicht im Ansatz schaffen




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte durch meinen Vorschlag der Grundwasserspiegel nennenswert sinken?
> Es wird selbst bei der Trinkwasserverwendung nie Wasser verbraucht, sondern lediglich sauberes Wasser mehr oder minder stark verschmutzt und es fallen lediglich wieder Energiekosten an, es wieder auf Trinkwasserqualität zu bringen, es über die Entfernungen zu bewegen und dafür zu sorgen, daß alle Leitungen dicht und ausreichend hygienisch bleiben , genau das ist es was wir an die Wasserwerke zahlen!
> Wasser verschwindet nicht einfach so von unserem Planeten bzw. aus unserer Atmosphäre !



Da du Grundwasser entnimmst und es der Kanalisation zuführst. Eine Kläranlage ist nicht für so viel Wasser ausgelegt. Um so mehr Wasser man in eine Kläranlage pumpt, umso mehr muss man zahlen. Vor allem, da die meisten Hausanschlüsse Mischwasseranschlüsse sind.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist halt eine Frage des Erstaufwandes, wenn erstmal alles läuft müßte man nicht mehr viel machen, allenfalls dafür sorgen, daß die Pumpen weiter laufen und ggfs. mal repariert werden, wenn sie kaputt gehen, was aber nur selten der Fall sein sollte bei Verwendung von sauberem Brunnenwasser und natürlich drauf achten, daß das Dach dicht ist und bleibt und nicht unbemerkt Wasser durch die Ziegel eindringt, denn sonst könnte es sehr teure Folgeschäden verursachen.



Du lebst in einer Traumwelt. Man müsste sehr viel machen. Solche Pumpen müsste man dann auch oft warten. Und du müsstest erstmal mehr arbeiten, um die Stromrechnung zu bezahlen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wo bitte zum Geier hab ich versucht das als eine GUTE Idee zu verkaufen???
> Es war nur ein Gedankenspiel und ich hab sogar selbst kürzlich geschrieben, da diese Idee nicht wirklich praxistauglich sein wird!



Das hast du nicht. Allerdings sollte man manche Ideen für sich behalten und erstmal gut durchdenken, bevor man überhaupt etwas sagt. 
Wenn es darum geht sinnlos Energie zu vernichten und Wasser zu verschmutzen, so bist du auf dem richtigen Weg!


----------



## Fossi777 (24. Juni 2019)

Mir ist jetzt schon zu heiss, diese Woche bis zu 40 Grad im Schatten.
In meiner Dachwohnung dann  gerne noch 5 Grad wärmer, ich freu mich schon ...


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Juni 2019)

Kanns auch kaum erwarten... not.
Sommer ist einfach zum kotzen.


----------



## MFZ (24. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum hab ich es hier ja auch erwähnt, um es mal in Gedanken durch zu spielen...



Schaun wir mal mit einer Förderpumpe: 370 W, 72 m Förderhöhe max, 1500 l/h max

Annahmen:
10 m unter Grund Grundwasserspiegel
2 -3 Etagenhaus -> 10 m Förderhöhe
In Summe: 20 m
Pumpe bei weniger als 1/3 Förderhöhe max. noch 2/3 Durchsatz also 1000 l/h
Grundwassertemperatur: 15 °C, Erwärmung auf 30 *°C (Umgebungstemperatur) bei Dachlauf: 10 K aus dem Dach, 5 K durch Sonneneinstrahlung

Rechnung:
Bei einer spezifischen Wärmekapazität von Wasser von 1,163 10^-3 kWh / (kg K)
entnimmt das herunterlaufende Wasser dem Dach in einer Stunde: 1,163 10^-3 kWh /(kg K) * 1000 l * 1 kg/l * 10 K = 11,63 kWh
Mit einer Energieaufnahme von 370 Wh wird also eine Kühlarbeit von 11630 Wh verrichtet.


----------



## Fossi777 (24. Juni 2019)

Wird langsam Zeit für Geoengeneering 

z.b. ein Sonnenschirm für die Erde, das ist sicher effektiver und auf Dauer günstiger als jeden Tag Tonnen von Chemtrails zu versprühen 

YouTube


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut, dann ausführlicher, so wie ich mir das vorstelle, nachgedacht hab ich schon drüber, ob ich alles berücksichtigt habe, wird sich zeigen:
> 
> Das Wasser kommt aus einem Brunnen tief aus der Erde, wo es kühl ist und kühl bleibt, wird mit elektrischen Pumpen gefördert, fließt stetig übers Dach, läuft seitlich in die Regenrinnen und wieder ins Erdreich.
> 
> Desto mehr sich das Erdreich erwärmt, desto wärmer wird auch das Kühlwasser, aber einige Meter unter der Erde wird es sich nicht nennenswert stark erwärmen, deswegen hat man im Keller ja jetzt auch noch ca. 22-23°C, auch wenns draußen schon wochenlang um die 30°C hat.



Wenn du den Wasserverbrauch in einigermaßen akzeptablen Rahmen hälst, wird der Großteil der Kühlwirkung aus der Verdunstung kommen. Da macht es dann keinen Unterschied, ob du 15 °C (typischer, tieferer Brunnen), 20 °C oder 25 °C nimmst. Du kühlst die Oberfläche der Ziegel näherungsweise auf den Taupunkt herab.




bastian123f schrieb:


> Ja. Genau so ist es. Denn ein Klimagerät lasse ich nicht den ganzen Tag laufen, sondern bei mir sind es nur 3 mal am Tag so jeweils 30-45 Minuten. Da braucht es 2kw. Eine ordenliche Wasserpumpe, die dauerhaft Grundwasser aus der Tiefe aufs Dach pumpt und gut verstreut brauch wesentlich mehr als 2kw. Denn meine 2kw Pumpe würde das nicht im Ansatz schaffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich sollte ein Großteil der deutschen Kanalisation im Trennsystem ausgeführt sein, dass heißt das Wasser vom Dach fließt nicht in die Kläranlage. Je nach Haus- und Grundstücksgröße kann man den Regen auch direkt versickern lassen oder sollte ihn zumindest teilweise für die Bewässerung des Kartens nutzen – oder einfach für die Dachbewässerung wiederverwenden. Eine >2 kW-Pumpe finde ich im ersten Google-Treffer nicht, aber ein 1-kW-Modell, das 4 m³ pro Stunde auf 20 m Höhe befördern kann. Das wäre schon ziemlich viel, wenn man die mit einem kleinen Klimagerät versorgbare Fläche respektive die Zimmermaße im Startpost bedenkt. Bei knapp 7 m Giebelbreite (also zwei Zimmer) ergibt sich ein Liter Wasser pro 10 cm Dachbreite und Minute. Für einen geschlossenen Wasserfilm auf der gesamten Dachschräge würden 10-50 Prozent dieser Menge ausreichen und bei einem kleinen Haus und hohem Wasserspiegel reichen auch 10 m Förderhöhe.

Eine 100- bis 500-W-Pumpe würde reichen und weniger Strom verbrauchen als selbst ein kleines 2-3 kW-Splittgerät, dass nur 2 von 10 h in Betrieb ist. Nicht umsonst rüsten auch große Rechenzentren nach Möglichkeit auf "nasse" Kühlsystem um – solange genug Wasser zur Verfügung steht, ist Verdunstungskälte die günstigste Lösung von allen. Allerdings reden wir hier von einigen m³ pro Tag, die man in einem heißen, trockenen Sommer erst einmal zur Verfügung haben muss.


----------



## bastian123f (24. Juni 2019)

Du müsstest hier aber noch bedenken, dass es nicht getan ist, das Wasser nur aufs Dach zu Pumpen. Am Giebel entlang müssten dann ein Rohr mit lauter Düsen verlegt werden, was dazu führt, dass eine leistungsfähigere Pumpe benötigt wird, um das Dach dann gleichmäßig mit Wasser zu versorgen. Sonst wird ja alles am Anfang schon abgegeben und am Ende des Rohres kommt nichts an.Zudem wird dann auch eine bestimmte dauerhafte Menge benötigt, um das Dach voll einzuhüllen, während das "Abwasser" abläuft. Zumindest im Oberen Teil, denn der untere Teil wird ja durch das Wasser des oberen Teils mit abgedeckt. Allerdings dürfte die Kühlleistung im unteren Teil deutlichst nachlassen, wenn nur noch warmes Wasser vom oberen Teil kommt.

Das mit der Kanalisation sieht zumindest in Bayern anders aus:
Kanalisation - LfU Bayern

Der Artikel müsste von 2012 stammen. Hier ist von rund 2/3 die Rede. Allerdings hat sich seitdem wenig geändert. 
Wer hier sein Regenwasser mit in den Kanal pumpt, der steigert die Kosten für alle! Denn auch normales Wasser im Kanal muss beim Mischsystem mit durch die Anlage. 

Zu den Split Geräten: Die Kühlleistung/Heizleistung ist auch nicht die elektrische Energieaufnahme.
Die elektrische Energieaufnahme liegt deutlich darunter. Da bewegen wir uns in einem Bereich von ca 500 (je nach Größe auch noch drunter) bis ca 1000 Watt. Auf Geizhals sind Midea Geräte mit am günstigsten. Zum Beispiel das Mission WF27 für zurzeit 440 Euro. Hier werden laut des folgenden Links  811Watt elektr. Leistung bei 2,64kw Kühlleistung angegeben (die Herstellerseite mag jetzt gerade nicht auf meinem PC). Die Luftmenge sollte ausreichend sein. Wenn man tiefer in die Tasche greift bekommt man noch effizientere Geräte.

https://kaeltetechnikshop.com/media/midea-katalog-2017-2018.pdf

Die Verbraucherzentrale hat auch mal einen vergleich gebracht zwischen Mono und Split:

https://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/sites/default/files/migration_files/media217127A.pdf

Hier wird sogar nur von 555 Watt Watt für einen 25m² großen Raum angegeben.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2019)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Ja. Genau so ist es. Denn ein Klimagerät lasse ich nicht den ganzen Tag laufen, sondern bei mir sind es nur 3 mal am Tag so jeweils 30-45 Minuten. Da braucht es 2kw. Eine ordenliche Wasserpumpe, die dauerhaft Grundwasser aus der Tiefe aufs Dach pumpt und gut verstreut brauch wesentlich mehr als 2kw. Denn meine 2kw Pumpe würde das nicht im Ansatz schaffen



Völlig übertrieben! 
Hast du nie als Kind mal mit dem Gartenschlauch in die Höhe gespritzt?
Das geht auch ohne jegliche Pumpen geschätzt 5-10 Meter, je nach Wasserdruck in der Gegend und je nach Schlauchdüse.
Für einen Brunnen wäre sicherlich eine 300 Watt Pumpe schon mehr als ausreichend, elektrisch betrieben, gespeist durch Solarenergie oder Windkraft, also keine Energieverschwendung! 



bastian123f schrieb:


> Da du Grundwasser entnimmst und es der Kanalisation zuführst. Eine Kläranlage ist nicht für so viel Wasser ausgelegt. Um so mehr Wasser man in eine Kläranlage pumpt, umso mehr muss man zahlen. Vor allem, da die meisten Hausanschlüsse Mischwasseranschlüsse sind.



Wo hab ich denn überhaupt vorgeschlagen Grundwasser bzw. Trinkwasser zu nutzen?
Ich schrieb was von Brunnenwasser! 



bastian123f schrieb:


> Du lebst in einer Traumwelt. Man müsste sehr viel machen. Solche Pumpen müsste man dann auch oft warten. Und du müsstest erstmal mehr arbeiten, um die Stromrechnung zu bezahlen.



Ich schlug eine eigene Energieerzeugung mittels Solarenergie vor, oder Windenergie.
Einfach mal genau lesen was ich schreibe und weniger meckern. 



bastian123f schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht. Allerdings sollte man manche Ideen für sich behalten und erstmal gut durchdenken, bevor man überhaupt etwas sagt.
> Wenn es darum geht sinnlos Energie zu vernichten und Wasser zu verschmutzen, so bist du auf dem richtigen Weg!



Diesen Ratschlag solltest du dir selbst ganz oben auf deine Agenda setzen!


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2019)

Und das Wasser im Brunnen kommt woher?


----------



## bastian123f (24. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Völlig übertrieben!
> Hast du nie als Kind mal mit dem Gartenschlauch in die Höhe gespritzt?
> Das geht auch ohne jegliche Pumpen geschätzt 5-10 Meter, je nach Wasserdruck in der Gegend und je nach Schlauchdüse.
> Für einen Brunnen wäre sicherlich eine 300 Watt Pumpe schon mehr als ausreichend, elektrisch betrieben, gespeist durch Solarenergie oder Windkraft, also keine Energieverschwendung!



Genau das ist es. Energieverschwendung ist, wenn man mit der erzeugten Energie (auch erneuerbare Energien) ein Ziel anstrebt, dies aber durch eine andere Art effizienter hin bekommen könnte.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wo hab ich denn überhaupt vorgeschlagen Grundwasser bzw. Trinkwasser zu nutzen?
> Ich schrieb was von Brunnenwasser!



Ok, Sry. Mein Fehler. Brunnenwasser ist kein Grundwasser und es kommt einfach aus dem "Nichts". 
Ich habe leider keinen Brunnen. Bei mir gibt es im Nichts nämlich kein "Nichts".




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich schlug eine eigene Energieerzeugung mittels Solarenergie vor, oder Windenergie.
> Einfach mal genau lesen was ich schreibe und weniger meckern.



Heutzutage bekommt man ja an jeder Ecke die Panele um sonst. Voll Geil. Die stapeln sich schon Palettenweise bei mir im Garten.


----------



## Duke711 (24. Juni 2019)

Zum Thema Verdunstung:

YouTube


----------



## HardlineAMD (25. Juni 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Es gibt solche und solche
> Unterm Dach sieht das da meist nicht anders aus.


Ich rede vom klassischem DDR-Betonbunker.
2000 beim Bund ebenso. -27°C und im BB wars angenehm warm. Keine Modernisierung!


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juni 2019)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Genau das ist es. Energieverschwendung ist, wenn man mit der erzeugten Energie (auch erneuerbare Energien) ein Ziel anstrebt, dies aber durch eine andere Art effizienter hin bekommen könnte.



Du schriebst aber erst was von mindestens 2 KW, die deiner Ansicht nach nötig sein für die Dachbewässerung, ich schrieb etwas von 300 Watt, also mal gut 1,7 KW Unterschied!

Man könnte auch einfach Leitungswasser nehmen und einen geschlossenen Kreislauf bauen, mit Kondensator im kühlen Erdreich, dann bräuchte man nur einmal Wasser zu bezahlen, und ab dann nur noch die Energie für die Pumpe(n), die man versuchen könnte mit Solarenergie und/oder Windenergie zu decken.
Sollte das nicht reichen, könnte man ja aus dem normalen Stromnetz die restliche Energie beziehen, insgesamt wäre das bei einer 300 Watt Pumpe ein riesiger Unterschied gemessen an einem ca. 2,5 KW Klimagerät.



bastian123f schrieb:


> Ok, Sry. Mein Fehler. Brunnenwasser ist kein Grundwasser und es kommt einfach aus dem "Nichts".
> Ich habe leider keinen Brunnen. Bei mir gibt es im Nichts nämlich kein "Nichts".



Ich hab auch keinen Brunnen, aber soweit ich weiß zahlt man da nichts fürs Wasser, falls ich falsch liege, bitte mich berichtigen!
Es ist sicher auch Grundwasser, aber was ist daran schlimm, wenn man es entnimmt, aufs Dach sprüht und wieder ablaufen läßt, damit dann den Garten bewässert und es anschließen wieder ins Grundwasser zurück sickert?



bastian123f schrieb:


> Heutzutage bekommt man ja an jeder Ecke die Panele um sonst. Voll Geil. Die stapeln sich schon Palettenweise bei mir im Garten.



Klar sind die nicht billig, aber soweit ich weiß ist das eine Investition für die Zukunft ohne das da Verschleiß auftritt oder großartige Folgekosten, eventuell wird es sogar noch staatlich bezuschußt?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2019)

Soll das hier eigentlich so weiter gehen?
Es sind mittlerweile 20 Seiten, wobei die Hälfte davon bestimmt komplett unnötig ist.
Wenn interessieren irgendwelche Gedankenspiele zu einem bewässertem Dach?
Das hilft dem TE in keinster Weise weiter.


----------



## Venom89 (25. Juni 2019)

Können wir die Diskussion jetzt bitte einfach beenden?
Die "idee" ist weder so einfach finanziell kalkulierbar, noch besonders sinnvoll.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juni 2019)

Draußen ist es gerade 5° kühler als in meinem Arbeitszimmer, aber obwohl ich [seit 1,5h] bei geöffnetem Fenster einen ~35cm Standlüfter mit maximaler Drehzahl kühle Luft einblasen lasse, und auch die Tür zum Flur/Treppenhaus offen ist, sowie die Fenster dort, das Thermometer will nicht unter 22° (bzw. das an der Wand beim Schreibtisch nicht unter 23°)  klettern.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2019)

Bei 22°C würde ich mich noch freuen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seahawk (25. Juni 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn du den Wasserverbrauch in einigermaßen akzeptablen Rahmen hälst, wird der Großteil der Kühlwirkung aus der Verdunstung kommen. Da macht es dann keinen Unterschied, ob du 15 °C (typischer, tieferer Brunnen), 20 °C oder 25 °C nimmst. Du kühlst die Oberfläche der Ziegel näherungsweise auf den Taupunkt herab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich schon Brunnen und Schluckbrunnen habe, dann kann ich auch gleich ne Wärmepumpe installieren lassen um im Winter zu heizen und im Sommer zumindest passiv (bei Bedarf auch aktiv) zu kühlen.


----------



## Duke711 (25. Juni 2019)

Man kann auch mit einer Verdunstungskühlung heizen, wozu habe ich ein 

Video als kleine Einführung verlinkt. Leute sind mal wieder beratungsresistent und wollen nichts dazu lernen, immer das gleiche.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juni 2019)

Referenz -> Nur mit Ventilator trotz geschlossener Fenster steigt  
die Temperatur in meiner Dachwohnung  linear mit der Aussentemperatur.

Also gestern 18.00Uhr Innen 29,0 aussen 29,0 Grad.... 

So mal sehen was 2x 1,5L Flasche  (tiefgefroren) und ein Standventilator bringen. 

10.00 Uhr Innen 24,7 Grad-  Aussen 24,7 Grad  

12.00 Uhr Innen 24,4 Grad -  Aussen 28,1 Grad

13.00 Uhr Innen 24,9 Grad - Aussen 29,6 Grad

14.00 Uhr Innen 25,4 Grad - Aussen 30,1 Grad 

-> Flaschenwechsel nochmal 2x 1,5 L Flasche (tiefgefroren)

15.00 Uhr Innen  25,8 Grad - Aussen 30,8 Grad

16,00 Uhr Innen 26,2 Grad - Aussen 30,8 Grad

17.00 Uhr Innen 26, 8 Grad - Aussen 30,9 Grad

18.00 Uhr Innen 27,2 Grad -  Aussen 30,2 Grad 

Fazit : Es reicht natürlich nicht, um die Temperatur im Zimmer zu senken, 
aber man kann sehr lange die Temperatur stabil halten und 3-5 Grad kühler
 als draussen ist ein sehr gutes Ergebnis für den geringen Aufwand ...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Juni 2019)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Du müsstest hier aber noch bedenken, dass es nicht getan ist, das Wasser nur aufs Dach zu Pumpen. Am Giebel entlang müssten dann ein Rohr mit lauter Düsen verlegt werden, was dazu führt, dass eine leistungsfähigere Pumpe benötigt wird, um das Dach dann gleichmäßig mit Wasser zu versorgen. Sonst wird ja alles am Anfang schon abgegeben und am Ende des Rohres kommt nichts an.Zudem wird dann auch eine bestimmte dauerhafte Menge benötigt, um das Dach voll einzuhüllen, während das "Abwasser" abläuft. Zumindest im Oberen Teil, denn der untere Teil wird ja durch das Wasser des oberen Teils mit abgedeckt. Allerdings dürfte die Kühlleistung im unteren Teil deutlichst nachlassen, wenn nur noch warmes Wasser vom oberen Teil kommt.
> 
> Das mit der Kanalisation sieht zumindest in Bayern anders aus:
> Kanalisation - LfU Bayern
> ...



Die Wasserverteilung regelt man bei offenen Leitungssystemen nicht über Druck und Düsen, sondern über die größe der Ausströmöffnungen. Um eine Fläche feucht zu halten braucht es keine großflächigen Wasserspiele, ein System wie von Tim vorgeschlagen sollte man nach ähnlichen Prinzipien wie eine Einzelbewässerung aufbauen. In einem Baugebiet mit Mischkanalisation aber tatsächlich nur in Kombination mit einer Regentonne als alleinige Wasserquelle, sodass kein Überlauf in die Kläranlagen geht.

Die Zahlen der Verbraucherzentrale sind entweder optimistisch oder nicht für ein unisoliertes Dachgeschoss gedacht. Ich kann nicht einschätzen, ob der genannte Bereich von 60 bis 100 W Kälteleistung pro Quadratmeter realistisch, aber direkt unter dem Dach und bei entsprechender Sonneneinstrahlung durch ungeschützte Fenster reichen 60 Prozent Mehrleistung gegenüber eine gut isolierten Neubauzimmer bei weitem nicht aus. Einen Wirkungsfaktor von 4,5 (2,5 kW Kälteleistung mit 555 W Stromverbrauch) halte ich auch für optimistich – die von dir verlinkten Geräte werden mit 3,5 beworben und bekanntermaßen erzielt man im realen Einsatz keine Optimalbedingungen.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Völlig übertrieben!
> Hast du nie als Kind mal mit dem Gartenschlauch in die Höhe gespritzt?
> Das geht auch ohne jegliche Pumpen geschätzt 5-10 Meter, je nach Wasserdruck in der Gegend und je nach Schlauchdüse.
> Für einen Brunnen wäre sicherlich eine 300 Watt Pumpe schon mehr als ausreichend, elektrisch betrieben, gespeist durch Solarenergie oder Windkraft, also keine Energieverschwendung!



Der Wasserdruck mag zwar genauso aus der Wand kommen, wie Strom, aber irgendwo steckt auch hinter dem eine Pumpe. Und keine Schwache. 
300 W könnten knapp reichen, wenn es ein niedriges Haus und ein hoher Grundwasserspiegel ist. Den wird man in trockenen, heißen Gegenden aber eher selten haben. Bei zwei Etagen plus Dach und eine Fördertiefe von 20 m wäre man schon in der 0,5-1-kW-Klasse.




seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon Brunnen und Schluckbrunnen habe, dann kann ich auch gleich ne Wärmepumpe installieren lassen um im Winter zu heizen und im Sommer zumindest passiv (bei Bedarf auch aktiv) zu kühlen.



Wir sind hier in der Bastelecke von PCGHX. "installieren lassen" ist keine Option!
Davon abgesehen sind die besprochenen Split-Klimageräte technisch nichts anderes als eine Luft-Wärmepumpe.


----------



## moonlive (25. Juni 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Soll das hier eigentlich so weiter gehen?..
> 
> ...Das hilft dem TE in keinster Weise weiter.



Geil, hier drin sind 29°C. Bin ich froh wegen dem Deckenventilator. ohne ihn wären es sicher noch mehr.
Ich finds eigentlich toll, das problem. Der Deckenventilator wiegt ungefär ~5kg ist aus Stahl und hängt 6m über meinem Kopf wenn ich im Bett liege und schlafe...
Eigentlich ist das kein Problem wenn der festgemacht ist...
Nur warum schlaf ich die letzten 5Tage so be****** ?
Ist kein Thema in sachen "mysthik" oder so aber hmm...
Die letzten 2 Jahre hab ich's auch ohne ausgehalten. Ich fühle mich wie im tiefsten Mittelalter... Man man warum kann ich net einfach zocken mit euch? irgendwer am start Grimdawn? oder hääää?
Warum steht jetzt mein Bett wieder da wo ich eigentlich den Rechner hinbauen wollte?

Die Sache ist echt mieß ganz ganz ganz mieß. War gerade eben draußen im Pullover spazieren und da fragt mich einer: Ob alles Gut bei mir ist? Ich: Ja, alles gut.
Aber NEINE!!!!! muss ich jetzt echt erst meinen ganzen Besitzt wegschmeißen, damit ich dann platz habe fürn zockerplatz. Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ich hab mir auch überlegt: macht es Sinn zum lüften 6x140mm Lüfter in einer Reihe oben zum Fenster raus (Abstand ~0,5m) und direkt unter der Fensterbank 4x120mm Fan's rein.  Seitlich an der Wand entlang nochmal 2x 140mm + einen 180mm Airpenedrator von Silvertone. Der passt perfekt in so ein Eck über mein Kleiderschrank...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kleiderschrank??? 70cmx38cmx 80cm Hoch. Das hier ist ne BESENKAMMER!!
Da schmeiss ich doch lieber das Ding weg und lager meine Klammotten in nem Schuhkarton! Dann könnt ich wenigstens ne 120er Gaming Tisch aufbauen und bräuchte mir keinen 72cm Holzspieltisch zusammensägen und einpassen damit noch ein Monitor reinquetscht.

... Und ja die liebe Zeit, sind immernoch 29°C, ich finds langsam angenehm wenns so den ganzen Tag gehen könnte.
Ok ich sitzt auf ner Holztruhe, der Beitrag hilft wahrscheinlich auch nicht weiter, aber 





> Es sind mittlerweile 20 Seiten, wobei die Hälfte davon bestimmt komplett unnötig ist.



Bald hab ich 100 Beiträge, darf dann auf den Marktplatz und meine "überflüßigen" Computerteile darf ich dann ALLE!!!!!! verkaufen oder was?
Ich verschenk sich doch am besten gleich und such mir ein anderes Hobby... Wie mir alle im RL raten.

Hey Leute ... hab kein Bock mehr, ich brauch ne Frost-Zauberin. SOFORT!!!
_Madonna - Frozen_ ~hmmmmm ~ wenn schon. Gänsehaut von Musik macht auch coooooooooool.
Ne Lüftersteuerung dürfte das mitmachen oder?


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juni 2019)

29°C finde ich drinnen jetzt nicht so furchtbar, im letzten Sommer hatte ich 30,5°C im Wohnzimmer, dank Bodenventilator war das trotzdem auszuhalten und ich hab den PC wie gewohnt weiter genutzt, daher verstehe ich nicht, wieso du bei 29°C schon so jammerst und den PC nicht mehr zum Spielen nutzt?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2019)

Nur weil dir 30°C nichts ausmachen, muss dass nicht für alle Anderen auch gelten.
Aber dass du manche Sachen nicht verstehst, ist ja nicht neu.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juni 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur weil dir 30°C nichts ausmachen, muss dass nicht für alle Anderen auch gelten.



Ich hab nicht gesagt, daß sie mir nichts aus machen, aber ich kann mir Abhilfe schaffen, mit dem Ventilator und ich hab dem TE Tips gegeben, wie auch er es sich angenehmer machen kann.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber dass du manche Sachen nicht verstehst, ist ja nicht neu.



Das "Kompliment" geben ich gerne zurück!


----------



## Krolgosh (26. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ... daher verstehe ich nicht, wieso du bei 29°C schon so jammerst und den PC nicht mehr zum Spielen nutzt?



Ich versteh zum Beispiel auch nicht wie man sich Monatelang und immer wieder Gedanken über das Gewicht des CPU Kühlers machen kann und ob der dann den Sockel beschädigt, oder ob das CASE "richtig" abgeschirmt ist.  Tja solls geben, ich werde der betroffenen Person nächstes mal wenn die Frage wieder aufkommt aber auch sagen sie soll nicht so rumjammern. 

Ich finde 29°C auch viel zu heiß, und ich würd da auch nicht im Traum dran denken mich an den PC zu setzen um die Bude noch mehr aufzuheizen.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juni 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich finde 29°C auch viel zu heiß, und ich würd da auch nicht im Traum dran denken mich an den PC zu setzen um die Bude noch mehr aufzuheizen.



Kühler ist es mir auch lieber, aber mit gut positioniertem und leistungsstarken Venti und leichter, atmungsaktiver Kleidung, dazu genügend kaltem Wasser merke ich die Temperatur nach einer gewissen Zeit gar nicht mehr doll.


----------



## dekay55 (26. Juni 2019)

ihr Diskutiert hier über etwas mehr als Sinnloses, hättet ihr euch einmal informiert wäre das mit dem Dach bewässern schon nach dem ersten Beitrag Geschichte. 

Brunnen Bohren darf man nicht einfach mal so, das muss Genehmigt werden, nen Brunnen verursacht starke kosten, nen Brunnen hält nicht Ewig. 
Und nen Brunnen schöpft sein Wasser natürlich aus dem Grundwasser, darum ist der ja abhängig vom Grundwasser Spiegel ( der mal mindestens 6 meter unter Grundstück sein muss )  und selbst dann darfst du das Wasser nicht einfach verschwenden. Wenn du das heute bei uns machen würdest, dann hättest du eine extrem empfindliche Strafe zu Zahlen, denn das zählt zur Wasserverschwendung. Im moment dürfen nichtmal Rasensprenger bei uns Laufen egal ob die vom Brunnen gespeißt werden. Letztes Jahr ist der Grundwasserspiegel schon so massiv gesunken durch die Feld Bewässerung der Bauern das bei uns  2 natürliche Seen komplett ausgetrocknet sind, und keine 2km Entfernt fließt der Rhein, ich konnte das letze Jahr das erste mal überhaupt über teile des Rheins laufen ohne überhaupt nasse Füße zu bekommen, normalerweise ist der dort 1.50m Hoch. 

Ich persönlich hab ne Split Anlage, und soll ich was sagen, ich würde lügen wenn ich sage die kostet mich mehr als 2€ im Jahr, so krass wie die Sonne grad auf die PV Anlage ballert erzeugt die Anlage 10 mal mehr Strom als meine Klimaanlage verbraucht, eigentlich Brauchs dafür grad mal 4 Panels aufm Dach. 

Allerdings jetzt noch ne Klimaanlage kaufen, der hats verpennt,  Anfang vom Jahr hat 1Kg R134a noch 9€ gekostet, jetzt liegt der Preis aktuell bei 43€ Erwartet werden um die 100€ noch dieses Jahr für die Restbestände, und noch viel Schlimmer es gibt kein R134a mehr, die Bestände für dieses Jahr sind komplett auf gebraucht !  Kältemittel unterliegt einer Restriktion, es darf nur eine bestimmte Menge produziert werden, und das wird immer weniger, vor 10 jahren war das schon ein Schock für die Lieferranten von Endkunden, jetzt ist das ein Riesen schock für die Ganze industrie, vorallem Rechenzentren haben ein massives Problem und haben viel zu spät reagiert. 
Der Grund warum die jetzt alle auf Andere Kühlsysteme umbauen wie hier im Thread erwähnt wurde ist NICHT der Umwelt Aspekt oder weil es besser kühlt und Effizienter ist, sondern schlicht und einfach weil die Betreiber zu gutgläubig waren, und einfach nicht gehandelt haben. Nur gibt man ungern die eignen Fehler zu, und es lässt sich viel besser vermarkten wenn man behauptet man würde umrüsten wegen Umweltaspekt ( in Wirklichkeit eben weil die Kein Kältemittel mehr bekommen ) Die haben vor allem jetzt so viel Panik, das sie fast jeden preis für das Kältemittel zahlen. Stahlgruber z.b einer der größten Lieferanten hat seit 2 Wochen nichts mehr, und bekommt dieses Jahr auch keine Lieferung mehr.  Also müssen die Rechenzentren jetzt umrüsten


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juni 2019)

Ich halte Klimaanlangen dennoch nicht für gesund, zum einen werden sie meist zu kühl betrieben (vorallem in Autos), zum anderen entziehen sie der Luft massiv die Feuchtigkeit, beides zusammen sorgt dafür, daß man sich prima schnell erkälten kann. Wenn man danach dann wieder raus in die Hitze muß, prallt man fast wie vor eine Wand...
Außerdem können sich auch Bakterien (z.B. Legionellen) in Klimageräten sammeln, was auch eine Gesundheitsgefahr aus macht.

Ich meine man könnte auch so bauen, daß man keine Klimageräte bräuchte, einfach dickere Wände und Dächer, alles helle Farben und viel Baumbestand drumm herum anpflanzen um natürlichen Schatten zu bekommen. Es gibt sicherlich Altbauwohnungen, die in den unteren Etagen jetzt noch um die 20°C haben, einfach weil damals noch massiv gemauert wurde und die Wände in den unteren Etagen teils 0,5 Meter dick waren, dazu noch der natürliche Schatten des Baumbestandes (sofern vorhanden) und man braucht kein Klimagerät mit hoch gefährlichen Kältemitteln und den anderen oben genannten Risiken mehr.
PV-Anlagen finde ich gut, aber man könnte ohne Klimagerät eben noch mehr dieser Energie sinnvoller nutzen oder ins Netz einspeisen und dafür Geld bekommen...

Was die Dachbewässerung angeht, das wäre sicherlich am sinnvollsten mit einem geschlossenen Wasserkreislauf, also ohne Brunnen und ständigem nachfördern von Frischwasser, einfach ein Kreislauf mit paar Tonnen Wasser, der übers Dach verteilt wird und danach unter der Erde in einem großen Kondensator wieder abkühlen kann.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Juni 2019)

So mein lieber Tim ... ich wohne in einem Altbau bin von Bäumen umringt und habe in einer Mittelwohnung (2. Stock) gerade 26 °C und deine 20°C habe ich noch nicht mal im Keller übrigens dort scheint keine Sonne rein ... manchmal denke ich du wohnst auf einem anderen Planeten!


----------



## dekay55 (26. Juni 2019)

ach komisch, ich hab meine Klimaanlage nicht aus Luxus gründen sondern aus Gesundheitlichen gründen, also meine Klima reinigt die Luft, ja sie hat sogar eine Luftbefeuchtungsfunktion die auch gleichzeitig als Luftreinigung wirkt, besonders für Hausstaub Allergiker ist das extrem nützlich, allerdings die Funktion ist eher im Winter praktisch wenn ich mit dem Teil heize. Im Sommer will man ja das die Luftfeuchtigkeit runtergeht, vorallem für den Körper ist das Gesünder weil die Luft nicht so gesättigt ist und die Verdunstung besser funktioniert was wiederum beim Schwitzen den Körper besser kühlt.  

Zu Kühl betreiben, geht nicht ich stell die gewünschte Temperatur ein, fertig, die Reglung der Klima macht den Rest ( Vorraussetzung is halt ne Aktuelle Inverter Anlage, weil die auch mit gedrosselter Leistung laufen und Energieklasse A abkönnen, was z.b bei meiner Klimaanlage bedeutet bei 1Kw Stromverbrauch hab ich eine Kühlleistung von 3.2Kw, wenn ich mit der Klimaanlage im Winter Heize, dann hat sie eine Heizleistung von knapp 3.5kw bei 1Kw Stromverbrauch.  4 SolarPanels a 250Watt bekommt man teilweise fürn paar Euro in den Hintern geschoben, das einzige was bisl mehr kostet ist der Umrichter zur Netzsynchronisation.  Apropos natürlich speißt die Anlage ins Netz ein, wie soll ich sonst die Klima dran hängen haben  

Und ja die meisten Kühlmittel sind eben gefährlich, aber ist ja nicht so als würde es keine Alternativen Kältemittel geben, z.b Propan ist zwar Brennbar kann aber als Kältemittel eingesetzt werden, Ammoniak wurde früher schon als Kältemittel genutzt, man muss nur die Anlagen umrüsten weil in dem Kältemittel auch das Schmiermittel Drinne ist. 

Hört sich für mich eher an wie die üblichen Stammtisch Parolen die hier von sich gegeben werden. Statt sich mal richtig zu informieren und Zeit zu Investieren. 

Bäume ums Haus Pflanzen da bleiben dir eigentlich nur Nadelbäume soweit ich mich entsinne sind das die einzige Bäume wo es Gattungungen gibt deren Wurzeln nach unten wachsen und nicht in die Breite, letzeres würde die Bauliche Substanz einfach zerstören. 


Und dein Vorschlag mit dem Geschlossenem System, sei beruhigt, das wird niemals Funktionieren, sonst wäre in meiner Klimaanlage Wasser statt kältemittel  Was denkst du was ne Klimaanlage ist, nichts anderes wie der Geschlossene Kreislauf den du beschrieben hast. 

Wobei einfach Wasser aufs Dach ist auch nen Geschlossener Kreislauf, aufm Dach verdunstet es, und in ner anderen Klimazone kommt es als Sturmflut wieder, kann mir schon vorstellen was abgeht wenn das auch nur 100 Häuser bei uns im Kaff machen würden.  
Schau dich mal um wie das damals war bei Atomkraftwerken die enorme Wassermassen in den Kühltürmen verdampft haben, meinst die Einwohner im umkreis haben davon nichts mitbekommen, Auch das hat in der Umwelt spuren hinter lassen. Genauso wie deine Idee der Umwelt massiven schaden verursachen würde. Mehr schaden als ich mit meiner Popeligen Klimaanlage machen würde.


achja hey, PV Aufm Dach mindert auch die Temperatur unterm Dach


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem können sich auch Bakterien (z.B. Legionellen) in Klimageräten sammeln, was auch eine Gesundheitsgefahr aus macht.



WIKIPEDIA

Der restliche Unfug bedarf keiner weiteren Erläuterung. 

@ Tim: Immer fleißig weiter raten, noch war kein Treffer dabei. 
Das hat übrigens auch alles schon nichts mehr mit "persönlicher Meinung" zu tun, sondern fehlendem  Schulwissen.

Peinlich Peinlich.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das "Kompliment" geben ich gerne zurück!



Beispiel?


----------



## Venom89 (27. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich hab dem TE Tips gegeben, *wie auch er es sich angenehmer machen kann.*



Ist das nicht am Thema vorbei? 

Der musste sein, sorry. 



> Das "Kompliment" geben ich gerne zurück!



Was versteht der Herr denn nicht?


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juni 2019)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> So mein lieber Tim ... ich wohne in einem Altbau bin von Bäumen umringt und habe in einer Mittelwohnung (2. Stock) gerade 26 °C und deine 20°C habe ich noch nicht mal im Keller übrigens dort scheint keine Sonne rein ... manchmal denke ich du wohnst auf einem anderen Planeten!



Ich würde solche Behauptungen nicht aufstellen, wenn ich da kein konkretes Beispiel für kennen würde.
Liegt Jahre zurück, ging wohl um eine Altbau-EG-Wohnung im Hinterhaus, daher wohl sehr schattig, da hatte es um die 20°C als ich in meinem West-Betonbunker damals an die 29°C hatte und das war nichtmal Südseite!

Du sprichst vom 2.OG und sicher auch nicht Hinterhaus?
Die Wände werden nach oben immer dünner, die Sonneneinstrahlung wird größer, weil weiter oben weniger Schatten durch die Bäume und umliegenden Gebäude kommt. 2.OG Altbau wird etwa so hoch sein wie 3.OG Neubau.
Wärme steigt übrigens nach oben, also kommt noch die Abwärme der unteren Wohnungen hinzu.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> WIKIPEDIA
> 
> Der restliche Unfug bedarf keiner weiteren Erläuterung.
> 
> ...



Da hab ich wohl in der Schule nicht aufgepaßt, als Klimatechnik auf dem Programm stand! 

Ernsthaft, dekay55 liefert gute Erklärungen und Beschreibungen, daraus kann ich was lernen, was du von dir gibst ist mal wieder nur dümmliches Rummpoltern, ohne wirklich Fakten zu liefern oder Aussagen von mir aufzugreifen und ggf. zu widerlegen.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juni 2019)

zum Thema Luftfeuchtigkeit bei Klimaanlagen. 

Seit kurz nach  8 Uhr läuft die Klimaanlage ( Läuft auf Automatik, d.h   die Klima geht erst an wenn die Temperatur draußen höher wird als die eingestellte Temperatur an der Klima ) die hält jetzt seit gut 5 Stunden die Temperatur auf 24°C und die Luftfeuchtigkeit beträgt immer noch angenehme 53%, Gemessen dort wo ich mich aufhalte im Raum. 
ich kann also nicht behaupten das die Klima die Luft austrocknet, wichtig ist allerdings die Klima regelmäßig zu reinigen, aber das versteht sich ja von Selbst das man Filter reinigen und Tauschen muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Winter is die Anlage eben auch Praktisch, sie heizt weitaus schneller als die Zentralheizung und verursacht weniger Kosten ( Unsere Zentralheizung wird mit Gas befeuert, und Gas is sau Teuer )


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Du sprichst vom 2.OG und sicher auch nicht Hinterhaus?



Nein, kein Hinterhaus ... steht einzeln zwischen Bäumen. Da bin ich mir sicher ... 




> Die Wände werden nach oben immer dünner


Oh ... dann haben die Maurer damals was falsch gemacht meine Außenwände sind 47 cm dick und das zieht sich durch die ganzem Etagen. Tja ... damals wurde halt nicht so gespart mit Ziegeln. 




> ..., die Sonneneinstrahlung wird größer, weil weiter oben weniger Schatten durch die Bäume und umliegenden Gebäude kommt.



Stimmt von 14 bis 18 Uhr etwa kann ich mich auf dem Balkon "sonnen". 




> Wärme steigt übrigens nach oben, also kommt noch die Abwärme der unteren Wohnungen hinzu.



Ich denke die unteren Wohnungen sind dann kühler nach deiner ersten "Vermutung" und nun doch wieder so ein schräger Erklärungsversuch ... 


PS: Deine Erfahrungen lassen sich wohl nicht in allem übertragen ... erstaunlich gel?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da hab ich wohl in der Schule nicht aufgepaßt, als Klimatechnik auf dem Programm stand!



Oder du warst einfach nicht lang genug in der Schule, weiß man ja nicht.

https://www.julius-echter-gymnasium...chaften/physik/08_Grundwissen_Waermelehre.pdf

Ist Stoff der 8. Klasse der dir deine Grenzen aufzeigt....


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juni 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> ich kann also nicht behaupten das die Klima die Luft austrocknet, wichtig ist allerdings die Klima regelmäßig zu reinigen, aber das versteht sich ja von Selbst das man Filter reinigen und Tauschen muss.



Aber zum einen werden vermutlich die meisten die Wartung und Filtertausch vernachlässigen, zum anderen haben wahrscheinlich ältere Geräte noch nicht diese Luftbefeuchtungsfunktion und die meisten Klimaanlagen werden eher älter sein, in älteren Autos z.B., in älteren Geschäften...
Als praktische Erfahrung, meine Eltern hatten zweimal eine Bronchitis oder ähnliches, vielleicht sogar leichte Lungenentzündung nach einer Schiffsreise, wo sich die Klimaanlage nicht ausschalten lies.



dekay55 schrieb:


> Und im Winter is die Anlage eben auch Praktisch, sie heizt weitaus schneller als die Zentralheizung und verursacht weniger Kosten ( Unsere Zentralheizung wird mit Gas befeuert, und Gas is sau Teuer )



Eigentlich ist heizen mit Strom etwas 3 mal so teuer wie mit Öl, hab ich mal gehört, kann sich zwischenzeitlich aber geändert haben. Das Gas teurer ist als Öl ist eigentlich eine Sauerrei, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! 
Da du aber eine PV-Anlage hast, gehe ich mal davon aus, daß du auf diese Weise auf die Kostenrechnung kommst und Strom günstiger ist?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Oder du warst einfach nicht lang genug in der Schule, weiß man ja nicht.
> 
> https://www.julius-echter-gymnasium...chaften/physik/08_Grundwissen_Waermelehre.pdf
> 
> Ist Stoff der 8. Klasse der dir deine Grenzen aufzeigt....



Ich hatte damals noch 13. Klassen!
Aber gut, daß du anscheinend jede Formel behalten hast, mich hat sowas damals auch gar nicht interessiert, ging zu einem Ohr rein, zum anderen wieder raus, also kein Wunder, daß ich bald 25 Jahre nach Abi nichtmehr jede Formel aus der Unterstufe im Kopf habe... 

Fakt ist nunmal aber, daß die meisten im Umlauf befindlichen Klimaanlagen auch heute noch wahrscheinlich ohne Luftbefeuchtung daher kommen, die Luft also sehr trocken machen, außerdem werden sie meist sicherlich zu kalt eingestellt und nicht jeder hat eine PV-Anlage um die Energiekosten damit im Zaume zu halten!


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Juni 2019)

hOLY shit,

wie viel Blödsinn hier geschrieben wird.

Alter, entweder du kaufst dir einen Ventilator oder eine mobile Klimaanlagen wenn keine festverbaute in Frage kommt.
Ich habe diese hier und bin sehr zufrieden: DeLonghi Pinguino PAC AN112 Silent ab €' '699,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Relativ leise, keine trockene Luft und kühlt meinen Raum auf 24 Grad herunter wenn draußen > 30 Grad !!

Hoffe du entscheidest dich bald .. der Sommer ist ja schon fast vorbei!


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2019)

vermutlich, wahrscheinlich, oder ähnliches, hab ich mal gehört, kann aber heute anders sein, wahrscheinlich, meist

Was für ein Feuerwerk.

Trotz 28°C um 0.00 Uhr letzte Nacht war es bei mir noch ohne Klimaanlage auszuhalten. Zum Glück ist es heute nicht ganz so krass.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juni 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> vermutlich, wahrscheinlich, oder ähnliches, hab ich mal gehört, kann aber heute anders sein, wahrscheinlich, meist
> 
> Was für ein Feuerwerk.



Kann ja schließlich nicht jeder so klug sein wie du und immer alles ganz genau wissen!


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2019)

Es geht aber auch nicht jeder mit irgendwelchen wirren Behauptungen an die Öffentlichkeit.
Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf meine Erklärung.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Juni 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht aber auch nicht jeder mit irgendwelchen wirren Behauptungen an die Öffentlichkeit.



Wirre Erklärungsversuche gibts fast überall und meine stachen da nicht besonders heraus. 
Vieles was heute Stand der Wissenschaft ist, stellt sich morgen als kompletter Unfug heraus, so ist das nunmal und sogar unter studierten Wissenschaftlern, zu denen ich nicht zähle!
Ich habe einfach viele Ideen, manche sind gut, andere sind es nicht, die mit der Dachbewässerung war vielleicht nicht die beste, aber auch nicht die schlechteste.
Wer die Postings von Torsten gelesen hat, wird gemerkt haben, daß mein Konzept nicht so abwägig ist und in ähnlicher Form durchaus angewand werden kann.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf meine Erklärung.



Du wartest auf deine Erklärung? 
Die wirst du dir wohl nur selbst geben können!


----------



## Venom89 (28. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wirre Erklärungsversuche gibts fast überall und meine stachen da nicht besonders heraus.



Minimal Tim  



> Du wartest auf deine Erklärung?
> Die wirst du dir wohl nur selbst geben können!



Haltlose Unterstellung also.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Juni 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Haltlose Unterstellung also.



Davon abgesehen, daß du nicht JoM79 heißt gehe ich mal davon aus, daß wir uns gerade mißverstehen.
Wenn er nach seiner Erklärung zu irgendetwas frage (ich weiß garnicht worum es da gerade ging), dann muß er sie sich schon selbst geben, ich könnte höchstens meine Erklärung zu etwas geben!


----------



## Venom89 (28. Juni 2019)

Dann Blätter mal zurück, oder sollen wir das wieder für dich machen?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2019)

Ach Timmi, dass du viele Sachen überliest wissen ja bereits.
Auch, dass du eine sehr eigene Sicht der Dinge hast.
Schreibst halt solange weiter, bist irgendwer, irgendwas, irgendwie in Richtung deiner Vermutung bestätigt.
Dann fühlst du dich im Recht, selbst wenn 20 Leute was anderes behaupten. 
BTW, hast mal wieder erfolgreich den Thread eines Anderen gekapert und schlachtest ihn schön für dich selbst aus.

Zur Erklärung:
Du sollst mir etwas erklären, warum etwas so ist. 
Somit wird deine Erklärung zu meiner Erklärung, weil ich sie als Erklärung für mich ansehe.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Juni 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> BTW, hast mal wieder erfolgreich den Thread eines Anderen gekapert und schlachtest ihn schön für dich selbst aus.



Der TE meldet sich nicht mehr, er hat hier eigentlich alles an Tips bekommen, die man ihm geben kann, meine Gedankenspiele beziehen sich exakt auf das Thema, insofern kann ich dir damit kein Stück folgen, daß ich den Thread kapern würde! 
Im Übrigen bist du es, der hier auf meiner Theorie weiter rum reiter und nach einer Erklärung fragt... 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Zur Erklärung:
> Du sollst mir etwas erklären, warum etwas so ist.
> Somit wird deine Erklärung zu meiner Erklärung, weil ich sie als Erklärung für mich ansehe.



Spritzfindig aber ok, trotzdem hab ich keinen Schimmer für was du eine Erklärung von mir willst, ich hab jetzt bis Seite 18 zurück geblättert und nichts gefunden, alle 23 Seiten werde ich nicht durchsuchen, dann stell halt die Frage nochmal kurz, wenns dir so wichtig ist und wenns ins Thema paßt!


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Beispiel?





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Spritzfindig aber ok, trotzdem hab ich keinen Schimmer für was du eine Erklärung von mir willst, ich hab jetzt bis Seite 18 zurück geblättert und nichts gefunden, alle 23 Seiten werde ich nicht durchsuchen, dann stell halt die Frage nochmal kurz, wenns dir so wichtig ist und wenns ins Thema paßt!



Ach Tim, kein Wunder dass du bei Google und Geizhals nie was findest.


----------



## colormix (30. Juni 2019)

27.5  noch erträglich,  ab 28 schalte ich die Klimaanlage an die läuft  z.z. nur auf Lüfter Position , die  Lüfter Position kühlt komischerweise auch etwas und etwas mehr als ein Ventilator .


----------



## Venom89 (30. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> 27.5  noch erträglich,  ab 28 schalte ich die Klimaanlage an die läuft  z.z. nur auf Lüfter Position



Das ist keine Klimaanlage die du da hast, sondern ein Wasserspender. 



> , die  Lüfter Position kühlt komischerweise auch etwas und etwas mehr als ein Ventilator .



Physik, scheint nicht die Stärke des Gerätes zu sein.


----------



## colormix (30. Juni 2019)

^^ Spamt in allen meinen Beiträgen rum ,
(M)ine Klima Anlage ca 850 bis 900 Watt an Strom zieht mit Luft Entflechtung für Rumgröße max 24 qm,
macht die Luft trockener was an schwülen Sommertagen  sehr  angenehm  ist  .


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Juni 2019)

Bei mir in der Wohnung sind es momentan 29,8GradC und draussen 34,3GradC.

Im Moment esse ich eine eisgekühlte Wassermelone (aus dem Kühlschrank) - herrlich erfrischend und empfinde die Temp in meiner Bude aktuell eigentlich recht angenehm.
Heute abend so gegen 19:45 gehe ich dann raus, 2 Sunden joggen - da ist es dann schön kühl


----------



## fipS09 (30. Juni 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Wohnung sind es momentan 29,8GradC und draussen 34,3GradC.


Mein Beileid, da bin ich mit 28°C in der Wohnung ja noch gut dran. Leider hatte ich im Frühling die tolle Idee den PC in den Wintergarten zu verfrachten, da stell ich lieber kein Thermometer auf. Der Vorteil ist das ich die sonnigen Tage diese Jahr besser nutze


----------



## colormix (30. Juni 2019)

Draußen sind es 35 ~33 ,  27.8 noch 0.2 Fehlen dann schalte ich an und es wird angenehm kühl im Zimmer und der Stromzähler rast bei ca, 850 Watt Strom Verbrauch dann , der  Mini Wasserkühler bringt kaum noch was an Kühlung ein bisschen.


----------



## Venom89 (30. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ^^ Spamt in allen meinen Beiträgen rum ,



Hast anscheinend mitlerweile eine kleine Gefolgschaft, die deine Informationsreichen Beiträge lesen möchte.

Oder einfach nicht so stehen lassen kann  



> (M)ine Klima Anlage ca 850 bis 900 Watt an Strom zieht mit Luft Entflechtung für Rumgröße max 24 qm,
> macht die Luft trockener was an schwülen Sommertagen  sehr  angenehm  ist  .



Hast du sie also jetzt gebaut? 



colormix schrieb:


> Habe schon mal überlegt eine Klimaanlage  selber zu bauen ,
> zwei Auto Kühler einen in der Wohnung einen draußen vor dem Fenster,
> verbunden mit einem Kühlschlauch und einer  Umwälz Wasserpumpe Regelbar  ,
> Kühlflüssigkeit würde ich das  nehmen was in diesen Kühl Packs ist ,
> ...


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Juni 2019)

Hier sieht es temperaturmäßig so aus:
Außen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Innen (wärmster Raum in der Wohnung):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2019)

Und, wo bleibt jetzt das Beispiel Tim?


----------



## colormix (30. Juni 2019)

jetzt ist erst mal vorbei mit den heißen Tagen hier war max 36 c draußen ,
Zimmer 27.5 c ohne Aktive Klimaanlage , das wollte ich erst mal vermeiden wegen den Strom Kosten .
Es gibt paar Tricks die man an  wenden kann damit es in Zimmer nicht so warm wird ohne dem hätte ich auch mehr gehabt, einer der Besten ist Tagsüber Fenster zu  und Nachts Durchzug  oder einen Ventilator ins Fernster stellen das den Raum dann entlüftet dann kommen gut Mücken ins Zimmer meine Freunde die Fledermäuse fangen diese aber vor meinem Fester weg  eine ist sogar etwas ins Zimmer geflogen -


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Juni 2019)

mimimi Stromkosten ! 

Genau solche fahren wahrscheinlich eine Benzinschleuder und rauchen 1 Packung am Tag ..


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es gibt paar Tricks die man an  wenden kann damit es in Zimmer nicht so warm wird ohne dem hätte ich auch mehr gehabt, einer der Besten ist Tagsüber Fenster zu  und Nachts Durchzug  oder einen Ventilator ins Fernster stellen das den Raum dann entlüftet dann kommen gut Mücken ins Zimmer meine Freunde die Fledermäuse fangen diese aber vor meinem Fester weg  eine ist sogar etwas ins Zimmer geflogen -



Also den Ventilator von drinnen raus pusten lassen?
Gegen Mücken und Fledermäuse helfen Fliegengitter!


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juni 2019)

Das ich das noch erleben darf, zwei Experten in ihrem Gebiet, finden sich hier auf PCGH.

Da lehn ich mich zurück und genieße.

Fliegengitter, hab ich notiert, sprich weiter.


----------



## colormix (30. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also den Ventilator von drinnen raus pusten lassen?
> Gegen Mücken und Fledermäuse helfen Fliegengitter!



nee ich mache das anders herum von Draußen die kühle Luft rein und die warme geht dann oberhalb der Balkontür wieder  raus , warme Luft steigt immer nach oben , 
wieso gegen  Fledermäuse  die tun keinem was und fangen hier die Mücken  ein und essen diese da nutze ich bestimmt keine Chemie wenn es so besser ist ,
die  Fledermäuse dürfen ins Zimmer fliegen habe ich nichts dagegen um Mücken zu fangen .

Wenn mal  eine oder 2 Mücken im Zimmer sind mache ich die Hochspannungs- Lampe  an die Killt die dann .


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Juni 2019)

Also wie ich gedacht habe, kühle Luft von draußen rein holen, so hätte ichs auch gemacht.
Allerdings gibts da ein Problem, wenn man den Lüfter aufs Fensterbrett stellt, oder innen vors Fenster, saugt dieser die Luft rundum an, also nicht weit von draußen, er mischt sie halt durch und pustet sie nach innen. Effektiver wäre es meiner Ansicht nach, den Lüfter ca. 1-2 Meter außen anzubringen, dann würde er mehr kalte Luft ansaugen, aber das ist baulich und technisch bedingt so kaum möglich und wäre bei Regen auch gefährlich. 
Interessant wäre eventuell einen dicken und langen Schlauch oder Lüftungsrohr um die Ventilator herum zu bauen und dieses weit nach außen zu führen, dann würde man kühle Luft geziehlt ansaugen können, aber auch das ist technisch schwierig umzusetzen.
Wenn ich den Lüfter z.B. auf den Balkon stelle, der überdacht ist, dann bekommt er da viel weniger frische und kühle Luft angesaugt, weil der Boden drunter den ganzen Tag über in der Sonne lag und sich aufgeheizt hat, ebenso die Decke drüber...

Zu den Fledermäusen, sicher fangen die Mücken, aber dafür können sie auch gefährliche Krankheiten übertragen, da sind mir die Mücken drinnen dann noch deutlich lieber.


----------



## colormix (30. Juni 2019)

Ventilator  am Fenster,

der Ventilator steht nicht im Zimmer sondern draußen etwas vor der Balkon  Tür etwas unterhalb , 
wenn der so paar Stunden läuft kühlt der Nachts das Zimmer gut  ab, das mache ich schon seit Jahren so und nicht anders,  das muss man die ganze Nacht so laufen lassen sonst bringt das nichts .
Achtung jetzt kommt  ein Foto .


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2019)

Und Mücken übertragen ja zum Glück keine gefährlichen Krankheiten.
Aber ich lass euch beide mal lieber allein.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Juni 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und Mücken übertragen ja zum Glück keine gefährlichen Krankheiten.



Hierzulande ist mir da zumindest nichts bekannt und Tollwut übertragen Mücken meines Wissens nach auch nicht.


----------



## colormix (30. Juni 2019)

Mücken Stiche mit Honig behandeln wenn man nichts anders hat, 
funktioniert das ?

App Klima Analgen die verbrauchen alle zu viel Strom sind Strom Fresser ,

ich hatte mal  überlegt selber eine sparsame Klima Anlage zu bauen :

Zwei große LKW Motor Kühler jeweils mit einem Großen Ventilator , 
einem im Zimmer einem Draußen ,
verbunden mit Scheuchen , eine Regelbare Wasserpumpe   als Kühl Flüssigkeit das was im FCKW freiem Kühlschrank ist ob diese Konstruktion funktioniert ?

Jedenfalls werde ich Experimentieren falls wir noch mehr heiße Tage bekommen sollten  vielleicht  -
Derzeitige  Klima Analgen sind  keine Lösung der Stromverbrauch von 1000 bis 3000 Watt ist einfach zu hoch .


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2019)

Mit Entbeinmesser 2cm ringsherum bis in 2cm Tiefe wegschneiden und dick Jodsalbe drauf.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Juli 2019)

Meine Erfahrung bei Mückenstichen ist, daß es am besten ist damit gar nichts zu machen und vorallem auch nicht zu kratzen. Wenn es doch sehr stark juckt hab ich manchmal Essig drauf gemacht.
Mit manchen Mückenstichen sollte man aber zum Arzt.


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

Ja aber Honig sagt man 

https://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/honig-ia.html#toc-honig-als-heilmittel

Auf jeden fall den Mücken Stich mit Alkohol def.,
 wenn man keinen hat ,  ich nehme für so was immer Sprits das geht auch sehr gut  damit Bakterien abgetötet werden das muss man sofort machen  nicht  erst später .


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Juli 2019)

Ich hab noch nie einen Mückenstich sofort desinfiziert und lebe immer noch! 
Schaden kann es vermutlich aber nicht, diesen zu desinfizieren, vorallen wenn man ihn schon aufgekratzt hat, außerdem sollte man auffällige Mückenstiche beobachten und ggfs. damit zum Arzt, wenn sie sich auch nach ca. einem Tag nicht bessern.


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

ich bin zwar kein Arzt  aber meiner Meinung sollte man das immer sofort desinfiziert  auch auf der Haut selber sind manchmal  Bakterien   bei den Mücken eh , mit zu nehmenden   Hitze Wellen kommen auch tropische Mücken irgendwann mal  zu uns ..    
ist ja kein großer Akt mal  schnell    etwas Spiritus   drauf,
Spiritus ist   Alkohol mit einen Zusatzstoff  Gift   das man es nicht 
trinken  kann  eignet  gut für so was und hat man eh meist in Haushalt .


- Ventilator am Fenster,
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...in-zimmer-ist-mir-zu-warm-25.html#post9915600


----------



## INU.ID (1. Juli 2019)

Ich hab den Thread mal verschoben. ^^


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juli 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hierzulande ist mir da zumindest nichts bekannt und Tollwut übertragen Mücken meines Wissens nach auch nicht.



Die Sandmücke überträgt zum Beispiel Leishmaniose...


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich bin zwar kein Arzt  aber meiner Meinung sollte man das immer sofort desinfiziert  auch auf der Haut selber sind manchmal  Bakterien   bei den Mücken eh , mit zu nehmenden   Hitze Wellen kommen auch tropische Mücken irgendwann mal  zu uns ..
> ist ja kein großer Akt mal  schnell    etwas Spiritus   drauf,
> Spiritus ist   Alkohol mit einen Zusatzstoff  Gift   das man es nicht
> trinken  kann  eignet  gut für so was und hat man eh meist in Haushalt .



Spiritus oder auch vergälltes Ethanol ist ideal als Reinigungsmittel für Chrom, Glas oder Kunststoff und dient außerdem als Fleckentferner in der industriellen Reinigung.


*Mythos 2: Wunden kann man mit Alkohol reinigen

Lieber nicht! Alkohol sollte man nicht direkt auf die Wunde auftragen, da das empfindliche Wundgewebe geschädigt werden kann. Zur Desinfektion sind außerdem Konzentrationen ab 70% erforderlich, die bei der Anwendung brennen, sodass Alkohol insbesondere zur Behandlung von Wunden bei Kindern ungeeignet ist. Deutlich besser zur Reinigung und Desinfektion von Verletzungen sind beispielsweise alkoholfreie Wundsprays, wie z. B. das Hansaplast Wundspray, geeignet. Sie brennen nicht, schonen das Gewebe und unterstützen die Wundheilung.

Quelle

Nur super Tipps. Bloß gut das SOWAS hier akzeptiert wird, sonst müsste man sich ja mit dem Thema befassen. 
Da präsentiert man doch lieber sein schlechtes Halbwissen und scheißt auf den Thread. 

OFFTOPIC FTW*


----------



## Krautmausch (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ist ja kein großer Akt mal  schnell    etwas Spiritus   drauf



Notfalls tut's auch Wodka. Ein Schluck für den Stich, ein Schluck für mich. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Deutlich besser zur Reinigung und Desinfektion von Verletzungen sind beispielsweise alkoholfreie Wundsprays, wie z. B. das Hansaplast Wundspray, geeignet. Sie brennen nicht, schonen das Gewebe und unterstützen die Wundheilung.



Wie sieht's mit dem alleskönnenden, auf Wasser laufenden Wundermittel Ballistol aus?


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Spiritus oder auch vergälltes Ethanol ist ideal als Reinigungsmittel für Chrom, Glas oder Kunststoff und dient außerdem als Fleckentferner in der industriellen Reinigung.
> 
> 
> *Mythos 2: Wunden kann man mit Alkohol reinigen
> ...


*

Ist mir egal was andere machen  ich habe mit Spiritus die Besten  Erfahrungen gemacht   bei Probleme danach würde ich es mit Zinkcrem danach versuchen Vitamin C  hoch dosiert  einnehmen paar Tage lang ,  Vitamin C kann man unbedenklich hoch dosieren das war der Körper nicht verarbeiten kann scheidet er aus ,  
 wenn das nicht zu einer Besserung führt sofort zum Arzt .

Als ich früher das alles noch nicht hatte Fester offen gegen  Mücken hatte  ich das gemacht,
sehr starke  Ventilatomren im  Bereich  des Bettes 
gegen den sehr Starken Luft Strom kamen die Mücken nicht  an die Mücke konnte nicht stecken der Luftwirbel war zu stark *g*, 
ich habe noch einen Großen Radiallüfter aus einem IBM Schalt Schrank davor einen Dimmer geschaltet so das der Stufenlos Regelbar ist .*


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2019)

Ach, es ist zu schön hier.
Ich frag mich ja, was für Themen hier noch angesprochen werden.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ist mir egal was andere machen  ich habe mit Spiritus die Besten  Erfahrungen gemacht  was  Desinfektionen an geht,  auch das Reinigen von Elektronik Kontakten  klappt damit Bestens ,
> wenn das Bindegewebe Geschädigt werden sollte , das ist  bei einer Entzündung eh schon  Geschädigt  und das Bindegewebe wächst nach wenn die Wunde heilt, ein Mückenstich ist  nicht gleich eine Wunde sondern  nur eine kleine Entzündung .



Es bleibt eine Offtopic- Falschaussage, in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Honig und seine Heilwirkungen


Die Quacksalberseite, ernsthaft?
Gesellschaft fuer Ernaehrungsheilkunde – Psiram
Das Online-Geschaeft mit dubiosen Gesundheitstipps - Ratgeber - Berliner Morgenpost


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

Überrascht?

Passt doch wie Arsch auf Eimer.


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es bleibt eine Offtopic- Falschaussage, in jeder Hinsicht.



Natürlich hast du das Fachwissen  meine Ex ist Heilpraktikern nicht alles was im Internet steht stimmt so, mit  Spiritus  machen ist besser man kann auch sehr gut Rasierwasser nehmen wenn die Bestandteile Alkohol sind, 
sicherer ist es auf jeden fall als wenn man gar nichts macht,
ich nehme immer  Spiritus  weil ich kein  Rasierwasser  habe  .

Und nun wirst  du  mir gleich auch einreden wollen ,
das  Rasierwasser das Gewebe Schädigt ja? > *Tr**l Alarm ,
in  Rasierwasser ist oft auch Alkohol drin in einer geringen Dosierung .


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Heilpraktikern


Das erklärt so einiges.

Alternativmedizin - In OEsterreich sind Heilpraktiker verboten, in Deutschland duerfen sie erstaunlich viel - Gesundheit - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du das Fachwissen  meine Ex ist Heilpraktikern nicht alles was im Internet steht stimmt so, mit  Spiritus  machen ist besser man kann auch sehr gut Rasierwasser nehmen wenn die Bestandteile Alkohol sind, da ich so was nicht habe
> nehme ich immer  Spiritus  für so was .



Von mir aus kannst du auch mit Rohrreiniger gurgeln wenn es dir hilft dich zu entspannen aber sobald du hier davon schreibst, werde ich es richtig stellen. Nicht das noch jemand glaubt oder auch nur zum Spaß nach macht.


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das erklärt so einiges.


Heilpraktiker in Deutschland: So gefaehrlich sind sie - der grosse stern-Report | STERN.de *hust*


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Heilpraktiker in Deutschland: So gefaehrlich sind sie - der grosse stern-Report | STERN.de *hust*



Ja ja Alle in eine Schublade stecken ohne genau so wissen , 
es gibt auch Ärzte  die k.A  haben .

OT So wollte man mal einem Bekannten der nur ab und zu nicht einschlafen konnte  und Innere Unruhe hatte ,
 gleich  Medikamente verschreiben die man  normalerweise Drogensüchten verschreiben bei der Entziehen  Probleme haben , ich habe gesagt schmeiß   das in den Müll nimm das auf keinem Fall ein, hatte  ihm dann was auf Pflanzlicher Basis empfohlen was den Körper nicht Schädigt nicht Abhängig macht   Nebenwirkungen   waren harmlos kaum welche 
das hat sogar  sehr  gut geholfen , 
Schulmedizin ist nur in bestimmten Bereichen Gut und Sinnvoll aber nicht bei so  Kleinigkeiten und auch nicht immer  .


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ja ja Alle in eine Schublade stecken ohne genau so wissen ,
> es gibt auch Ärzte  die k.A  haben .



Mag sein, meistens sind es aber eben Heilpraktiker, die keine Ahnung haben, sonst wären sie ja Ärzte geworden.


colormix schrieb:


> OT So wollte man mal einem Bekannten der nur ab und zu nicht einschlafen konnte ,
> da hat der Arzt Medikamente verschrieben die man  normalerweise Drogensüchten verschreiben bei der Entziehen , ich habe ihm dann was auf Pflanzlicher Basis empfohlen was den Körper nicht schädigt und nicht abhängig macht und das hat sogar  sehr  gut geholfen , Schulmedizin ist nur in bestimmten Bereichen Gut und Sinnvoll aber nicht bei so  Kleinigkeiten .




Du setzt da allen Ernstes ein "OT" davor? Hier im "Mein Zimmer ist mir zu warm" Thread? Was sollte der Rest bis jetzt denn dann gewesen sein? @ Topic?



Mittel zum Einschlafen sind außerdem extrem selten und meist schnell vergriffen, klar, dass da kein Arzt helfen kann.


Voll Kuel von Inu.id das hier her zu verschieben, so gibts wenigsten keine Likes mehr und noch mehr OT. Klasse.


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juli 2019)

Manchmal muss man halt einfach nur fest genug dran glauben  Solange du keinem zu MMS rätst halte ich mich da mal raus.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2019)

Wahrscheinlich Baldriandragees vom Aldi.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2019)

Herrlich, immer weiter so, bringt meine Stimmung echt nach oben.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Juli 2019)

Da wir ja nun in der Rumpelkammer gelandet sind, werd ich noch was OT schreiben, zum Thema desinfizieren von Mückenstichen und Wunden.
Ich würde da von Spritus abraten, denn das ist vergälter Alkohol, da ist also ein Zusatz drinn, der vielleicht nicht toxisch ist, dennoch möchte ich den aber nicht auf oder in Wunden haben. Es ist auch nicht gesagt, was sonst noch drinn ist und wie rein das Produkt ist.
Für die Wunddesinfektion habe ich Isopropylalkohol 70%ig aus der Apotheke, den würde ich mir auch auf einer Wunde kippen, das es brennt stört mich nicht, gefällt mir sogar, weil ich dann weiß, daß es wirkt und Bakterien abgetötet werden. 
Man sollte allerdings 70%igen Isopropylalkohol nehmen, nicht mit niedrigerer oder höherer Prozentzahl, weil gerade 70%iger am besten desinfiziert.
Außerdem muß man sich dabei im Klaren sein, daß der Alkohol zwar das meiste an Krankheitserregern abtöten kann, aber eben z.B. nicht alle Viren oder Pilze usw..
Wenn man noch mehr Sicherheit will, sollte man ein z.B. jodhaltiges Produkt verwenden, Jod ist ein Halogen und das killt meines Wissens nach (fast) alles an Krankheitserregern, dafür hinterläßt es eklige braune Flecken und nicht jeder darf es anwenden, weil es auf die Schilddrüse wirken kann.

Für nicht aufgekratzte und nicht entzündete Mückenstiche halte ich das aber für etwas übertrieben, da würde ich in unserer Region wirklich nur was drauf schmieren wenn es zu doll juckt oder ungut aussieht.


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Baldriandragees vom Aldi.



Nein das war nichts von Aldi sondern ein Medikament was man ohne Rezept in der Apotheke bekommt und was man sich auch vom Arzt verschreiben lassen kann ,
ich habe hin zum Arzt zurück geschickt und gesagt er soll sich das vom Arzt verschreiben lassen was der Arzt dann auch gemacht hat so das ihm erst mal keine Unkosten entstehen,
bei manchen  Probanden wirkt das Medikament überhaupt nicht und bei anderen  manchen  Probanden sehr gut .

Bei einigen Postern ist es auch heute noch zu heiß im Zimmer *g*


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da wir ja nun in der Rumpelkammer gelandet sind, werd ich noch was OT schreiben




Nicht nötig, hab ich Alles bereits in Beitrag # 254 inclusive Quellenangabe gemacht.




colormix schrieb:


> Nein das war nichts von Aldi sondern ein Medikament was man ohne Rezept in der Apotheke bekommt und was man sich auch vom Arzt verschreiben lassen kann ,
> ...



Apropos heiß im Zimmer, wenn ich etwas ohne Rezept in der Apotheke bekomme, brauch ich keinen Arzt der mir das per Rezept verschreibt. Oder ein Medikament ist verschreibungspflichtig und ich benötige einen Arzt der es mir verschreibt. Beides gleichzeitig ergibt leider keinen Sinn, COLORMIX.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Juli 2019)

BTW, bei Baldrian merke ich genau Null Wirkung, egal wieviel und welche Kapseln oder Tabletten ich da bisher auch genommen habe, das ist ein wunderbarer wirkungsloser Placebo! 

Es gibt aber in der Apotheke auch nicht verschreibungspflichtige Schlafmittel, die beträchtliche Nebenwirkungen haben können, z.B. Antihistaminika und Wirkungsverlust gibt es vermutlich bei jedem Schlafmittel mehr oder minder schnell. Daher ist der Weg zu einem Facharzt hier immer der Selbstverordnung vorzuziehen!


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Daher ist der Weg zu einem Facharzt hier immer der Selbstverordnung vorzuziehen!



Joar, vor Allem bei Schlafmitteln, denn (der Klassiker) stell dir vor, du wachst Morgens auf und bist tot.


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

Wirkungsverlust  gibt es bei jedem Medikament nach einer weile weil sich der Körper daran gewohnt  und nicht mehr auf das Medikament reagiert ,  ein Arzt verschreibt dann 
ein anderes mit einer anderen Zusammensetzung in so einem Fall ,
das trifft aber nur  zu wenn man ein Medikament über einen längeren Zeitraum einnimmt  , 
bei Ab und Zu mal weil man alle 3 Monate nicht einschlafen kann ist das egal   das ist kein dauerhaftes einnehmen .

Baldrian wirkt auch nicht bei jedem das ist normal ,
 da muss man eben mal was anderes versuchen ,
 vielleicht mal ein kleiner Dauerlauf an der Frischen Luft paar Stunden hilft manchmal auch gut .


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wirkungsverlust  gibt es bei jedem Medikament nach einer weile weil sich der Körper daran gewohnt  und nicht mehr auf das Medikament reagiert ,  ein Arzt verschreibt dann
> ein anderes mit einer anderen Zusammensetzung in so einem Fall ,
> das betrifft aber nur wenn man ein Medikament über einen längeren Zeitraum einnimmt  .



Eben, dann lieber zum Dealer um die Ecke, der hat immer ne Lösung parat.

Und du bist dir sicher kein Arzt zu sein Colormix? Deine Erkenntnisse scheinen bahnbrechend. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle ein Buch darüber schreiben und es nicht veröffentlichen. 

Ach Mist gleich wieder Feierabend. Nuja, hat Spaß gemacht. Hab viel gelernt. Danke Euch.


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und du bist dir sicher kein Arzt zu sein Colormix? Deine Erkenntnisse scheinen bahnbrechend.
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle ein Buch darüber schreiben und es nicht veröffentlichen.
> 
> Ach Mist gleich wieder Feierabend. Nuja, hat Spaß gemacht. Hab viel gelernt. Danke Euch.



Nachbar ist Dr. med Prof. in Rente der hat auch in der Notfall Aufnahme opperiert ,
da fragt man schon  mal wenn man was wissen will .


Ist es bei dir im Zimmer heute noch zu heiß ?

Die Firma möchte ich mal kennenlernen wo  man privat im Internet surfen darf  .


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ist es bei dir im Zimmer heute noch zu heiß ?



Ja, aber das liegt an meiner offenen Hose.



colormix schrieb:


> Nachbar ist Dr. med Prof. in Rente  der hat auch in der Notfall Aufnahme opperiert ,
> da fragt man schon paar mal wenn man was wissen will .



Ich möchte lösen, das gesuchte Wort lautet Notaufnahme. Wer weiß wo du immer hingegangen bist.


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, aber das liegt an meiner offenen Hose.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Da würde ich doch die Hose ganz ausziehen und aufpassen das keiner guckt *g*


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2019)

Na, schaffen wir die 30 Seiten Unsinn hier noch, bevor ein Mod zumacht?


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na, schaffen wir die 30 Seiten Unsinn hier noch, bevor ein Mod zumacht?



Ist doch in der Rumpelkammer 

Edit: Seite 29 wuhu!


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na, schaffen wir die 30 Seiten Unsinn hier noch, bevor ein Mod zumacht?


Bei mir wird gerade mal Seite 8 angezeigt. 
(Ich hab aber auch 40 Beiträge pro Seite eingestellt.)


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2019)

Dann halt 280 Beiträge.
Auch in der Rumpelkammer gelten OT und Spamregeln.
Aber wenn 2 Experten sich treffen, darf man den regen Austausch von Gedankengut besser nicht unterbrechen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na, schaffen wir die 30 Seiten Unsinn hier noch, bevor ein Mod zumacht?



Warum sollten wir schließen - wir sitzen in der zweiten Reihe mit nem Megapack Popcorn 
Das Ding  in die RuKa zu stecken statt zu schließen war ne Wahnsinnsidee vom Kollegen Inu. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Auch in der Rumpelkammer gelten OT und Spamregeln.


Nur sehr eingeschränkt. So lange ihr freundlich bleibt ist OT hier nicht wirklich ein Problem.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2019)

Super, dann mal auf.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Juli 2019)

Geil ...  ich habe gerade ein Laberfred  Dejavue


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

Noch ein Tipp, hatte gestern meine Zahnbürste im Kühlschrank. 
So hat man vorm Schlafen gehen direkt noch ne Abkühlung.  

  



PS: Ich würde mir sowas doch nicht ausdenken.


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

ich muss unbedingt vor der nächsten Hitzewelle (falls überhaupt noch mal eine 2. kommt 2019 das ist nämlich nicht sicher  ),   meine Klima Anlage überholen ,
das Teil stammt von 2005  behalten werde ich diese auf jedenfall  weil die nicht so viel Strom zieht wie andere Neue ,  die zieht nur 850 Watt und kühlt dafür eigentlich   ganz gut .
Damals   2005 war  schon im Mai an mehreren Tagen schon    30 c  die Hitze ging bis Juli August auch 2 bis 3 Tage mit 40 c ,  die  lief fast jeden Tag ,
Stromnachzahlung ca,  300 € ,
das Ärgernis dabei ist  aber immer die  Klima Geräte machen krach .


----------



## fipS09 (2. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> behalten werde ich diese auf jedenfall  weil die nicht so viel Strom zieht wie andere Neue


Dir ist aber schon bewusst das auch eine Klimaanlage die mehr Strom zieht sparsamer sein kann oder? Es kommt auf die Relation zur Kühlleistung an


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

Ich hatte das an den sehr heißen Tagen auch anders gemacht Klima Anlage aus und den Wasser Kühler vor Bett das ging  war angenehmer als ohne   verbraucht nicht so viel Strom  und Tagsüber da wo man mich aufhält das ging bis 27 c gut bei 28 c hat das nichts mehr gebraucht .

Bei den wenigen heißen Tagen lohnt keine Neue  die meisten ziehen mir zu viel Strom da mache doch  lieber  einen Gründliche Wartung   ist effektiver ,
die Kühleinhalt läuft  nicht permanent   sondern  springt nur dann an  wenn die eingestellte Temperatur überschritten wird wie beim Kühlschwank , das ist Gut so .

Du besetzt selber keine Klimaanlage was diskutierst du hier  eigentlich  mit ?


----------



## fipS09 (2. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Du besetzt selber keine Klimaanlage was diskutierst du hier  eigentlich  mit ?


Nein ich besetze kein Klimaanlage. Du besitzt ja auch "keinen" Internetanschluss und diskutierst in jedem Thread darüber mit 
Ich komme aber auf der Arbeit mit sowas in Berührung, ich arbeite neben dem Studium derzeit im Baumarkt. Werd mal nicht so schnippisch.


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

ja   und wo arbeitest du denn ,
wir hatten auf der Arbeit im RZ auch eine Gute für den Maschinen Raum und 
die angrenzenden Büros  im Sommer hat das arbeiten Spaß  gemacht da zu hause noch keine hatte, es gibt ja selten Leute die gerne zur Arbeit gehen *g* , aber genau so war es  hatte mich da schon fast einquartiert , 
Kühlschrank und Dusche kleine Küche war auch vorhanden man konnte da also leben  .


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2019)

Lesen ist nicht so deine Stärke?
Naja und Rechtschreibung.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juli 2019)

Jaja, der Maschinenraum im Rechenzentrum, gleich hinter dem Gefechtsstand und vor der Kombüse. 

Wer kennt ihn nicht.


Hab letzte Nacht noch 1,5h Waterboarding betrieben, Abkühlung gibts auf vielen Wegen.


----------



## blautemple (2. Juli 2019)

Der Thread ist ja der Hammer. Ich sitze mit gebrochenem Oberschenkel daheim, da kommt mir das gerade recht. Also bitte weitermachen  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Jaja, der Maschinenraum im Rechenzentrum, gleich hinter dem Gefechtsstand und vor der Kombüse.
> 
> Wer kennt ihn nicht.
> 
> ...



Du hast keine Ahnung wenn es da zu Warm/Heiß wird,
fallen die Rechner irgendwann aus  der  Operator kann in  den Raum nicht arbeiten,  die Maschinen  geben  Zusätzlich viel Abwärme ab die muss irgendwo hin,
lt  Stättenverordnung darf die Raum Temperatur  von  ca. 22/23  nicht dauerhaft überschritten werden .


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht könnte man solche Rechenzentren einfach in die Keller verlegen, da hat es auch ohne Klimaanlage im Sommer nur selten über 22°C.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung ...



Darum lass ich mich auch von dir erleuchten. 
Dabei fällt mir auf, du hast auch keine Ahnung, was machen wir denn nun?

Ich weiß es, einfach weiter raten.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man solche Rechenzentren einfach in die Keller verlegen, da hat es auch ohne Klimaanlage im Sommer nur selten über 22°C.



Nicht schlecht. 
Noch besser wäre diese Rechenzentren immer nur Nachts zu betreiben, da ist es ja auch immer kühler als tagsüber, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2019)

Man gut das Rechenzentren kaum Wärme abgeben und deswegen nicht aktiv gekühlt werden müssen.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Juli 2019)

Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob das von unseren zwei Experten wirklich ernst gemeint ist... Ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich würd so gern glauben das sie einfach nur trollen, aber irgendwie... 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Man gut das Rechenzentren kaum Wärme abgeben und deswegen nicht aktiv gekühlt werden müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja deswegen ja auch in den Keller.. da is immer kühl!!!11


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

Auf der Arbeit hatte ich Teile der Groß Klimaanlage   Umgebaut mit Erlaubnis des Chefs  bei Einhaltung der Sicherheitsbestimmungen weil einige  Mitarbeiter klagten über starke  Kalte Zugluft am Arbeitsplatz  wurden deshalb oft krank, 
ich  hatte dann einfach den Auslass in der Decke  ist wo die Kalte Zugluft  raus kam so umkonstruiert/abgeändert das diese Kalte Zugluft nicht mehr direkt auf den Arbeitsplatz
auf die Person pustet sondern in einem Bereich wo man sich nicht aufhält im Raum /Zimmer ,
der Zuständige Experte hat dann  noch mal meinen Umbau Extra abgenommen  ( wegen Versicherungs Technischen Sachen um auf der Sicheren Seite zu sein ),   weil ich kein  Klima Techniker bin, es  hat sehr gut funktioniert.

Eigentlich  gehört Klima-Technik  nicht zu  meinem Aufgaben Bereich, hatte auf der Firma  sehr viele Freiheiten da macht man schon mal das Ein oder andere gerne Extra  wenn die Zeit vorhanden ist .


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juli 2019)

"Für die Belange der Angestellten stehts ein offenes Ohr..."

Ehrlich, dein Beitrag treibt einem die Tränen in die Augen, sowohl inhaltlich als auch in Bezug auf die Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ehrlich, dein Beitrag treibt einem die Tränen in die Augen, sowohl inhaltlich als auch in Bezug auf die Rechtschreibung.




Welcher 

Wer noch mehr lachen möchte, dem empfehle ich auch folgende Threads 

Google Suche  Spamt mich zu
Sind   Blitzableiter  heute keine Pflicht mehr ?
PC Hardware und PC Games gibt es nicht mehr .




Krolgosh schrieb:


> ...ich würd so gern glauben das sie einfach nur trollen, aber irgendwie...



Die Hoffnung hatte ich auch, so langsam glaube ich aber, dass es wirklich so ist


----------



## fipS09 (2. Juli 2019)

Der wahre Klassiker war die CPU die sich selbst getauscht hat.


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> "Für die Belange der Angestellten stehts ein offenes Ohr..."
> 
> Ehrlich, dein Beitrag treibt einem die Tränen in die Augen, sowohl inhaltlich als auch in Bezug auf die Rechtschreibung.



Ja und wenn der Chef zufrieden ist dafür 2 Tage Extra frei gibt , noch Fragen ?

Bei meinem Arbeitsplatz hatte es ja auch von der Decke stark  runter gezogen,  wenn man im Sommer wo es draußen 28/30 c sind durchgeschwitzt in der   Kalter Zugluft  6 bis 8 Stunden sitzt holt man sich schnell was viele kommen ja auch mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit ,
Erkältungen/Muskelverspannungen sind keine Seltenheit, 
an meinem Arbeitsplatz hatte ich zu erst Umgebaut dann die anderen danach .
Warum soll man sich mit was abfinden wenn man es selber verändern kann/darf .


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ja und wenn der Chef zufrieden ist und dafür 2 Tage Extra frei gibt ,
> noch Fragen ?



Nein, dann hat man allerdings die Gewissheit, dass man eine Stelle besetzt, die für das Unternehmen offenbar unverzichtbar ist und man niemals ausgewechselt werden kann. 

PS: Spaßig wird es, wenn durch deine Umbauten jemand zu Schaden kommt und die Berufsgenossenschaft auf Spurensuche geht. Du würdest dich wundern wie schnell dein Chef abstreitet von deinem Umbau gewusst zu haben und wie kostenintensiv so eine Reha + Krankengeld sein kann.

Danke, hab keine Fragen, außer ob du dort noch arbeitest.


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

so gesehen haben Alle davon einen Vorteil gehabt die Firma weniger Krankenstand,
die Arbeitnehmer die  eigentlich   gerne arbeiten und dann weniger krank wurden,    ich 2 Tage extra frei .
Wenn man was verbessern kann und die Unterstützung bekommt warum nicht .


----------



## blautemple (2. Juli 2019)

Du peilst es echt nicht, oder? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juli 2019)

Früher nannte man ihn immer: "Spring-ins-Feld." 

Ich bin schon ein wenig schockiert wie wenig man über die eigenen Handlungen und deren Tragweite nachdenken kann. Ich meine irgendwas unvorhersehbares passiert immer, selbst wenn ich meine an Alles gedacht zu haben. Dann lieber gleich FKK Baden am Piranha-Becken.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2019)

Herrlich, nur weiter so.
Auch ohne Popcorn bestes Kino hier.

@Shorty 
Da passiert nichts, Piranhas sind nicht ganz so wie in den Filmen dargestellt.
Gab es mal ne Doku zu, der hat sich in so ein Becken reingesetzt.
Musst halt ruhig bleiben.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> @Shorty
> Da passiert nichts, Piranhas sind nicht ganz so wie in den Filmen dargestellt.
> Gab es mal ne Doku zu, der hat sich in so ein Becken reingesetzt.
> Musst halt ruhig bleiben.



Weiß schon, die gehen auf Wunden und offene Stellen, btw. den Zipfel unter den Bedingungen ruhig zu halten könnte auch schon Herausforderung genug sein.


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du peilst es echt nicht, oder?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Solche Leute mit so einer Einstellig  würde ich in meiner Firma sofort entlassen, 
du hat offenbar noch nie in einem Team gearbeitet wo jeder jeden hilft und man nicht Gegeneinander arbeitet,
da gehört es auch als selbstverständlich  dazu das man auch mal Arbeiten macht für die man nicht eingestellt wurde 
ich hab damit keine Probleme ganz im Gegenteil mal was anderes machen schadet nicht .

Nicht jeder ist Team  fähig und Querulanten  verursachen oft die meisten Probleme .


----------



## Venom89 (2. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Solche Leute mit so einer *Einstellig*  würde ich in meiner Firma sofort entlassen,



Einstellig ist hier nur dein Wortschatz.


----------



## fipS09 (2. Juli 2019)

Da du in der Vergangenheit von der Arbeitsstelle sprichst, gibt's da wohl irgendeinen Haken.


----------



## keinnick (2. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ja und wenn der Chef zufrieden ist dafür 2 Tage Extra frei gibt , noch Fragen ?


Ja. Haben die zwei Tage, in denen Du zu Hause bleiben musstest, letztendlich für Dein "Team" ausgereicht, die Klimaanlage wieder funktionsfähig zurückzubauen?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Solche Leute mit so einer Einstellig  würde ich in meiner Firma sofort entlassen,
> du hat offenbar noch nie in einem Team gearbeitet wo jeder jeden hilft und man nicht Gegeneinander arbeitet,
> da gehört es auch als selbstverständlich  dazu das man auch mal Arbeiten macht für die man nicht eingestellt wurde
> ich hab damit keine Probleme ganz im Gegenteil mal was anderes machen schadet nicht .
> ...


Du verstehst es ja wirklich nicht.
Es geht nicht darum zu helfen, sondern um Vorgaben die eingehalten werden müssen.
Jeder kann einen Airbag sprengen, aber nicht jeder darf es.


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Da du in der Vergangenheit von der Arbeitsstelle sprichst, gibt's da wohl irgendeinen Haken.



Gewechselt  Angeworben wurde wo noch mehr Geld  bekomme
und wo  arbeitest du ?


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du verstehst es ja wirklich nicht.
> Es geht nicht darum zu helfen, sondern um Vorgaben die eingehalten werden müssen.
> Jeder kann einen Airbag sprengen, aber nicht jeder darf es.



Nee du verstehst es nicht diese Vorgaben waren falsch ,
du befreist es nicht das Leute  die sich Gedanken  machen um was zu verbessern die haben wir in unseren Betrieb ,
Das nennt sich  Weiterentwickeln  .

Der Klimaanalgen Bau stammt aus 70iger Jahren , 
heute würde man die Zulauft Schächte auch anders anordnen Planen und Bauen  und wenn man das nachträglich macht um Probleme zu vermieden wo ist das Problem ?

Wie die Alte Klimaanlage kühlt ernähren hier lieber nicht die läuft anders , es ist jedenfalls eine Gute Alte Technik  das Problem waren  nur die Alten Zulauft Schächte von der  Anlage .

Wenn wir heute Leute mit so einer Einstellung noch hätten an Alte Vorhaben halten würde die Menschheit heute noch mit Pferd  und Kutsche reisen weil das Alte Vorhaben sind .


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2019)

In einer Firma.


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> In einer Firma.



Hast du hier Doppel Account oder warum antwortest  du auf die Frage die ich fipS09 gestellt hatte, die Hitze sollte ja heute aus dem Zimmer weg sein daran kann es ja wohl nicht liegen .


----------



## Venom89 (2. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wie die Alte Klimaanlage kühlt ernähren hier lieber nicht die läuft anders , es ist jedenfalls eine Gute Alte Technik  das Problem waren  nur die Alten Zulauft Schächte von der  Anlage .



Die Klimaanlage ernährt sich? 



> Wenn wir heute Leute mit so einer Einstellung noch hätten an Alte Vorhaben halten würde die Menschheit heute noch mit Pferd  und Kutsche reisen weil das Alte Vorhaben sind .



Sagte der Herr der Aufnahmen und des Volumen Tarifes.


----------



## fipS09 (2. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Hast du hier Doppel Account oder warum antwortest  du auf die Frage die ich fipS09 gestellt hatte, die Hitze sollte ja heute aus dem Zimmer weg sein daran kann es ja wohl nicht liegen .


Jetzt hast du uns erwischt  Ich arbeite neben dem Studium im Baumarkt


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du uns erwischt  Ich arbeite neben dem Studium bei OBI



achso Baummarkt Verkäufer , für mich wer so was nichts ich bin es vom 8. Lebensjahr gewohnt zu basteln zu reparieren und das macht immer wieder Spaß wenn  was  funktioniert .


----------



## keinnick (2. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wie die Alte Klimaanlage kühlt ernähren hier lieber nicht die läuft anders , es ist jedenfalls eine Gute Alte Technik  das Problem waren  nur die Alten Zulauft Schächte von der  Anlage .


Was sind "Zulauft Schächte"? Ich dachte, Du hast Luftauslässe an eine andere Stelle versetzt. Was denn nun?


colormix schrieb:


> einige Mitarbeiter klagten über starke Kalte Zugluft am Arbeitsplatz wurden deshalb oft krank,
> ich hatte dann einfach den Auslass in der Decke ist wo die Kalte Zugluft raus kam so umkonstruiert/abgeändert das diese Kalte Zugluft nicht mehr direkt auf den Arbeitsplatz auf die Person pustet sondern in einem Bereich wo man sich nicht aufhält im Raum /Zimmer






colormix schrieb:


> achso Baummarkt Verkäufer , für mich wer so was nichts ich bin es vom 8. Lebensjahr gewohnt zu basteln zu reparieren und das macht immer wieder Spaß wenn was funktioniert .


Das kann nicht oft der Fall sein. Sonst würdest Du hier nicht wegen den simpelsten Dingen ("Ich bin nicht in der Lage, einen Google-Datenschutz Hinweis anzuklicken und nenne es darum Spam") Threads eröffnen.


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was sind "Zulauft Schächte"? Ich dachte, Du hast Luftauslässe an eine andere Stelle versetzt. Was denn nun?



Das sind die langen Röhre wie vom Keller von der Klima Anlage  in die Etagen in die Decken gehen wo am ende dann die Kalte Luft raus kommt  Klima Schächte ,
das Rechenzentrum hat einen doppelten Boden wo auch noch mal diese Röhre verlegt sind die in die Maschinen  Schränke von unten  die Kalt Luft rein pusten ,
in den Maschinen  sind selber noch mal Extra unten Lüfter eingebaut  .
Etwas Vorwissen hatte ich  hier schon, hatte eine Einführung wie die Technik aufgebaut ist  und funktioniert.

Heiße Abluft ist immer so eine Sache in der  Wohnung   bei Klima Geräten wenn man keinen Wandbruchbrauch machen darf .


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Juli 2019)

Du kannst also hier beschreiben wie die Verläufe der Klimaanlage sind (wonach keiner gefragt hat ), aber eine simple Modellangabe für einen TV der dir Probleme bereitet in einem anderen Thread ist für dich unmöglich ... du bist mein Held!


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du kannst also hier beschreiben wie die Verläufe der Klimaanlage sind (wonach keiner gefragt hat ), aber eine simple Modellangabe für einen TV der dir Probleme bereitet in einem anderen Thread ist für dich unmöglich ... du bist mein Held!



Nur weil du es nicht  verstehst  und  es für dich zu kompliziert ist sind Alle anderen schult nur man selber nicht ?

Ich finde Klimaanalgenbau eine interessante Sache und bei zunehmender Hitze in den Sommermonaten ein interessantes Thema , wenn dich das nicht interessiert oder dir zu kompliziert ist , es zwingt dich keiner zu lesen  zu schreiben .


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Juli 2019)

Sicher du hast recht ... wir sehen ja hier und in den anderen Threads wer die Leuchte ist. 

PS: Wenn du direkt auf einen vorherigen Post antworten möchtest, ist ein Vollzitat unnötig!


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Sicher du hast recht ... wir sehen ja hier und in den anderen Threads wer die Leuchte ist.



Du ^^^b


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Juli 2019)

Im Thema deutsche Rechtschreibung auf jeden Fall!


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> achso Baummarkt Verkäufer , für mich wer so was nichts ich bin es vom 8. Lebensjahr gewohnt zu basteln zu reparieren und das macht immer wieder Spaß wenn  was  funktioniert .



Nur weil du nichts anderes als die Verkäufer da kennst, kann man da keinen anderen Beruf ausüben?


----------



## fipS09 (2. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur weil du nichts anderes als die Verkäufer da kennst, kann man da keinen anderen Beruf ausüben?


Alles gut, er hat in meinem Fall schon Recht. Ist kein schlechter Job, nette Kollegen und reicht um mein Studium zu finanzieren


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Juli 2019)

Ich will mich ja hier nicht in die Streitigkeiten einmischen, aber auch hier fällt mir wieder auf, daß schnell ein abfälliger oder ironischer (sich über den anderen lustig machenender) Tonfall bzw. Schreibstil an den Tag gelegt wird. Egal wer fachlich nun recht hat oder es besser erklären kann oder die Rechtschreibung besser beherrscht, sollte wir doch alle höflich und respektvoll miteinander umgehen!


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2019)

Oder damit aufhören, andauernd andere Leute mit einem Stock zu pieksen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Juli 2019)

Dafür gibt es doch Mods Tim und jedem steht es frei sich über den anderen zu beschweren wenn ihm was nicht passt. Bis jetzt läuft doch alles höflich ...


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2019)

Oh, wenn es nach Tim ginge, hätten bestimmt schon paar Leute hier Karten bekommen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Juli 2019)

Kann sein aber zum Glück ist Tim kein Mod  ...


----------



## Venom89 (2. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh, wenn es nach Tim ginge, hätten bestimmt schon paar Leute hier Karten bekommen.



Macht ja auch Sinn, die Ursache zu bekämpfen ist auch überhaupt nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2019)

Quatsch, die Karten bekommt ihr von mir, nicht von Tim... aber ihr müsst sie euch auch selbst abholen, da meine Klimaanlage im Auto momentan nicht geht...


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur weil du nichts anderes als die Verkäufer da kennst, kann man da keinen anderen Beruf ausüben?



Stimmt Lagerarbeiter,   gibt es ja auch noch ,
Buchhaltung-Lagerverwaltung   Verkaufsleiter.


----------



## Venom89 (2. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Buchhaltung-Lagerverwaltung   Verkaufsleiter.



Was ein Job 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Quatsch, die Karten bekommt ihr von mir, nicht von Tim... aber ihr müsst sie euch auch selbst abholen, da meine Klimaanlage im Auto momentan nicht geht...



Kein Wunder das du so reizbar bist 
Was für ein Auto?


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Juli 2019)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du kannst also hier beschreiben wie die Verläufe der Klimaanlage sind (wonach keiner gefragt hat ), aber eine simple Modellangabe für einen TV der dir Probleme bereitet in einem anderen Thread ist für dich unmöglich ... du bist mein Held!



Außerdem ist es für ihn zu kompliziert eine Printausgabe der PC Games zu bekommen und Google zu nutzen 

Immer wieder herrlich, ich bekomm das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, wenn ich das alles lese


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Juli 2019)

Der Threadersteller ist auch bekannt als "Radi der Clown", der hat schon im HWLuxx Forum solche und ähnliche Meisenthreads heraus gehauen. 
Ich sage nur: "Knete in Mainboardanschlüsse".


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Juli 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Der Threadersteller ist auch bekannt als "Radi der Clown", der hat schon im HWLuxx Forum ...



Ist er dort noch aktiv?`


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Juli 2019)

Nee, ich glaube nicht und wenn dann eh unter einem neuen Alias...


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2019)

Naja, im Luxx Forum kann man ja auch fast machen was man will.


----------



## HardlineAMD (4. Juli 2019)

Kommt auf den Bereich an. Aber sonst wird da auch viel zugelassen.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Juli 2019)

Man muß ja auch nicht die Grenzen ausloten, einfach freundlich und respektvoll miteinander umgehen, möglichst beim Thema bleiben und wenn das mal nicht klappt, zumindest möglichst schnell wieder zum Thema zurück kommen, keine fremden Threads kapern usw. dann sollte man fast überall ganz gut mit den Leuten aus kommen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2019)

Möglichst beim Thema bleiben und keine fremden Threads kapern und das von dir Tim.
Wusste garnicht, dass du so selbstironisch bist.


----------



## Venom89 (4. Juli 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Man muß ja auch nicht die Grenzen ausloten, einfach freundlich und respektvoll miteinander umgehen, möglichst beim Thema bleiben und wenn das mal nicht klappt, zumindest möglichst schnell wieder zum Thema zurück kommen, keine fremden Threads kapern usw. dann sollte man fast überall ganz gut mit den Leuten aus kommen.



Der Witz des Jahres, danke dafür


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. Juli 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ... wenn das mal nicht klappt, zumindest möglichst schnell wieder zum Thema zurück kommen, keine fremden Threads kapern usw. dann sollte man fast überall ganz gut mit den Leuten aus kommen.



ÄHMM ... Vorsicht Glashaus!


----------



## colormix (7. Juli 2019)

Meiner Meinung   lohnt eine Klimaanlage hier zu Lade   noch nicht oder nicht , 
die Hitzewelle ist erst mal vorbei  ob das noch mal so kommt ist offen  , Klimaanlage lohnt  nur wenn man permanent über mehrere Wochen dauerhaft heiße Tage  hat .


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2019)

Das lohnt auf jeden Fall schon.
Frag mal die Leute, die letztes und dieses Jahr deswegen Menschen verloren haben.
Nicht immer nur von sich selber ausgehen, auch mal an Andere denken.


----------



## colormix (8. Juli 2019)

In den nächsten Tagen  Voraussagen  alles nur um die 24 bis  max 26 c .

Und wo sollen die Leute sein ?
Es sind in den letzten Jahre nur sehr wenige Tage gewiesen wo es heiß war
und bei den wenigen Tagen kann man sich auch anders  behelfen ,
eine Klimaanlage gehört in Deutschland auch nicht zur Standardausstattung einer  Wohnung.
Fahr mal mit dem Motorrad mit  Helm im Stadtverkehr  wenn es 36 bis 40 c sind  und bei der Helm  Pflicht darf  man den Helm  nicht mal abnehmen  das ist gefährlich dadurch sind schon viele Unfälle passiert .


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2019)

Sommer: 2018 mehr als tausend Tote durch hohe Temperaturen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Mal was für dich zum lesen.
Komm mal raus aus deiner kleinen Welt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Fahr mal mit dem Motorrad mit  Helm im Stadtverkehr  wenn es 36 bis 40 c sind...



Renn du mal mit ner Glatze übern Alex bei den Temperaturen ... #Sonnenstich 



> ... bei der Helm  Pflicht darf  man den Helm  nicht mal abnehmen  das ist gefährlich dadurch sind schon viele Unfälle passiert .



Logisch während der Fahrt macht man das ja auch nicht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung   lohnt eine Klimaanlage hier zu Lade   noch nicht oder nicht ,
> die Hitzewelle ist erst mal vorbei  ob das noch mal so kommt ist offen  , Klimaanlage lohnt  nur wenn man permanent über mehrere Wochen dauerhaft heiße Tage  hat .



Tatsächlich soll es die Woche abkühlen.
Du vergisst aber dass es sehr heiß werden kann bis Mitte Sept.
Ein tolles Gefühl, im kühlen zu sitzen wenn es draußen 30+ hat.


----------



## Poulton (8. Juli 2019)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Renn du mal mit ner Glatze übern Alex bei den Temperaturen ... #Sonnenstich


Sicher dass er soetwas nicht schon macht?


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juli 2019)

Ich denke Klimageräte werden in den nächsten Jahren einen regelrechten Boom erleben.
Es macht ja doch den Eindruck als werden die Sommer immer heißer, alles wird immer trockener etc.
Es kommt natürlich immer drauf an wie man wohnt, ob man eine gute Isolierung hat, ob man im vierten oder im ersten Stock wohnt, wie ist die Sonnenlage tagsüber, wie ist das eigene Wärmeempfinden, wie stabil ist der Kreislauf und und und.


----------



## colormix (8. Juli 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich denke Klimageräte werden in den nächsten Jahren einen regelrechten Boom erleben.
> Es macht ja doch den Eindruck als werden die Sommer immer heißer, alles wird immer trockener etc.
> .



Wir hatten auch schon mal von 1996 -1998 an und Jahre danach bis ca  2010  viele heiße Sommer Tage z.t mit über 40 c,
 hier  im Juni  2019 war es hier aber  nur max 36 c heiß ,
nach  1996 -1998, 2008  würde der Sommer wieder kälter ,
 erst 2018  wurde es  an einigen wenigen Tagen wieder heiß und 2019 im Juni, "aber keine 40 c mehr sondern um die 30/35 c" nur,
abwarten wie sich das entwickelt Pauschal kann man da heute noch nichts zu sagen wie sich das auf Dauer entwickelt ,
jetzt Aktuell haben wir den 7 Schläfer .


----------



## Krolgosh (8. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> .. Pauschal kann man da heute noch nichts zu sagen,



Das ist aber seltsam... weil du hier schon die ganze Zeit mit pauschalen Aussagen um dich wirfst.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Juli 2019)

Nach meinem Eindruck werden die Sommer nicht immer heißer, sondern immer unbeständiger, damit meine ich krasse Temperaturschwankungen wie in den letzten Wochen, wo sich die Temperaturen in wenigen Tagen nahezu halbiert haben  und das ohne Gewitter. Dazu kommt, daß es immer trockener und immer stürmischer wird, was sicherlich alles klimatechnisch zusammen hängt.

Was ein Klimagerät für die Wohnung angeht, das macht in manchen Fällen Sinn, z.B. bei einer Südwohnung weit oben mit keinem Baumschatten, ebenso bei sehr hitzeempfindlichen oder kranken Menschen, die durch die Hitze gefährdet sind. Bei der großen Masse macht es meiner Ansicht nach bei der aktuellen Klimalage keinen Sinn sich in Deutschland eine Klimaanlage zuzulegen.


----------



## colormix (9. Juli 2019)

ich mach das dieses Jahr mit mehreren Air Coolern   also noch einen 2. Gekauft  ,  Ventilator und Nasse Harntücher davor   muss man jemanden haben der wenn man schläft    für dich   die Handtücher wieder Neu befeuchtet das ist also nix und irgendwie Mist ,  
meine Putzfrau wollte deswegen auch nicht extra kommen ,   Klimaanlagen ziehen mir einfach zu viel Strom, Strom ist sehr teuer also 1000 bis 4000 Watt das ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß es  gibt dazu keine Richtigen Alternativen .

So wie ich hatte ,  Abends Ventilator ins Fenster  wenn schlafen alles zu und Air Coolern vorm Bett    ging ganz gut   konnte angenehm aus schlafe.
Mein Air Cooler kostet um die 39 €   das geht  eigentlich  noch vom Preis verbraucht kaum Strom .


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2019)

Ne Putzfrau haben, aber über die Stromkosten ner Klimaanlage meckern.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ne Putzfrau haben, aber über die Stromkosten ner Klimaanlage meckern.


Naja wenn man "nasse Harntücher" über den Ventilator hängt...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht braucht er die Putzfrau für die _nassen Harntücher!_


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> muss man jemanden haben der wenn man schläft    für dich   die Handtücher wieder Neu befeuchtet das ist also nix und irgendwie Mist





colormix schrieb:


> meine Putzfrau wollte deswegen auch nicht extra kommen


 
Da hätte ich als deine Putzfrau auch das Weite gesucht und wäre aber nie mehr bei dir aufgetaucht 

Bitte gib einfach zu, dass du hier nur trollen möchtest. Ich halte es nicht mehr aus


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Mein Air Cooler kostet um die 39 €   das geht  eigentlich  noch vom Preis verbraucht kaum Strom .



Dafür verliert das Teil Wasser im Betrieb, ist recht laut und verteilt außer Pilzsporen hier im Forum nur Mitleid. Kann man Alles bei Amazon nachlesen.

Scheint mir richtig genial, das Gerät über Nacht bei geschlossenem Fenster zu betreiben. 

PS: Wenn es zu einer Sache keine Alternativen gibt, ist es eben doch zeitgemäß, sonst gäbe es ja welche.


----------



## colormix (9. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dafür verliert das Teil Wasser im Betrieb, ist recht laut und verteilt außer Pilzsporen hier im Forum nur Mitleid. Kann man Alles bei Amazon nachlesen.
> .



OHROPAX in  die Ohren ,
Laut ist alles was Kühlt auch der Zimmer Ventilator auch meine Klimaanlage hört man, 
das mit dem Pilzen ist nicht so schlimm ab und zu das Wasser wechseln  Filter mit heißen Leitungswasser durchspülen oder den Filter mal 2 min in die Mikrowelle tötet auch Bakterien  und Pilze ab,
 eine optimale Lösung zum Kühlen des Zimmers was wenig Strom verbraucht  leise ist gibt es nun mal nicht nur Kompromisse .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juli 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir schließen - wir sitzen in der zweiten Reihe mit nem Megapack Popcorn
> Das Ding  in die RuKa zu stecken statt zu schließen war ne Wahnsinnsidee vom Kollegen Inu.



Dem möchte ich mich anschließen, leider gibt's hier kein "gefällt mir".




blautemple schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja der Hammer. Ich sitze mit gebrochenem Oberschenkel daheim, da kommt mir das gerade recht. Also bitte weitermachen



Vorsicht vor Schenkelklopfern!


----------



## Zeiss (9. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ne Putzfrau haben, aber über die Stromkosten ner Klimaanlage meckern.



Naja, was die Klimaanlagen an Strom ziehen, ist echt hart und dank unserer "Energiewende" liegen die Strompreise in D jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juli 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, was die Klimaanlagen an Strom ziehen, ist echt hart und dank unserer "Energiewende" liegen die Strompreise in D jenseits von gut und böse.



Die 10-20 Spitzen-Hitzetage im Jahr an denen die Klimaanlage läuft, wird man sich schon irgendwie leisten können.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich mach das dieses Jahr mit mehreren Air Coolern   also noch einen 2. Gekauft  ,  Ventilator und Nasse Harntücher davor   muss man jemanden haben der wenn man schläft    für dich   die Handtücher wieder Neu befeuchtet das ist also nix und irgendwie Mist ,
> meine Putzfrau wollte deswegen auch nicht extra kommen



Wissen deine Eltern, was du da mit der Putzfrau machst? 

Wie wird aus einem Handtuch, ein Harntuch... 



> Klimaanlagen ziehen mir einfach zu viel Strom, Strom ist sehr teuer also 1000 bis 4000 Watt das ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß es  gibt dazu keine Richtigen Alternativen .



Doch eine andere Putzfrau, die nachts regelmäßig auf deine Handtücher uriniert.


----------



## Poulton (9. Juli 2019)

Der Thread gehört angepinnt. Beste Unterhaltung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Venom89 schrieb:


> Wie wird aus einem Handtuch, ein Harntuch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bestimmt im 4,3-imdb-Format. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (9. Juli 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, was die Klimaanlagen an Strom ziehen, ist echt hart und dank unserer "Energiewende" liegen die Strompreise in D jenseits von gut und böse.



Eben das geht gut ins Geld wenn die Nachzahlung kommt , 
da mache ich es lieber mit meiner Kompromiss Lösung und es wird nicht so teuer .
Meine zieht zwar nicht so viel liegt nur bei 800/850 Watt ,
 wenn die im Sommer über mehrere Tage/Wochen durch läuft Tag und Nacht und alle paar Minuten das Kühl Aggregat an schaltet  merke ist das schon deutlich auf meiner Strom Rechnung .
Ich habe seit Jahren einen Stromverbrauch der unter den Bundesweiten Durchschnitt liegt weil die Klimaanlage  kaum noch nutze  >>> Jahresverbrauch ca 1.2 bis 1.3 kWh,
der Durchschnitt liegt bei 1.5 kWh,.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2019)

Als Alleinstehender der täglich arbeiten geht?
Bissl viel oder?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Juli 2019)

Ich kann vom Energieverbrauch so gut wie jedes Klimagerät noch deutlich toppen, hab einen 21 KW Durchlauferhitzer.  Zum Glück geht der nicht oft und lange an, aber ich komme meist auf ca. 75-85 Euro im Monat nur für Strom. Keine Ahnung wieviel Kilowattstunden das jetzt sind, aber dazu noch ein Klimagerät wäre mir einfach zu teuer.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2019)

Du kriegst doch am Ende des Jahres deine Abrechnung, da steht doch dein Jahresverbrauch drauf.


----------



## colormix (10. Juli 2019)

Da macht sich  keiner   Richtig Gedanken,
auch bei der Entwicklung pennt man da mal was Neues zu erfinden was sparsamer ist ,
Zeitgemäß  ist nicht mehr als 100 Watt ,
beim TV kauf wird peinlich genau auf das Energie Siegel geschaut  und bei der  Klimaanlage  die haut es dann wieder  doppelt und dreifach raus die hohen Kosten  , ich  bin zwar auch nicht so peinlich genau mit dem Energie Sparen aber ich versuche es zu vermeiden zu unnötig  zu verschwenden.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2019)

Und deswegen hast du 2 Klimaanlagen, lauter komische Lüfter etc.
Ja ne, ist klar.


----------



## Poulton (10. Juli 2019)

Und gespart wird von dir, indem bei geschlossenem Fenster ein "nasses Harntuch" im Ventilatorwinde flattert? Steile Logik.


----------



## colormix (10. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und gespart wird von dir, indem bei geschlossenem Fenster ein "nasses Harntuch" im Ventilatorwinde flattert? Steile Logik.


Ich habe  Wasser Kühler  das reicht erst mal für das nötigste .


----------



## Slezer (10. Juli 2019)

Und 2 Putzfrauen hat er auch. Eine tagsüber, die andere wechselt nachts die Handtücher.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2019)

Naj, kühles Wasser habe ich auch da.
Am Schreibtisch sogar nen Lüfter.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. Juli 2019)

Radi, der Clown gibt einfach alles.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Als Alleinstehender der täglich arbeiten geht?
> Bissl viel oder?



Hat damit wenig zu tun.

Wir haben zum Beispiel ein Wasserbett und ein 550Liter Aquarium, die geheizt werden wollen.


----------



## colormix (10. Juli 2019)

Auf das Thema das heutige Klima Geräte deutlich zu viel Strom verbrauchen geht ja  kaum keiner ein , 
hin gegen Neue Haushalts und Kühlschänke Sparsamer geworden sind verbrauchen heute 
Neue Klima Geräte noch  genau soviel  Strom wie vor 15 Jahren da hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert , als ich meine 2005 Mai gekauft hatte, lagen die Mobilen und Splint Geräte alle zwischen 1000  und 3500 Watt , daran hat sich nicht geändert .


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2019)

Kühlschränke verbessert man durch bessere Isolierung. Das macht man bei Häusern auch, nur nennt man die dort nicht als Teil der eigentlichen Klimaanlage.


----------



## P2063 (10. Juli 2019)

Was soll sich an der Rechung auch groß ändern? In Kühlschränken konnten vor allem die Dämmung und Abdichtung noch stark verbessert werden, während bei Klimageräten weiter einfach nur Wärme von A nach B übertragen wird. Die nötige Energiemenge um X Kubikmeter Raumluft um 1K durch den Phasenübergang im Klimagerät abzukühlen bleibt wie sie ist wenn du nicht die Physik neu erfindest.


----------



## Krolgosh (10. Juli 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> ... wenn du nicht die Physik neu erfindest.



Dachte das ist genau das was Color hier teilweise betreibt?


----------



## Venom89 (10. Juli 2019)

Teilweise?
Erst vor kurzem hat er behauptet, man könne eine split Anlage auch selber bauen. Einfach mit Flüssigkeit befüllen und wie ein Heizung entlüften. 

Der Herr weiß weder wie eine Klimaanlage funktioniert, noch hat er jemals eine besessen. 



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Radi, der Clown gibt einfach alles.



Das ist er nicht. Radi war dagegen harmlos.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hat damit wenig zu tun.
> 
> Wir haben zum Beispiel ein Wasserbett und ein 550Liter Aquarium, die geheizt werden wollen.



Willst du jetzt jedesmal colormix verteidigen?
Zudem sind die Dinge Luxus und wer sich sowas leistet, kümmert sich eher weniger um die Stromrechnung.


----------



## colormix (11. Juli 2019)

Das mit den Klimaanalgen ist nun mal Mist weil die Dinger nicht  mehr Zeitgemäß sind ob das nun  für dich als nicht   Klimaanlagen Besitzer ....
du kannst da eigentlich  gar nicht mit wegen und Alternativ Vorschläge  kommen von dir auch keine.

Ich sehe es einfach nicht  mehr ein für die wenigen heißen Tage die wir im Jahr haben,  heute den immer teuer     werdenden Strom    zu verpassen 
>>> Alternativen sind Angesagt  <<< .


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2019)

Es gibt doch eine Alternative, einfach keine Klimaanlage kaufen.
Du bist doch der "Fachmann", bau halt was anstatt immer nur zu meckern.


----------



## colormix (11. Juli 2019)

Keine Sorge meine derzeitigen Alternativen haben so einigermaßen funktioniert , geschwitzt habe ich jedenfalls nicht und konnte Nachts gut schlafen ,
das  9 plus ultra  ist das noch lange  nicht aber besser als nichts .


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2019)

Du schläfst doch nachts eh nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> das  9 Plus Uralt


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2019)

Schlecht programmierter Spambot halt.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schlecht programmierter Spambot halt.



Normalerweise haben die aber ne bessere Rechtschreibung.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Normalerweise haben die aber ne bessere Rechtschreibung.


Vielleicht ist ja der Programmierer des Spambots Legastheniker.


----------



## Poulton (11. Juli 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Normalerweise haben die aber ne bessere Rechtschreibung.


Oder machen Werbung für irgendwelche "male enhancement" Produkte aus Rattenknochen.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt jedesmal colormix verteidigen?
> Zudem sind die Dinge Luxus und wer sich sowas leistet, kümmert sich eher weniger um die Stromrechnung.



Wo verteidige ich ihn denn?????????

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass wenn man nicht zu Hause ist, geht der Stromverbrauch nicht massiv runter. Oder schaltet sich Dein Kühlschrank aus, wenn Du weg bist?

Wenn Du das nicht verstanden hast, ist es Dein Problem.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Juli 2019)

Ich finde es gut, sich über Alternativen zu gängigen Klimageräten Gedanken zu machen, der Strom wird immer teurer, egal wie sauber er auch gewonnen wird, außer vielleicht man gewinnt ihn selbst mit Solar-/Windenergie.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juli 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit sagen, dass wenn man nicht zu Hause ist, geht der Stromverbrauch nicht massiv runter. Oder schaltet sich Dein Kühlschrank aus, wenn Du weg bist?



Ähm doch, je weniger man zuhause ist, desto weniger Strom verbraucht man.

Man schaltet kein Licht ein, es läuft kein Ofen, es läuft keine Herdplatte, es laufen sonst keine elektronischen Küchengeräte (außer Kühlschrank), es läuft kein Radio, kein TV, kein PC, der Kühlschrank wird nicht geöffnet (dadurch steigt auch der Verbrauch)...

Das einzige, was bei mir läuft, wenn ich nicht da bin, ist der Kühlschrank. Sonst nur noch die Uhr am Ofen, der Router und das Telefon.
Alle anderen Geräte sind über Steckdosenleisten komplett ausgeschaltet.

Deswegen haben wir zu zweit auch nur einen Verbrauch von ca. 1800kWH pro Jahr und das bei einer 150m² Wohnung, was weit unter dem Durchschnitt ist.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Juli 2019)

Wir bei den meisten Haushalte anders sein. Und ich habe von _massiv runter_ geschrieben....


----------



## colormix (11. Juli 2019)

Ich verstehe auch irgendwie unsere EU nicht bei  Staubsaugern,Elektrogeräten kam der große Aufschrei es Verbraucht  zu viel wir  müssen die Hersteller zwingen,  
bei Klimageräten kuckt man weg.

Als ich damals im Mail 2005  meine  Neu gekauft hatte war der Strom noch nicht so teuer  es gab auch die EEG Umlage nicht die hier jedes Jahr steigt ,
https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sh...ielexikon/EEGUmlage2019.jpg?__blob=poster&v=2  ,
wir hatten viele heiße Sommertage über mehrere Wochen  da   hatte sich das  auch  gelohnt die erhöhe Strom Rechnung kam aber trotzdem .
Klimaanlage heute Neu kaufen sollte man sich gründlich überlegen .


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juli 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wir bei den meisten Haushalte anders sein. Und ich habe von _massiv runter_ geschrieben....



Sicherlich ist es in den meisten Haushalten anders, aber ich mache auch alles, dass der Verbrauch so niedrig wie möglich ist und es funktioniert (alle Lampen durch LEDs ersetzt, überall Steckdosenleisten und somit kein Standby mehr, gefrorene Sachen im Kühlschrank auftauen, möglichst viele sparsame Geräte, Wäsche im Sommer draußen trocknen und wenn möglich auch im Winter, Wäsche sammeln, bis eine Trommel maximal voll ist...).
Und bei uns ist der Verbrauch dann massiv niedriger, wenn wir nicht da sind, denn die meisten Geräte laufen erst, wenn wir daheim sind.



colormix schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch irgendwie unsere EU nicht bei  Staubsaugern,Elektrogeräten kam der große Aufschrei es Verbraucht  zu viel wir  müssen die Hersteller zwingen,
> bei Klimageräten kuckt man weg.



Ja, das stimmt, aber ich vermute das liegt daran, dass Klimaanlagen verhältnismäßig weniger laufen und dass auch weniger Leute Klimaanlagen besitzen.
Ich kenne z.B. keinen, der eine besitzt.
Ich hatte auch noch nie das Verlangen danach. Die 5 Nächte im Jahr, wo es so heiß ist, dass man nicht richtig schlafen kann, gehen auch vorbei.


----------



## colormix (11. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die 5 Nächte im Jahr, wo es so heiß ist, dass man nicht richtig schlafen kann, gehen auch vorbei.



Das mache ich ja dieses Jahr mit einem Arctic  Air vorm Bett das ging   eigentlich  an den heißen Tagen war besser als nur mit Ventilator , einen oder zwei  Arctic  Air vors Bett stellen und Ohropax in die Ohren weil die nicht ganz leise sind > Alternativ Lösung , 
Lautlos ist meine Klimaanlage nicht wenn die Kühlung anspringt das macht ebenfalls Krach ops nun bei den  Arctic  Air ja auch so ist und ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen muss Stromkosten .

 - Arctic  Air mein Tipp 
wenn der im Dauerbetrieb läuft alle 2 Tage das Wasser komplett wechseln Behälter sauber machen Fliter mit heißen Geschirrspül-  Mittel  durch spülen um Pilz Bildung zu vermeiden .


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2019)

Mein Tipp, in der Schule gut aufpassen, spart Geld und den Spott in diversen Foren.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wir bei den meisten Haushalte anders sein. Und ich habe von _massiv runter_ geschrieben....


Es wurde dir doch schon erklärt.
Nur weil bei dir alles munter weiter läuft, muss das bei Anderen nicht auch so sein.
Wie schon gesagt, ein Kühlschrank der öfter geöffnet wird, kühlt auch öfter.
Wenn ich mal 2-3 Wochen im Urlaub bin, läuft hier ausser dem Kühlschrank garnichts.
Naja, ausser im Winter die Heizung ein wenig.


----------



## colormix (11. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal 2-3 Wochen im Urlaub bin, läuft hier ausser dem Kühlschrank garnichts.
> Naja, ausser im Winter die Heizung ein wenig.



ich glaube bei dir läuft auch so einiges nicht/nicht  Richtig  ?
Wenn man den Kühlschrank nicht Stunden offen lässt und nur mal ganz kurz auf macht ist das auch nicht weiter der Rede Wert ,
(man hat auch herausgefunden das ein Leerer Kühlschrank mehr 
Strom verbraucht als ein Voller weil die Lebensmittel auch etwas Kälte mit Speichern) , wenn man da mal für 2 bis 3 Minuten auf macht, macht das gar nichts aus .
Du sollst ja nicht deinen Kopf für 10 min alle 10 min in den Kühlschrank halte weil es bei dir sonst keine Kühlung im  Zimmer gibt, rennst du alle 10 min zum  Kühlschrank  ?


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich glaube bei dir läuft auch so einiges nicht/nicht  Richtig  ?



Na jetzt halt aber mal den Ball flach. Besonders du solltest mit der Aussage vorsichtig sein.

Wenn die Temperaturen draußen höher sind, hört man wie der Kühlschrank nach jedem Öffnen erst einmal arbeitet. Ist man mehr daheim, wird auch der Kühlschrank öfters geöffnet, was insgesamt mehr Strom verbraucht, besonders im Sommer.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2019)

Jetzt gehen ihm die Argumente aus und schon muss er mich persönlich angreifen.


----------



## colormix (11. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Na jetzt halt aber mal den Ball flach. Besonders du solltest mit der Aussage vorsichtig sein.
> 
> Wenn die Temperaturen draußen höher sind, hört man wie der Kühlschrank nach jedem Öffnen erst einmal arbeitet. Ist man mehr daheim, wird auch der Kühlschrank öfters geöffnet, was insgesamt mehr Strom verbraucht, besonders im Sommer.



Wieso wird der mehr geöffnet Kopf rein halten ?
Für Getränke  die Dosenmilch habe ich noch einen 2. ganz kleinen da mache ich den größeren erst gar nicht auf , wenn man in 2 Stunden Kaltes Bier haben will stell  ich einfach  Eine Stunde davor 2 bis 4 Dose Bier in den Kleinen  bis das Kalt ist dauert nur 45 -  60 min , 
an heißen Tagen wenn   öfters mal was Kaltes trinken will   hole   ich mir einfach den kleinen  ins Zimmer > der hat sogar einen praktischen Tragegriff ,
  muss ich nicht ein mal zum Kühlschrank für rennen.


----------



## Venom89 (11. Juli 2019)

Physikalische Gesetze < colormix


----------



## colormix (12. Juli 2019)

lt. Wettervorsagen die nicht zuverlässig ist für einen längeren Zeitraum in paar Tagen für paar Tage wieder Hitze  angesagt max 35


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2019)

Na das macht dir doch nix aus.


----------



## Slezer (12. Juli 2019)

Um Strom zu sparen Kauf der Kollege sich einen 2ten Kühlschrank. Die Idee ist so simpel. Wieso bin ich nicht darauf gekommen?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Juli 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Um Strom zu sparen Kauf der Kollege sich einen 2ten Kühlschrank. Die Idee ist so simpel. Wieso bin ich nicht darauf gekommen?



Absolut sinnvoll


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> lt. Wettervorsagen die nicht zuverlässig ist für einen längeren Zeitraum in paar Tagen für paar Tage wieder Hitze  angesagt max 35


Um 4.04 Uhr gepostet? Spambot mit Timer?


----------



## Krolgosh (12. Juli 2019)

Vlt sollte man gar keinen großen Kühlschrank mehr verwenden... dafür viele kleine.. kleine verbrauchen ja auch weniger Strom


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Juli 2019)

Solange man damit auskommt, ist dies in der Tat der Fall. Ein 200-l-Kühlschrank mit +++-Effizienz verbraucht selbst bei gleicher Auslastung mehr Strom als ein 120-l-Modell mit ++. Und wenn der große Kühlschrank halb leer bleibt, steigt der Verbrauch im Zuge von Türöffnungen weiter an, weil einfach mehr warme Luft aus der Umgebung einströmen kann. Man sollte also nur so groß kaufen, wie man braucht. Zwei Geräte lohnen sich dagegen nie und sehr kleine bekommt man ohnehin nur mit deutlich schlechterer Effizienz. Da greifen irgendwann auch einfach die Oberflächen-Volumenregel und Kompressoren lassen sich nicht beliebig minaturisieren.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Um 4.04 Uhr gepostet? Spambot mit Timer?



Kühle Nachtstunden genutzt!




Rage1988 schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist es in den meisten Haushalten anders, aber ich mache auch alles, dass der Verbrauch so niedrig wie möglich ist und es funktioniert (alle Lampen durch LEDs ersetzt, überall Steckdosenleisten und somit kein Standby mehr, gefrorene Sachen im Kühlschrank auftauen, möglichst viele sparsame Geräte, Wäsche im Sommer draußen trocknen und wenn möglich auch im Winter, Wäsche sammeln, bis eine Trommel maximal voll ist...).
> Und bei uns ist der Verbrauch dann massiv niedriger, wenn wir nicht da sind, denn die meisten Geräte laufen erst, wenn wir daheim sind.
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Regulierung von Klimaanlangen ist nicht effektiv möglich, da die benötigte Kühlleistung von der zu kühlenden Fläche abhängt und sich so ganz unterschiedliche Leistungsklassen ergeben. Deren Effizienz wird seit langem gemäß EU-Regularien angegeben, sodass die Kunden genau wie bei anderen skalierenden Verbrauchern (Kühlschränke, Fernseher,...) bewusst kaufen können. Unendliche Verbesserungen sind hier aber aufgrund der physikalischen Grundlagen nicht möglich. Bei Staubsaugern dagegen bearbeiten alle Endkundenmodelle eine ähnliche Grundfläche, sollten also auch eine ähnliche Saugleistung benötigen. Um diese zu entwickeln verbrauchten einige Exemplare aber drei-, viermal soviel Strom wie andere, warben gar mit ihrem hohen Stromverbrauch. Dem hat die EU einen Riegel vorgeschoben.


----------



## Poulton (12. Juli 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Kühle Nachtstunden genutzt!


Aber er hat doch nach eigener Aussage Nachts immer das Fenster zu und lässt dafür den "Harnkühler" laufen.


----------



## colormix (12. Juli 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Vlt sollte man gar keinen großen Kühlschrank mehr verwenden... dafür viele kleine.. kleine verbrauchen ja auch weniger Strom


Das kann man machen im Sommer und wenn man viel hat lässt man den 2. mit 
laufen und wenn man wenig Lebensmittel hat oder im Winter schaltet man den 2. einfach ab und Kühlt  den Rest auf dem Balkon in einer normal Kühlbox ,
die kleinen Mini Kühlschänke  verbrauchen  nur 40  ca. Watt   ein Großer der nie Voll wird oder selten   ist  oft unrentabel .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Juli 2019)

40 Watt? Wenn du von einer dieser Mini-Peltier-Kisten redest, die eher die Bezeichnung Raumheizung verdienen, dann hast du gar keinen Stromspareffekt. (Adsorber-Camping-)Kühlboxen sind etwas besser, aber immer noch Stromverschwender. Da kann selbst ein Eisschrank/eine Eisbox effizienter sein: 40 W Dauerleistung entsprechen auf's Jahr hochgerechnet 340 kWh. Große Kühlschränke inklusive Gefrierteil liegen bei 100 bis maximal 200 kWh nominell und ein hochwertiger kleiner 140-l-Kompressor- Kühlschrank wird mit unter 70 kWh/a respektive unter 8 W im Durchschnitt angegeben.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2019)

Haha, Fakten.
Als wenn die colormix irgendwie interessieren würden.
Er kennt nur seine eigenen Fakten.
Widerlegt man sie ihm, wird das Thema gewechselt oder beleidigt.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. Juli 2019)

Hier lustig, hier ich viel lachen.


----------



## colormix (12. Juli 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> 40 Watt? Wenn du von einer dieser Mini-Peltier-Kisten redest, die eher die Bezeichnung Raumheizung verdienen, dann hast du gar keinen Stromspareffekt. (Adsorber-Camping-)Kühlboxen sind etwas besser, aber immer noch Stromverschwender. Da kann selbst ein Eisschrank/eine Eisbox effizienter sein: 40 W Dauerleistung entsprechen auf's Jahr hochgerechnet 340 kWh. Große Kühlschränke inklusive Gefrierteil liegen bei 100 bis maximal 200 kWh nominell und ein hochwertiger kleiner 140-l-Kompressor- Kühlschrank wird mit unter 70 kWh/a respektive unter 8 W im Durchschnitt angegeben.



Ist keine Raumheizung  in der Küche ist es im Sommer kühl ,    da mein Alter im Sommer kaputt war brauchte  ich sofort     einen den ich mit dem Auto transportieren kann .
Der Alte Familien Kühlschrank    der hatte die Küche im Sommer   gut aufgezeigt der kleine gibt kaum Abwärme ab . 

Der andere ganz kleine ist nur für Getränke   da ist auch nix mit  Raum  aufheizen , der kann den Inhalt auch warm halten dann heizt der vielleicht den Raum auf  das macht man wohl kaum im Sommer .


----------



## Poulton (12. Juli 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Hier lustig, hier ich viel lachen.


Dann lies die Beiträge von ihm in anderen Themen. Am besten dazu Yakety Say/Benny Hill Theme hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ist keine Raumzeitung in der Küche ist es im Sommer kühl ,    da mein Alter im Sommer kaputt war brauchte  ich sofort     einen den ich mit dem Auto transportieren kann .


Was ist eine Raumzeitung?
Also hast du sowas gekauft BOMANN VS 3171  Kuehlschrank (A++, 103 kWh/Jahr, 1440 mm hoch, Weiss) Freistehende Kuehlschraenke - MediaMarkt


----------



## colormix (12. Juli 2019)

Der kleine ist ca. 1 Meter Hoch und 1 Meter breit/Tief kein Familien Kühlschrank und  ich habe auch nichts gekauft nur den ganz kleinen für Getränke vor  2 Wochen so was hier GOURMETmaxx Mini-Kuehlschrank Retro - Zum Warm- & Kue | real  nur für  Getränke   völlig ausreichend > da passen 6 Dosen Bier rein das reicht , 
das ist aber nicht  dieser so  ähnlich    Getränkte sind angenehm kalt als wenn die im  Kühlschrank  währen .

Bei dem Alten Kühlschrank ist wahrscheinlich nur der Thermostat kaputt ich war bislang zu faul das zu reparieren   da klickt nichts  wenn man da Strom anschaltet  der Thermostat sitzt irgendwie fest und schaltet nicht mehr , der hatte schon davor Ärger gemacht das man an ging und plötzlich  wieder aus und an .


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2019)

Was man so Kühlschrank nennt, das ist ne bessere Kühlbox.
Da brauch ich auch kein Auto für, um den zu transportieren.


----------



## Venom89 (13. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der kleine ist *ca. 1 Meter Hoch und 1 Meter breit/Tief* kein Familien Kühlschrank



Aehm... 



> GOURMETmaxx Mini-Kuehlschrank Retro - Zum Warm- & Kue | real  nur für  Getränke   völlig ausreichend > *da passen 6 Dosen Bier rein das reicht* ,
> das ist aber nicht  dieser so  ähnlich    Getränkte sind angenehm kalt als wenn die im  Kühlschrank  währen .



6 Dosen Bier, bei 1x1x1 Meter Außenmaße? 
Na gut... 



> und  ich habe auch nichts gekauft nur den ganz kleinen für Getränke vor  2 Wochen so was hier



"Nichts" ist bei dir also "der kleine von 1×1×1 Meter" 



> Bei dem Alten Kühlschrank ist wahrscheinlich nur der Thermostat kaputt ich war bislang zu faul das zu reparieren   da klickt nichts  wenn man da Strom anschaltet  der Thermostat sitzt irgendwie fest und schaltet nicht mehr , der hatte schon davor Ärger gemacht das man an ging und plötzlich  wieder aus und an .



Hast du die Tür evtl immer auf und zu gemacht? 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was man so Kühlschrank nennt, das ist ne bessere Kühlbox.
> Da brauch ich auch kein Auto für, um den zu transportieren.



Bei den Maßen die er angegeben hat, haben die meisten PKW Probleme


----------



## colormix (13. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was man so Kühlschrank nennt, das ist ne bessere Kühlbox.
> Da brauch ich auch kein Auto für, um den zu transportieren.



ist es bei dir zu warm im Zimmer ? 
lies mal Richtig  als voreilig Schlüsse zu ziehen ,
den Kühlschrank  Ein *   der ca. 1 Meter Hoch/Breit/Tief  ist hatte ich mit den Auto geholt ,  du transponierst so was sicherlich mit   deinem Fahrrad ja ?


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2019)

Nö, zu Fuss.
Das Ding wiegt keine 20kg, da habe ich schon schwerere Batterien durch die Gegend getragen.
Fahrrad geht leider nicht, da kein Gepäckträger.
Aber was soll die versuchte Beleidigung schon wieder?
Zudem schreib mal ordentlich, dann kann man es vielleicht auch lesen.
Btw, ich bin in garkeinem Zimmer, was mache ich denn jetzt?


----------



## colormix (13. Juli 2019)

Der kleine Kühlschrank ist etwas schwerer denn kann man so nicht tragen,
zum Auto hatte ich eine Klappbare Sackkarre die hinten  ins Heck vom Auto    noch so mit rein ging .
Der kleine Kühlschrank ist etwas halb so Groß wie ein normaler Kühlschrank.


----------



## Venom89 (13. Juli 2019)

Genau. Denn wie wir wissen, passen in einen normalen Kühlschrank 12 Dosen Bier.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2019)

Du kannst den vielleicht nicht tragen.
Btw, es gibt keine Kühlschränke mit 1m*1m*1m.
Hmm vielleicht sowas C. Bomann -  Bomann Kuehlbox mit Eisfach KB 389 weiss 738900
14kg, kann man locker tragen.


----------



## dekay55 (13. Juli 2019)

hat eigentlich manch einer hier überhaupt mal nen Kühlschrank getragen. selbst nen Familienkühlschrank mit Gefrierkombi wiegt keine 30kg. Die Einzigen Kühlschränke wo man nicht mehr allein Heben kann sind diese Doppeltür Teile wo noch ne Eiswürfelmaschine drinnen ist und nen Durchlaufkühlung und Filter für den Hauswasser anschluss, die Teile wiegen mal eben 60-70kg. 

Nen Kühlschrank besteht aus bisl Plastik, ganz viel Hartschaum, der Kompressor und Wärmetauscher, so nen 1*1*1 Kühlschrank ( mal abgesehen das kein (normaler) Kühlschrank  1 meter Tiefe hat ) wird keine 15kg Wiegen.


----------



## colormix (13. Juli 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich manch einer hier überhaupt mal nen Kühlschrank getragen. selbst nen Familienkühlschrank mit Gefrierkombi wiegt keine 30kg. Die Einzigen Kühlschränke wo man nicht mehr allein Heben kann sind diese Doppeltür Teile wo noch ne Eiswürfelmaschine drinnen ist und nen Durchlaufkühlung und Filter für den Hauswasser anschluss, die Teile wiegen mal eben 60-70kg.
> 
> Nen Kühlschrank besteht aus bisl Plastik, ganz viel Hartschaum, der Kompressor und Wärmetauscher, so nen 1*1*1 Kühlschrank ( mal abgesehen das kein (normaler) Kühlschrank  1 meter Tiefe hat ) wird keine 15kg Wiegen.



Der hatte keine Tragegriffe und die Verpackung musste ich vor Ort entferne damit der hinten ins Auto passt , du hast wahrscheinlich 2 Meter lange Arme und kannst so den Kühlschrank schleppen > schick mal ein Foto davon *g*


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2019)

Man, man, man.
Du lügst mal wieder, ist einfach nur unglaublich.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2019)

Ist hier wieder Münchhausen zu Gange?


----------



## Venom89 (13. Juli 2019)

6 Dosen Bier, brauchen halt Platz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juli 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "halten sich in Grenzen" denn in harten Euros pro Jahr?.


Bei 2kW Stromverbrauch nur 60 Cent die Stunde. Wenn man das Ding im Sommer 14h anmacht, um zumindest den Energieeintrag durch die Sonne zu kompensieren,  sind das keine 10,-€  pro Tag, also quasi nichts.


----------



## Poulton (13. Juli 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> 6 Dosen Bier, brauchen halt Platz.


Was würde der bekannte und promovierte Naturwissenschaftler Axel Stoll dazu sagen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Haha, Fakten.
> Als wenn die colormix irgendwie interessieren würden.
> Er kennt nur seine eigenen Fakten.
> Widerlegt man sie ihm, wird das Thema gewechselt oder beleidigt.



Manchmal habe ich das Bedürfnis, Fakten neben falsche Aussagen zu stellen, auch wenn es keinen direkten Nutzen hat. Berufskrankheit 




JoM79 schrieb:


> Was man so Kühlschrank nennt, das ist ne bessere Kühlbox.
> Da brauch ich auch kein Auto für, um den zu transportieren.



Das ist keine "bessere" Kühlbox. Sondern, wie man unschwer an der Heizfunktion und dem extrem hohen Stromverbrauch erkennen kann, eine kleine Plastikkiste mit einem 40 W Peltier. Das absolut schlechteste, was man zum kühlen nehmen kann. Je nach Entfernung zum Supermarkt ist es energetisch effizienter, eine Isolierbox mit vorgefertigten Eiswürfeln zu füllen.

"Bessere Kühlboxen" arbeiten nach dem Adsorber-Prinzip, die bestehen/teuersten (aber auch lauteren) haben sogar einen kleinen Kompressor und unterliegen vollwertigen Kühlschränken nur wegen der in Miniaturbauweise schlechteren Isolation.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der hatte keine Tragegriffe und die Verpackung musste ich vor Ort entferne damit der hinten ins Auto passt , du hast wahrscheinlich 2 Meter lange Arme und kannst so den Kühlschrank schleppen > schick mal ein Foto davon *g*


Easy, ich mach das immer so wie Obelix mit dem Hinkelstein. Falls es mir zu heiß wird, kommt das Urinhandtuch zum Einsatz welches die Putzfrau vorbereitet hat. 

Ok, 1x1m ist schon sehr groß für einen kleinen Kühlschrank. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dekay55 (14. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der hatte keine Tragegriffe und die Verpackung musste ich vor Ort entferne damit der hinten ins Auto passt , du hast wahrscheinlich 2 Meter lange Arme und kannst so den Kühlschrank schleppen > schick mal ein Foto davon *g*



Nein ich rufe gewöhnlich Batman der Hilft mir dann, und davon kann ich dir gern nen Bild zeigen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (14. Juli 2019)

Nun wird es aber  langsam Kindisch Kindergarten>mäßig


----------



## colormix (14. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei 2kW Stromverbrauch nur 60 Cent die Stunde. Wenn man das Ding im Sommer 14h anmacht, um zumindest den Energieeintrag durch die Sonne zu kompensieren,  sind das keine 10,-€  pro Tag, also quasi nichts.



NUR ?  rechne  ma  aus was das pro Monat 2 Monate kostet ,#da kommt schon was zusammen .
Im Sommer  ist es ja auch so wenn es über mehrere Tage heiß ist das sich das gesamte Gebäude aufheizt  bis dann die Hitze wieder aus dem Zimmer ist dauert eine weile .


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2019)

Für manche Leute ist das halt nichts.


----------



## colormix (14. Juli 2019)

In einigen Teilen von  Australien  sind es im Sommer mehr Landes Mitte bis zu 50 c heiß >  bei 60 c kocht Wasser  das muss man sich mal vorstellen , 
das kann sich hier keiner Vorstellen was da abgeht .. 
da  geht es wirklich nicht ohne Klimaanlage mehr sonst gehst du kaputt bei der Hitze .

Knapp 50 Grad: Neue Hitzerekorde in Australien | tagesschau.de


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> In einigen Teilen von  Australien  sind es im Sommer mehr Landes Mitte bis zu 50 c heiß >  bei 60 c kocht Wasser


Bei 60°C kocht also Wasser, sehr interessant.
Lebst du auf 10000m Höhe oder was?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. Juli 2019)

Nein er hat nur in Chemie nicht aufgepasst ...  






colormix schrieb:


> ...das kann sich hier keiner Vorstellen was da abgeht ..



Doch und zwar jeder der schon mal dort war! Ist ja nicht mehr so als ob Australien für uns unerreichbar wäre.


----------



## Poulton (14. Juli 2019)

Ich fühle mich mal wieder an Monty Python erinnert:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2-YSqjz8_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





colormix schrieb:


> Im Sommer  ist es ja auch so wenn es über  mehrere Tage heiß ist das sich das gesamte Gebäude aufheizt  bis dann  die Hitze wieder aus dem Zimmer ist dauert eine weile .


Oder einfach lernen ordentlich zu lüften und nicht nur den Harnkühler laufen lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei 60°C kocht also Wasser


Wasser kocht eigentlich immer, beziehungsweise sublimiert. Wie Du schon
 sagst, ist es druckabhängig. Unter einem Druck von 200mbar kocht Wassser 
ab 60°C . Dir muss ich das nicht sagen, aber einen Blick in die Dampfdruckkurve 
von Wasser sollte hier der eine oder andere durchaus mal werfen.
Wasser und Dampfdruck: Dampfdrucktabelle für Eis und Wasser

Nicht zu verwechseln ist es mit dem langsamen lösen des Wassers in Luft in
Abhängigkeit der Luftfeuchte. Immer, wenn der Partielle Druck des Wasser
geringer ist, also die Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht 100% beträgt, löst sich Wasser 
langsam in der Luft. Sonst würde keine Wäsche trocknen. Das ist aber eine
Gleichgewichtsreaktion

Einzig über der kritischen Temperatur von 374,14°C ist der Begriff unpassend, 
weil Wasser nur noch in einer Phase vorliegt. Aber lassen wir das, auch wenn 
das ganze Thema Thermodynamik relevant ist, versteht es doch eh niemand 
jenseits der Inschinöre und Physiker.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Für manche Leute ist das halt nichts.


Es geht darum, dass man gut schlafen kann. Da sind auch 10,-€ kein Problem. 
Das ist für die Gesundheit. Da sollte man Prioritäten legen.


----------



## moonlive (14. Juli 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der TE meldet sich nicht mehr, er hat hier eigentlich alles an Tips bekommen, die man ihm geben kann, meine Gedankenspiele beziehen sich exakt auf das Thema, insofern kann ich dir damit kein Stück folgen, ...



Wenn es in meinem Zimmer so warm wäre wie es hier Seiten gibt wäre es nun bei 47°C wirklich kritisch.

Tip's hab ich schon genug bekommen, nur hilfts auch nicht weiter, für mich macht es halt ein unterschied ob ich die wärme von Bereich #1 nach Bereich #2 schiebe, oder die warme Luft von Bereich #2 nach Bereich#1.
Das eine macht den PC-Arbeitsplatz kühler aber insgesamt bleibt es im Zimmer zu warm und die zweite variante macht das ganze Zimmer kühler aber im Bereich#1 bleibt es trotzdem warm...
Mir kann dabei aber niemand folgen... Deswegen ist es schon OK, das ihr gekappert habt. "nicht wahr?"


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Juli 2019)

Ohne größeren bautechnischen oder klimatechnischen Aufwand sind die Möglichkeiten eben deutlich begrenzt, einen Raum bei einer bestimmten Temperatur zu halten, da kann man noch so viel drüber diskutieren, es wird nichts ändern... 
Das Wetter können wir nicht beeinflussen und die Bausubstanz wärmt sich im Laufe von Tagen dann durch, wenn es draußen richtig heiß wird, ein einfacher Luftaustauch, selbst mit kühler Nachtluft bringt selbst bei kontinuierlichem Durchzug nur so lange Besserung, bis es draußen wieder heiß wird, denn die Wände kühlt man so schnell nicht wieder runter, das dauert einige Tage nach einer extremem Hitzewelle.
Darum ist es auch nicht großartig relevant, wieviel Luft man mit Lüftern nachts durch den Raum bewegt, es hat nur einen temporären Effekt, weil die Wände und das Dach die Hitze vom Tag speichern und kontinuierlich abgeben.

Zum Vorwurf des Thread-Kaperns, du hast dich über weite Strecken nicht beteiligt, zuvor hattest du viele Tips bekommen, die wie ich oben ausgeführt habe alle keine Wunder bewirken können, das einzige wirklich wirkungsvolle wäre ein Split-Klimagerät gewesen und das kostet richtig Geld, in der Anschaffung wie im Unterhalt, weil es relativ konstant laufen müßte um drinnen konstant niedrige Temperaturen stabil zu halten.
Das einige hier dann nach deinem Fernbleiben immer mehr vom Thema abgewichen sind, ist nicht meine Schuld, ich hatte meist einen gewissen Bezug zum Thema oder hab diesen im Laufe der Postings versucht wieder herzustellen.
Da der Thread nun seit vielen Seiten in der Rumpelkammer gelandet ist, ist offtopic auch nicht mehr so schlimm, zum Thema ist eh seit vielen duzend Seiten eigentlich alles gesagt.


----------



## colormix (14. Juli 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum ist es auch nicht großartig relevant, wieviel Luft man mit Lüftern nachts durch den Raum bewegt, es hat nur einen temporären Effekt, weil die Wände und das Dach die Hitze vom Tag speichern und kontin t.



So ein keiner   Ventilator   bringt auch nichts  muss ein Großer sein   .


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> So ein keiner   Ventilator   bringt auch nichts  muss ein Großer sein   .



Du weißt schon wie viel Strom die verbrauchen ? 




moonlive schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Tip's hab ich schon genug bekommen, nur hilfts auch nicht weiter, für mich macht es halt ein unterschied ob ich die wärme von Bereich #1 nach Bereich #2 schiebe, oder die warme Luft von Bereich #2 nach Bereich#1.
> Das eine macht den PC-Arbeitsplatz kühler aber insgesamt bleibt es im Zimmer zu warm und die zweite variante macht das ganze Zimmer kühler aber im Bereich#1 bleibt es trotzdem warm...
> Mir kann dabei aber niemand folgen... Deswegen ist es schon OK, das ihr gekappert habt. "nicht wahr?"


 
Doch doch man konnte dir schon folgen und natürlich ist es egal ob man warme Luft unterm Dach von Links nach Rechts oder umgekehrt schiebt. 
Da ist einfach zu wenig Spielraum, speziell unterm Dach. 

Hoffentlich wurdest du trotzdem unterhalten.

PS: Die nassen Harntücher hast du sicher noch nicht probiert... scheint ein Geheimtipp. Wichtig ist, dass die während du schläfst aufgefrischt werden. Toi Toi Toi

PPS: Ich möchte aber darauf hinweisen, die Harntücher sind vor dem Auffrischen, vom Ventilator zu nehmen. Jeder fängt mal bei 0 an.


----------



## moonlive (15. Juli 2019)

Ein kleiner Ventilator bringt * wenig *. Zwei bringen nicht gleich das doppelte... also auch nicht viel mehr.
Kommt natürlich drauf an wieviel RPM der Ventilator bringt und wie schnell man ihn laufen lässt. Die Aerodynamik der Flügel spielt auch eine Rolle für ein grösseres Lüfterfördervolumen (m3h). Oder wieviele Flügel der Propeller hat.
Frage ist; was ist den ein kleiner Ventilator? 
Im PC bereich spielt der kleinste mit 40mm... und wenn man damit nicht alle Fugen im Haus stopft bringt der eine wahrscheinlich wirklich nichts.

Was versteht man den unter einem großen Ventilator?
Ich habe im Fernsehen mal öfters so Rohschacht Industrieventilatoren gesehen so ca. 2,5m im Durchmesser, bisher leider noch nie eine Seite gefunden um einen zu kaufen.
Es muss auch nicht umbedingt so ein großer sein, könnten doch auch 100 Stk. von den 120mmStandart sein... (dabei ist halt auch die Frage wie man die an den Storm anschließt.)
Dann wären wir bei einer Summe von 1,2m im Durchmesser.
Die Standard Deckenventilatoren haben auch einen Durchmesser von 1,35m, preislich kommt das ~relativ~ aufs gleiche raus. "geräuschpegel" ist dabei womöglich anderst.
Und dann gibts noch die... 30cm Tischventilatoren, ... nicht wirklich gross nicht wirklich klein... aber die nehmen einen haufen PLatz im Zimmer weg, wenn man die nicht an die Wand oder sonstwo hinhängen will/kann.
Nunja, in mein Dachgiebel passte nur ein 90cm Deckenventilator rein, aber der brummt schön die Luft runter, und eine 40cm Box die Luft dann raus. (((edit: nicht rein, das meinte ich damit "spielt keine rolle ob rein oder raus, gefühlt bringt raus halt mehr wie wenn der reinföhnt.) reinföhnen ist aber auch toll, doch das ist eine andere Geschichte und soll ein andermal erzält werden...))))edit ende.

Für's Grobe reicht dass. Für die Feinheiten hätte ich halt gerne einen Profi zur Seite, nun nachdem mein Zimmer in der Rumpelkammer versunken ist, und ich nun mein eigener Erodinamit-Profi geworden bin, oder wie nennt man die Kapitäne die von Meuteren gekappert worden sind? Stellt sich bloss nur noch die eine Frage: 
Wie Speicher ich bloss diese verdammte Hitze wenns im Winter dann heisst "mein Zimmer ist mir zu kalt"
- Ich schalte den PC ein- *verkrieche mich unter einer warme Decke* (und dann nach 3 Std. zocken) ~~~kuschelig warm~~~
Oder soll ich das Dach mit warmen Wasser bewässern. Hä? *gg*
Wie dem auch sei: "Ein deutlicher unterschied zum letzten Jahr (ThreadErstellungsDatum) ist es auf jedenfall.... könnte aber auch daran liegen das der Sommer dieses Jahr einfach voll kalt ist."


----------



## colormix (15. Juli 2019)

Den ich  habe   der pustet  auf höster Stufe ordentlich die Kältere Luft Abends/Nachts    ins Zimmer so  stark das es manchmal schon mal zu kalt wird im Zimmer  Druckmesser geschätzt 45 / 50 cm,
das mache schon seit Jahren so unabhängig davon ob ich die  Klimaanlage später am Tag  einschalte .
Wenn das nichts bringen würde , würde ich das ja nicht über Jahre so machen .

Was auch was brinkt vorm Zimmer ist der Balkonfußboden den ordentlich Nass machen und Ventilator wieder vor die Tür auf dem Balkonfußboden stellen das der Gut rein pustet >> das hat dann so ein Effekt wie ein Arctic Air in Großformat  , das verdunstende Wasser hat einen Kühleffekt .


----------



## colormix (15. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du weißt schon wie viel Strom die verbrauchen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ca. 30 Watt und die Handtücher schweben wie von Geisterhand vor dem Ventiltor ohne das man was machen muss ja ? Es  tropft  dann z.t auch runter auf dem Teppichboden und man hat schöne Wasserflecken danach .

Diese Heizungs Verdunster  müssten   eigentlich  auch  auch  gehen  diese Breiten wo so ein Papier rein kommt , da   schraubt  man  noch Vorne paar starke  PC Lüfter drauf  und  hat   vielleicht    einen selbst gebauten  Arctic Air  wo nichts auf den Teppich kleckert .


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2019)

Das Zauberwort heisst Schüssel, Eimer, Wanne etc.
Für alles mögliche hast du ne Antwort, aber für so was einfaches wie tropfendes Wasser fehlt dir eine Idee.


----------



## colormix (15. Juli 2019)

Schüssel, Eimer, Wanne > Mittelalter nee


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2019)

Alles klar.
Aber Wasser auf den Balkon zu giessen ist modernste Technik.
Aber von kann man eh nix erwarten.


----------



## Krautmausch (15. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Was versteht man den unter einem großen Ventilator?



Ich möbeliere gerade ne neue Wohnung und überlege ernsthaft, an der Stelle der Deckenlampe in Wohnzimmer und/oder Schlafzimmer so eine Lampe mit Deckenventilator wie in amerikanischen Filmen zu installieren. Wäre das nicht ... cool?


----------



## moonlive (15. Juli 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich möbeliere gerade ne neue Wohnung und überlege ernsthaft, an der Stelle der Deckenlampe in Wohnzimmer und/oder Schlafzimmer so eine Lampe mit Deckenventilator wie in amerikanischen Filmen zu installieren. Wäre das nicht ... cool?



Im Schlafzimmer pass auf, häng dir das Teil (wenn es aus Metall ist) auf keinen Fall direkt über den Kopf.
Hab ich gemacht. Nach 2 Nächten hab ich gedacht ich muss sterben- ... wenn mir das Ding aus 5m höhe aufn Kopf fällt... Da hilft auch die beste Deckenhalterung nicht's.

An welche Modelle hast du so gedacht wenn du meinst "wie in amerikanischen Filmen" was rustikales? HUNTER B001A51DA0 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder eher schlicht und modern? Ich hätte ja gerne den Black Magic von Casafan ohne Licht... nur mit 1,35m ist der Leider zu groß.


---wegem dem tropfenden Wasserproblem:
Ich hab das lange Zeit so gemacht: Holzbrett mit 4cm vom Bodenweg-Füße (wegen Staunäße). Dadrauf hab ich dann ein "Harntuch?" / Palästinensertuch gelegt.
Das Tuch hab ich dann am Abend, wenn das andere wassergetränkte Tuch fertiggetropft ist einfach nebenhingehängt. Am nächsten Tag dann wieder genommen usw.
nach 2 Wochen kann man das dann mal waschen.
Achtung: Das Tuch tagsüber ein paar mal verrutschen/umfalten oder bewegen damit das Wasser nicht immer auf die gleiche Stelle tropft.
Ansonsten saugt es sich an der Stelle voll und sickert dann durch auf das massiv-Holzbrett. Das saugt zwar auch aber besser ist es das Tuch mehrmals zu bewegen. 
Von Auffangbehältern wie Töpfe/Wannen halt ich nicht viel, weil wenn man da drüber stolpert läuft alles aufn Boden.
Akustik ist dabei auch so ne Sache tropfendes Wasser im Eimer hört sich nervtötend an.  Wassertropfen die auf ein gedämpftes Holzbrett fallen hingegen entspannend und meditativ (gerade an heißen Tagen entspannend.)


----------



## Krautmausch (15. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Im Schlafzimmer pass auf, häng dir das Teil (wenn es aus Metall ist) auf keinen Fall direkt über den Kopf.
> Hab ich gemacht. Nach 2 Nächten hab ich gedacht ich muss sterben- ... wenn mir das Ding aus 5m höhe aufn Kopf fällt... Da hilft auch die beste Deckenhalterung nicht's.
> 
> An welche Modelle hast du so gedacht wenn du meinst "wie in amerikanischen Filmen" was rustikales? HUNTER B001A51DA0 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> oder eher schlicht und modern? Ich hätte ja gerne den Black Magic von Casafan ohne Licht... nur mit 1,35m ist der Leider zu groß.



Nee, nix so pompöses Wild-West-Saloon-mäßiges. Eher schlicht, muss ja auch zum Raum passen. Bei mir ist die ausschlaggebende Beschränkung die Raumhöhe, die mit 2,55 Meter eher normal ausfällt. Es gibt definitiv Modelle mit geringer Bauhöhe, die nicht erst noch meterweit abgehängt werden sollen, aber so genau hab ich mich auch noch nicht informiert. Deckenleuchte soll natürlich auch gleich integriert sein. War nur so eine Idee, um gleichmäßigen Luftstrom bei geringer Lautstärke zu erzeugen. Standventilatoren sind ja doch eher laut und machen doch eher gerichteten Luftstrom. Wenn der Standventilator aufs Bett zeigt, trocknet einem über Nacht die Luftröhre aus und man erkältet sich am Ende noch, und wenn er woanders hin zeigt, merkt man kaum was. Und er ist einfach laut.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Juli 2019)

Das mit der Lautstärke stimmt, aber daß man zu sehr im Luftstrom sitzt und sich erkältet, dagegen hab ich einen einfachen Trick entdeckt, ich lassen den Ventilator nicht direkt auf mich pusten, sondern so, daß er schräg über mir auf die Decke pustet oder neben mir an die Wand, damit mischt sich die gesamte Raumluft durch und man hat eine angenehme Briese, ohne massiv Zugluft ab zu bekommen.
Allerdings muß man dabei etwas rumprobieren, bis man die ideale Position für den Ventilator gefunden hat und man braucht je nach Raumgröße einen recht starken Ventilator. Meiner verbraucht auf Stufe 1 schon etwa 56 Watt.


----------



## colormix (15. Juli 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das mit der Lautstärke stimmt, aber daß man zu sehr im Luftstrom sitzt und sich erkältet,.



Alles was zu Kühlung beiträgt macht Krach ,  
der Ventilator ,  
Arctic Air  ,
die Klimaanlage .

Gute Ventilatoren und Mobil Klima Geräten sitzt man nicht 
fest im Luftstrom die haben Alle einen Schwenkbaren Laufauslass  den man An/Aus  schalten  kann *g*
Erkälten tut man sich wenn man die Klimaanlage im Sommer zu Kalt einstellt  das Thema hatten wir auch mal auf der Arbeitsstelle.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei 60°C kocht also Wasser, sehr interessant.
> Lebst du auf 10000m Höhe oder was?



Es gibt da so Wässerchen, die kochen schon bei 78-80 °C 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wasser kocht eigentlich immer, beziehungsweise sublimiert.



Mach es doch nicht schlimmer als es ist. Sublimieren kann H2O nur, wenn es vorher Eis war. Wenn Wasser verdunstet, dann nennt man das verdunsten – hat aber nichts mit sieden zu tun, sondern hängt wie beschrieben von der Luftfeuchte ab.




moonlive schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Ventilator bringt * wenig *. Zwei bringen nicht gleich das doppelte... also auch nicht viel mehr.
> Kommt natürlich drauf an wieviel RPM der Ventilator bringt und wie schnell man ihn laufen lässt. Die Aerodynamik der Flügel spielt auch eine Rolle für ein grösseres Lüfterfördervolumen (m3h). Oder wieviele Flügel der Propeller hat.
> Frage ist; was ist den ein kleiner Ventilator?
> Im PC bereich spielt der kleinste mit 40mm... und wenn man damit nicht alle Fugen im Haus stopft bringt der eine wahrscheinlich wirklich nichts.
> ...



Ventilatoren bis ca. 80 cm bekommt man in Baumärkten und teilweise Einrichtungshäusern, zu dieser Jahreszeit sind aber oft alle ausverkauft. 100 120-mm-PC-Lüfter sind aufgrund der in der Summe schlechteren Aerodynamik vermutlich keine bessere Wahl und in annehmbarer Qualität auch viel teurer.
(Anm.: Als Tischventilator kann ich die 5-V-Variante der 200er Noctuas empfehlen. Nicht sehr stark, aber sehr leise, groß genug um aus 50-80 cm den gesamten Oberkörper zu bestreichen und ein USB-Adapter wird mitgeliefert. Damit kann man sich den ganzen Tag eine leichte, direkte Brise spendieren.)


----------



## Poulton (16. Juli 2019)

Rein interessehalber:


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> groß genug um aus 50-80 cm den gesamten Oberkörper zu bestreichen


Sitzt ihr mit freiem Oberkörper in der Redaktion?


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2019)

Er hat ja nicht geschrieben "den gesamten *nackten* Oberkörper".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mach es doch nicht schlimmer als es ist.


Es ging darum, dass ohne Angabe des Druckes nicht gesagt werden kann, ob Wasser kocht. Je nach Druck kann Wasser bei jeder beliebigen Temperatur kochen, solange es flüssig ist . Nur wenn es gefroren ist, kocht es nicht, über Sublimation kommt es trotzdem in die Gasphase. Doch doch, das stimmt schon....



Poulton schrieb:


> Sitzt ihr mit freiem Oberkörper in der Redaktion?


Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es gibt da so Wässerchen, die kochen schon bei 78-80 °C



Ihr sollt bei der Arbeit doch nicht destillieren und trinken.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber:
> 
> Sitzt ihr mit freiem Oberkörper in der Redaktion?



Nein. Sonst könnten wir die Groupies nicht mehr kontrollieren.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrr







JoM79 schrieb:


> Ihr sollt bei der Arbeit doch nicht destillieren und trinken.



Na dann halt nicht. 
Ws ist mit nur trinken?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2019)

Nur trinken ist ok.


----------



## Poulton (17. Juli 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Nein. Sonst könnten wir die Groupies nicht mehr kontrollieren.


iU ist doch nur eine harmlose alte Frau mit Nierenschutzkatzendeckchen auf einem Moped.


----------



## colormix (18. Juli 2019)

Paar Fotos währen nicht schlecht Redaktion  mit freien Oberkörper weil es so heiß ist im Zimmer .


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2019)

Machs Fenster auf, dann ist dir nicht mehr so warm.


----------



## colormix (18. Juli 2019)

Jedenfalls bringt ein Air Wasserkühler  mehr als ein Ventilator der  nur die Warme Luft um verteilt, 
Ventilator wenn man schwitzt spürt man eine Abkühlung  sonst keine , beim  Air Wasserkühler kommt etwas kühlere  Luft  , Ventilator  werde ich auch nicht mehr groß benutzten nur noch vorm Fenster zum Belüften  des Zimmers  Nachts .


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2019)

Häng ein feuchtes Handtuch drüber.


----------



## colormix (18. Juli 2019)

Weil das nicht lange vorhält  nur wenige Stunden , 
beim Air Wasserkühler ca. 8 Stunden,
die Air Kühler hatten mal 100  € gekostet was überteuert war ,
heute kosten die nur noch 35 €, 39 € das ist abgemessener Preis ,
es gibt einige die damit zufrieden sind und es wird ja auch immer darauf hingewiesen das es eine normale Klimaanalenge nicht ersetzt , wenn sich einen in unmittelbare nähe vor das  Bestellt stellt ist das besser als ein Ventilator  .
Die Wasser Kühler kühlen etwas in einen Bereich von ca. 2 Meter 2.50 Meter wenn man im Luftstrom ist das vor das Bett stellen passt schon .


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2019)

Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen, ein ausreichend starker und gut positionierter Ventilator bringt durchaus Abkühlung, selbst wenn er einen nicht direkt anpustet und auch wenn man nicht merklich schwitzt.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Weil das nicht lange vorhält  nur wenige Stunden , beim Air Wasserkühler ca. 8 Stunden,
> die Air Kühler hatte mal 100  € gekostet was überteuert ist ,
> heute kosten die nur noch 35 €, 39 € das ist abgemessener Preis .


Das sind kleine Teile, was soll ich damit in einer grossen Wohnung.
Ein ordentlicher Standventilator mit feuchtem Handtuch hat wesentlich mehr Leistung.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Häng ein feuchtes Handtuch drüber.



Oder eben ein Harntuch, dann spart man auch noch Wasser


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Oder eben ein Harntuch, dann spart man auch noch Wasser



Und bekommt einen echt betörenden Duft noch gratis.


----------



## colormix (18. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das sind kleine Teile, was soll ich damit in einer grossen Wohnung.
> Ein ordentlicher Standventilator mit feuchtem Handtuch hat wesentlich mehr Leistung.



Einen Standventilator mit feuchtem Handtuch kannste nicht einfach so auf deinem Nachtisch neben das Bett stellen , dafür sind die kleinen Air Wasserkühler gedacht .


----------



## Poulton (18. Juli 2019)

Dafür gibt es die Möglichkeit Fenster zu öffnen und ggf. noch Durchzug des Nachts zu machen. Echt Hightech und das für 0W Stromverbrauch!


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2019)

Er schläft doch tagsüber.


----------



## moonlive (18. Juli 2019)

Also den Water-AircoolerBox-Teilen, trau ich kein bisschen. Theoretisch Gut, nur die Qualität ist fraglich, verschiedene Patente, verschiedene Herstelle. Auch viele schlechte Bewertungen gelesen.
Was die Lebensdauer&Wartung der coolen Teilen angeht, ist mir auch fraglich, bei ein paar gibt es "Filter" zum wechseln, aber nachhaltig ist das auf dauer auch nicht.
Ich hab so ein Teil Venta LW45 weiß Luftbefeuchter/Luftreiniger ab €' '286,93 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland , die gibts auch in kleiner.
Bringen zwar die Luftfeuchtigkeit hoch und entfernen jede art von Staub in der Luft, aber solange man sich nicht direkt neben dran setzt (zum schlafen z.B.) , macht der nicht spürbar kühler.
Der große 45er, sieht ein wenig aus wie ein geschlossenes Katzenklo, damit muss man sich halt abfinden. Ist leicht zu reinigen, und wenn man so "entkalter" nimmt ist die Lebensdauer wahrscheinlich auch höher.
wie dem auch sei romane...

zurück zum Zimmer für den PC:
Was haltet ihr davon den PC da reinzustellen: Mobicool W40 AC/DC Thermoelektro-Kühlbox (9105302773) ab €' '84,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland wäre eine alternative zum Weintemperierschrank.
Ich warte immernoch auf eine Klimabox extra nur für den PC. ... und warte ... ***
Was mich auf die Idee brachte: 
PC vor/neben das Fenster stellen, Schrank davor stellen und den Rest mit Lüftereinbaurahmen eine Wand zubauen, ca. ~10-30 kleine Lüfter anschliessen und die dann mit eine Lüftersteuerung betreiben.
Das gewünschte Ergebnis: Die Abwärme des PC + Das Zimmer dahinter lüften.

klingt doch gut, oder?
Nur Leider steht mein PC genau im Gegenteil in der hintersten Ecke.
Die abwärme krieg ich da wohl gezielt nicht raus. Da heißt es nur warten und dann das komplette zimmer lüften.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

Nicht viel, wegen Kondenswasser.
Davon ab bringt so eine Kühlbox nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## dekay55 (19. Juli 2019)

Genau genommen bringt es Garnix, 

Sind die Leuts in den Ferien und Urlaub so faul geworden ihr Hirn einzusetzen ? 

Wieviel Leistung wird beim PC in Abwärme umgesetzt ? 
Was hat die Kühlbox für ne Kühlleistung ?  

Also mit 40Watt kühlt man sicherlich super runter, vor allen nen PC der über 100 Watt in Wärme umsetzt. 

Was natürlich auch super gut ist sich zig Lüfter nebeneinander zu Klatschen, die Luftverwirblungen werden für ein schön lautes sonores Geräusch verursachen und den ganzen Lufstrom Eliminieren.   Ich hätte hier 120er Lüfter die Schaufeln so extrem viel Luft und machen so einen Druck das man problemlos die Luft durch nen 5 meter Schlauch drücken kann und hatt dabei immer noch so einen hohen Luftdurchsatz das im PC nen Unterdruck entsteht. 
Das wäre nen Nidec Beta V, allerdings Will der Lüfter an 12V ach seine 3.5A weil der 40Watt zieht, dafür kann der so viel Luft schaufeln das man innerhalb von Minuten nen Kompletten Luftaustausch in nem kleinen Zimmer hin bekommt.  Und das sind PC Lüfter  Naja eigentlich die Lüfter die in meinen Servern verbaut sind  
Aber coole kleine Dinger, die sind in der Lage zu Schweben selbst wenn man noch Gewicht daraufpackt, eignet sich perfekt für nen Luftkissenboot.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Nur Leider steht mein PC genau im Gegenteil in der hintersten Ecke.



Nenn mich verrückt, aber wäre es nicht verdammt kostengünstig an dem Punkt anzusetzen?

An einer anderen Stelle, evtl. leicht erhöht, so dass von allen Seiten Luft ran kommt. 

Klar, der Aufwand ist höher als bei Amazon den Warenkorb zu bestellen aber ein Versuch ist es schon wert.


----------



## moonlive (19. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nenn mich verrückt, aber wäre es nicht verdammt kostengünstig an dem Punkt anzusetzen?
> 
> An einer anderen Stelle, evtl. leicht erhöht, so dass von allen Seiten Luft ran kommt.
> 
> Klar, der Aufwand ist höher als bei Amazon den Warenkorb zu bestellen aber ein Versuch ist es schon wert.



Hi verrückt, 
was meinst du mit "an dem Punkt" ansetzen? Und warum kostengünstiger?
Irgendwie bin ich an dem Punkt angelangt wo ich sagen muss: Der PC kann nur da stehen, ... verrucken geht + - 30cm. (näher an die Heizung oder weiter weg)
Ein Podest hab ich schon gemacht 13,5cm vom Boden weg, damit der nicht den ganzen Staub aufsaugen muss.

@dekay55: Ist das ernst gemeint mit dem Luftkissenboot? Ich will auch so Lüfter haben die von alleine schweben können.  Die sind bestimmt von Alienware oder?


----------



## colormix (19. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> zurück zum Zimmer für den PC:
> 
> PC vor/neben das Fenster stellen, Schrank davor stellen und den Rest mit Lüftereinbaurahmen eine Wand zubauen, ca. ~10-30 kleine Lüfter anschliessen und die dann mit eine Lüftersteuerung betreiben.
> Das gewünschte Ergebnis: Die Abwärme des PC + Das Zimmer dahinter lüften.



Vll an heißen Tagen nur mit Table online gehen nutzen ,
 mit PC Abwärme habe ich  hier 
so gut wie keine Probleme an heißen Tagen  es sind ja keine Gamer PCs sondern   Multimedia  PC etwas Game tauglich .

Für die wenigen Hitze Tage im Jahr lohnt es meiner Meinung nicht groß was um zubauen , was anderes wäre es wenn so eine Hitzewelle über mehrere Wochen dauerhaft ist .


----------



## dekay55 (19. Juli 2019)

moonlive;9943956 
@dekay55: Ist das ernst gemeint mit dem Luftkissenboot? Ich will auch so Lüfter haben die von alleine schweben können.  Die sind bestimmt von Alienware oder?[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> ja das ist Ernst gemeint, wie schon geschrieben  die Teile sind in Servern Verbaut  meine waren aus meinem  Dell Poweredge 19" Rackserver den ich auf Silent umgebaut hab.
> 
> Das sind 60er Brushless Lüfter.
> 
> ...


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

AIR Kühler Filter selber machen ,
ich habe  gestern einen Test gemacht ,
in wie weit Große Kaffeefilter geeignet sind,
es kam dabei raus sie sind  sehr gut geeignet und saugen  sich schön voll mit Wasser bis 
oben hin man muss sich diese nur zurecht schneiden das die in den Filter Kasten passen .

Handtücher und unten Wasserschale funktioniert NICHT,  die Handtücher saugen sich nicht von selber bis oben mit Wasser voll, 
so was ist ungeeignet , was auch gut geht sind diese Papier Filter die in die Wasser Verdunster  der Heizungen kommen .


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Kaffeefilter, lel.

Versuchs mal mit Filtern für Dunstabzugshauben. Die bringen eine Vielzahl an benötigten Eigenschaften mit. Ob das Harnaroma allerdings so gut durchkommt wie bei Kaffeefiltern ist fraglich.


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

E]

Die sind zu dick und die passen auch nicht in einen Air Kühler  wenn man die zurecht schneidet,
ich habe mir gestern eine Konstruktion gebaut mit Wasserschale 
und da rüber eine Vorrichtung  Kaffeefilter aufgehängt nebeneinander 
ca 12 dazwischen Distanz Stücke damit die Filter alle schon einen Abstand von 4 mm haben von einander ,
die Wasserschale mit Wasser befüllt heute morgen waren die bis zur oberen stelle schon durchleuchtet  fehlt nur noch ein starker Lüfter.

Was diese kleinen Air Kühler angeht die angeblich alle so schlecht  sein sollen, wenn die so schlecht sind dann währen die sicher nicht bei vielen Geschäften die die im Angebot hatten im Ladengeschäft "Netto" z.b.  nicht so schnell ausverkauft , bei Netto waren die schon nach 2 Tagen ausverkauft .
Einen Richtig Guten hatten die mal mit Fernbedienung und oben noch mal extra mit einem Luftbefeuchter  zusätzlich .
Netto hat am Montag wieder welche im Angebot,    die haben  hier heute  morgen 4 rein bekommen  als ich  eben im Laden Geschäft war standen da nur noch 2 -> 3 x darfst du nun raten wo diese zwei jetzt stehen ? *g*


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Ich sprach auch von echten Ventilatoren. Das richtiges Filterflies nicht in diese Spatzentränke geht war klar.

Wenn ich immer sehe wie die Leute ganze Einkaufswagen voll Klopapier einkaufen sehe schlussfolger ich auch immer, dass das verdammt gutes Klopapier sein muss.


----------



## Venom89 (20. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Netto hat am Montag wieder welche im Angebot,    die haben  hier heute  morgen 4 rein bekommen  als ich  eben im Laden Geschäft war standen da nur noch 2 -> 3 x darfst du nun raten wo diese zwei jetzt stehen ? *g*



Im deinem Badezimmer, neben der Toilette. Bereit zum befüllen.


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

Richtige Ventiltoren sind aber auch  nicht leiser als diese Kleinen Air Kühler und verbrauchen 
30 Watt an Strom .

Die haben das grade im Angebot da kaufen die Leute massig von,
ich habe auch vor kurzen eine 6 Platte Kaffee gekauft weil die das im Angebot hatten .


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Dabei trinkst du eigentlich gar keinen Kaffee. 
Manchmal geht's eben auch ums Prinzip.


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

doch 2 Große Tassen am Tag auch früher schon wenn es irgendwo im Angebot war ganze kleine Platte auf Vorrad gekauft , Kaffee kannste 2 bis 3 Jahre Lagern .


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Ich lieg hier im Freibad mit Bierchen, dein Beitrag gibt feinstes Kopfkino, den hab ich echt nicht kommen sehen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Richtige Ventiltoren sind aber auch  nicht leiser als diese Kleinen Air Kühler und verbrauchen
> 30 Watt an Strom .



Nein, es sind mehr. %product-title% kaufen
Und oh Wunder, der Luftdurchsatz ist ein ganz kleines, aber wirklich auch nur ein ganz kleines Stück höher.
Oh und etwas billiger als der Actic Air. %product-title% kaufen


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Ach du wieder mit deinen Fakten.

Die gefühlte Realität ist doch immer ganz ganz anders... Grüße aus dem Osten...

lol


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, es sind mehr. %product-title% kaufen
> Und oh Wunder, der Luftdurchsatz ist ein ganz kleines, aber wirklich auch nur ein ganz kleines Stück höher.
> Oh und etwas billiger als der Actic Air. %product-title% kaufen



Du kannst  dir auch 2 bis 4 Air Kühler hinstellen dann hast du einen Größeren Lauftauslas,
wo steht denn geschrieben, das man nur einen Air Kühler nutzen darf/soll ???  Wenn es zu heiß im Zimmer  wird das es vielleicht ein Air Kühler nicht mehr  schafft  dann stellt man sich 2 oder  4 hin wo das  Problem ?   >>> das ist immer noch Preiswerter als eine   Klimaanlage  *g*


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Das Problem an 4 solchen Dingern ist die Feuchtigkeit, Sherlock.

Aber nur zu, bei feuchten Wänden hat nachher eh wieder jemand Anderes schuld, war bestimmt schon Pfusch am Bau.

Außerdem können Pilze auch tolle Wand-Tattoos zeichnen. 
Klingt nach einer Win-Win-Win Situation, Geld gespart, kühler Luftzug, schöne Wände.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Du kannst  dir auch 2 bis 4 Air Kühler hinstellen dann hast du einen Größeren Lauftauslas,
> wo steht denn geschrieben, das man nur einen Air Kühler nutzen darf/soll ???  Wenn es zu heiß im Zimmer  wird das es vielleicht ein Air Kühler nicht mehr  schafft  dann stellt man sich 2 oder  4 hin wo das  Problem ?   >>> das ist immer noch Preiswerter als eine   Klimaanlage  *g*



Also 4mal so viel Kosten, immer noch gerade mal 10% vom Luftdurchsatz und ne feuchte Bude.
Super Lösung.


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also 4mal so viel Kosten, immer noch gerade mal 10% vom Luftdurchsatz und ne feuchte Bude.
> Super Lösung.



Einer verbraucht max 15 Watt x 2 = 30 Watt !!!
4  = 60 Watt.

Eine Klimaanlage   zieht 860 bis 2500 Watt und kostet in der Anschaffung ca. 400 bis 1000 € die kleinen Air Kühler 39 € pro Stück , wie ich schon mal sagte für die wenigen heißen Tage im Jahr kann man sich günstiger  mit einem keinem Air Kühler behelfen, eine  Klimaanlage    ist da fast schon unrentabel ,
Ventilator  kostet auch um die 30 bis 35 € einige ziehen sogar mehr als 40 Watt.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Ja, ich rede hier nicht von einer Klimaanlage.
Das machst nur du, weil du keine Argumente hast.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Ja ich, warum redest du jetzt wieder über Klimageräte? 

Dein Mini-Lüfter macht dasselbe wie ein Handtuch aufm Ventilator, darum auch der Preisvergleich zu einem Standventilator.


Ich denke du hast noch Fragen, verpackt in Ansagen.


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja ich, warum redest du jetzt wieder über Klimageräte?
> 
> Dein Mini-Lüfter macht dasselbe wie ein Handtuch aufm Ventilator, darum auch der Preisvergleich zu einem Standventilator.
> 
> ...



ich sagte bereits weiter oben,  das meine Putzfrau nicht extra Nachts aufsteht hier her  kommt die Handtücher neu befeuchtet , 
oder willste dir den Wecker stellen und alle paar Stunden aufstehen und die Handtücher Neu befeuchten ?  weil die  das nicht von alleine tun .
Air Kühler nach 8 Stunden nur etwas kaltes Wasser auffüllen  mehr nicht, das mit den Handtüchern würde  mir auch zu viel Arbeit machen und kein Platz .


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

Du hast eine eigene Putzfrau? Krass!


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich sagte bereits weiter oben,  das meine Putzfrau nicht extra Nachts aufsteht hier her  kommt die Handtücher neu befeuchtet ,
> oder willste dir den Wecker stellen und alle paar Stunden aufstehen und die Handtücher Neu befeuchten ?  weil die  das nicht von alleine tun .


Du schläfst doch nachts eh nicht.
Aber eine Diskussion mit dir ist eh sinnlos, weil du andauernd was Neues erfindest und dir alles immer so zurechtlegst, wie es dir gerade passt.


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du schläfst doch nachts eh nicht.
> Aber eine Diskussion mit dir ist eh sinnlos, weil du andauernd was Neues erfindest und dir alles immer so zurechtlegst, wie es dir gerade passt.



ich habe das ausprobiert statt nur aus 2. Hand zu lesen Google Suche  und wie gesagt schlecht finde ich diese Air Kühler nicht ,
ein Kompromiss  , kann ja jeder für sich selber entschieden so was zu kaufen oder lassen .


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Ah, jetzt wird wieder versucht zu beleidigen.
Sind wir schon wieder so weit?


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt wird wieder versucht zu beleidigen.
> Sind wir schon wieder so weit?



Das machst du doch hier und , 
sicherlich kann  man diese Air Kühler auch im Auto nutzen
einige haben einen USB/12 Volt Anschluss ,
nicht jedes Auto   hat eine Klimaanlage   das Teil Beifahrer Seite in den Fußraum stellen und die Lamellen nach  oben ,
nun erzählst du sicherlich  auch gleich  Ventilator  230 V  und Großes Handtuch im Auto ja ?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Sinnlos. 
Spam mal weiter. 
Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## fipS09 (20. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich sagte bereits weiter oben,  das meine Putzfrau nicht extra Nachts aufsteht


Kein Platz für nen Ventilator mit Handtüchern, oder um einen Zwangsrouter zu lagern, aber einen Knebelvertrag mit einer Putzfrau abschließen, oder zahlst du die per Prepaid?


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Die haben Klimaanlagen verbaut, Sherlock.

Unter Anderem auch wegen der Entfeuchter- Funktion.


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> oder zahlst du die per Prepaid?



per Prepaid was denn sonst .


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sinnlos.
> Spam mal weiter.
> Viel Spaß noch.


Das stellst du immer wieder fest, aber diskutierst trotzdem noch mit ihm weiter.


----------



## fipS09 (20. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> per Prepaid was denn sonst .


Vermutlich mit Arbeitsvertrag inkl. Kündigungsfrist, so kenne ich das 
Da überweist man dann am ersten das Geld für die erbrachte Arbeitsleistung des letzten Monats.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das stellst du immer wieder fest, aber diskutierst trotzdem noch mit ihm weiter.



Und? 
Wenn ich Langeweile habe, dann ist es manchmal ein guter Zeitvertreib. 
Aber er kann hier ja eh machen was er will, Folgen hat das nie.


----------



## fipS09 (20. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber er kann hier ja eh machen was er will, Folgen hat das nie.


Gott sei dank, was sollen wir sonst gegen die Langeweile tun? 
Hauptsache er bekommt Kontra wenn er wieder versucht jemanden zu beraten.


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

Die einginge       flamen  hier nur rum   ohne eins dieser Geräte zu  überhaupt besetzten, die einfach ignorieren .

Mein 2.  Test wird sein mit 4 AIR Kühlern zu versuchen einen kleinen Raum runter zu kühlen   die werden statt mit Wasser mit Eis oben befüllt ,
dazu muss es im Zimmer 27/28 c warm sein und ziehe ich durch weil mich das 
einfach interessiert und es über so was keinen Test und keine Erfahrungswerte gibt .

Es geht hier   nur darum wie man einen Raum runter kühlen kann nicht ob man Handtücher ins Zimmer hängt alleine der Gedanke ist Schrecklich .


----------



## kero81 (20. Juli 2019)

Also dieses Popcorn schmeckt mit solchen Threads immer richtig gut! 

@TE

Hier, letztens bei nem Kumpel aufgestellt. Garnicht mal sooo übel....

https://www.amazon.de/Olimpia-Splen...s=klimagerät&qid=1563650459&s=gateway&sr=8-13


----------



## moonlive (21. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es geht hier   nur darum wie man einen Raum runter kühlen kann nicht ob man Handtücher ins Zimmer hängt alleine der Gedanke ist Schrecklich .


Nicht falsch, aber auch nicht ganz richtig.
Mir reicht bei den Temp. ein feuchtes Handtuch. (der Gedankte: Warm ist toll, egal wie warm. Hauptsache es ist nicht kalt. ~southern comfort~ und wenns sein muss. Dann schwitz ich, das ist die beste und zuverlässigste Klima die's gibt.)
Was mich eigentlich stört ist die warme PC Abluft. Wie soll man das beschreiben: Es ist stickig? evtl. Smogig? Jeder kennt doch diese stehende Elektro"smog"luft wenn der PC mehrere Stunden läuft.
Option 1: Fenster auf und Zimmer *komplett* lüften.
Option 2: PC vor das Fenster und wie in option 1, den kleinen Bereich ab und zu mal kurz stoß lüften.
Option 3: Ich frag mich immernoch woran ich ansetzen soll in Beitrag  #495 von -shorty-
Steht der PC nun am anderen Ende gut? Solang ich direkt am Fenster schlafen kann.
Oder soll der PC an das Fenster und ich muss den kürzeren ziehen und mich in das hinterste Eck (von dieser staubigen**** Hütte?) legen.
Mit so geräten wie Luftbefeuchter+reiniger + Frischluftzufuhr, könnte man das sogar auf Dauer (8Std. schlaf täglich) dort aushalten.



kero81 schrieb:


> Also dieses Popcorn schmeckt mit solchen Threads immer richtig gut!
> 
> @TE
> 
> ...


Nur das Gerät oder gab es auch ein PC dazu? ... gibt es noch so Sachen wie Lanpartys?
Die beschreibung der Klima find ich seltsam 





			
				Olimpia Splendid Italienisches design schrieb:
			
		

> Mit R290 - Das natürliche Kühlmittel mit den geringsten Auswirkungen auf die globale Erwärmung (GWP=3)


----------



## colormix (21. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Was mich eigentlich stört ist die warme PC Abluft. Wie soll man das beschreiben: Es ist stickig? evtl. Smogig? Jeder kennt doch diese stehende Elektro"smog"luft wenn der PC mehrere Stunden läuft.
> Option 1: Fenster auf und Zimmer *komplett* lüften.
> Option 2: PC vor das Fenster und wie in option 1, den kleinen Bereich ab und zu mal kurz stoß lüften.
> Option 3: I



Wieso gibt dein PC so viel Wärme ab was ist das für eine config ? Wenn man  nur im Desktop Modus  ist wird doch die CPU und die GPU kaum ausgelastet was wird denn da so heiß taktet der nicht runter im Desktop Modus ?

ich kenne so was vom Alten X86 PC irgendwas mit MS Dos und RLL HDD so laut wie ein Staubsauger > hatte die Schwerster und immer einen trockenen Halls vorm PC.

ich konnte gut schlafen genau so als wenn ich die   Klimaanlage  an hätte ist nur  halt laut und da immer Ohropax drin.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Nur das Gerät oder gab es auch ein PC dazu? ... gibt es noch so Sachen wie Lanpartys?
> Die beschreibung der Klima find ich seltsam



Wieso R290 ist tatsächlich mehr oder Minder natürlich, das ist reines Flüssiges Propan.


----------



## Venom89 (21. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wieso gibt dein PC so viel Wärme ab was ist das für eine config ?



Stell dir mal vor, es gibt auch PCs die im stande sind H265 flüssig abzuspielen und noch viel mehr können. 



> Wenn man  nur im Desktop Modus  ist wird doch die CPU und die GPU kaum ausgelastet was wird denn da so heiß ?



Auch auf dem Desktop wird Energie in Wärme umgesetzt. 



> ich kenne so was vom Alten X86 PC irgendwas mit MS Dos und RLL HDD so laut wie ein Staubsauger > hatte die Schwerster und immer einen trockenen Halls vorm PC.



Von Staubsaugern war nicht die Rede. 



> ich konnte gut schlafen genau so als wenn ich die   Klimaanlage  an hätte ist nur  halt laut und da immer Ohropax drin.



Ab und an solltest du die mal entfernen.


----------



## moonlive (21. Juli 2019)

Das Teil betreibt sich also wirklich mit "gas" ?, nicht mit storm und ist deswegen "sparsamer" ? Hää, die Naturwissenschaft hab ich noch nie begriffen.
Mir ist nur gerade aufgefallen selbst wenn ich mir sowas hohlen wollte:
Zitat: Kompakte Klimaanlage: nur 70 cm hoch und 35 cm breit. 
Das Teil ist fast so groß wie mein Kleiderschrank, wo soll das noch hin oben drauf oder neben den Deckenvetilator?

Was da so heiß wird im PC, hmm.. die PC Lüfter kühlen doch. Deswegen braucht der PC auch keine eigene Klimagerät. Aber warm wird das schon. Im Desktop modus nicht viel, aber ingame bei Auslastung dann schon.
PC-Abwärme halt, nicht heiß aber warm. Und die macht sich dann langsam mit der Zeit in meinem Zimmer breit. Das mit trockenen Hals kenn ich, das war mal ne Zeit da hatte ich das NT genau neben/ -in meinem Bett. *hust* *hust* 
Aber gewöhnen kann ich mich nicht daran.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2019)

Da NT gehört ins Gehäuse und nicht zum kuscheln ins.
Und PC Lüfter kühlen nicht, sie befördern nur Luft.


----------



## kero81 (21. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> ***Zitat gekürtzt***
> Nur das Gerät oder gab es auch ein PC dazu? ... gibt es noch so Sachen wie Lanpartys?
> Die beschreibung der Klima find ich seltsam



Bitte was?! PC dazu? Lan-Partys?! 




moonlive schrieb:


> ***Zitat gekürtzt***
> Mir ist nur gerade aufgefallen selbst wenn ich mir sowas hohlen wollte:
> Zitat: Kompakte Klimaanlage: nur *70 cm hoch und 35 cm breit*.
> Das Teil ist fast so groß wie mein Kleiderschrank, wo soll das noch hin oben drauf oder neben den Deckenvetilator?



Und wieder... Bitte was?!


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Das Teil betreibt sich also wirklich mit "gas" ?, nicht mit storm und ist deswegen "sparsamer" ? Hää, die Naturwissenschaft hab ich noch nie begriffen.
> Mir ist nur gerade aufgefallen selbst wenn ich mir sowas hohlen wollte:
> Zitat: Kompakte Klimaanlage: nur 70 cm hoch und 35 cm breit.
> Das Teil ist fast so groß wie mein Kleiderschrank, wo soll das noch hin oben drauf oder neben den Deckenvetilator?
> ...



 ich versuch das mal ernst zu nehmen. 
Punkt 1  "Gas" ist nur der Aggregat zustand. 
Punkt 2  Propan wird in diesen Anlagen als Medium zum Wärmetauschen benutzt. 
Punkt 3 diese Mono Geräte sind Standalone die auf dem Boden stehen bleiben. die Teile für an die Wand bzw unter die Decke sind Split Anlagen. 
Punkt 4 PC Netzteile nutzt man nicht als Sauerstoff inhalator bei Schlafapnoe  


@Kero er fragte ob du zusätzlich zu der Klima anlage auch nen PC bei deinem Kumpel aufgestellt hast, er glaubte wohl ihr macht ne Lan party und braucht deswegen ne Klimaanlage, oder irgendwie so


----------



## kero81 (21. Juli 2019)

Achsooooo  Ok, die Gedankensprünge hab ich echt nicht herleiten können.

@TE
Nein, da wurde kein PC mit aufgestellt. Er wohnt auch im Dachgeschoß und sein Dach ist wohl mit Frischhaltefolie isoliert > abnormal heiß im Sommer. Demnach auch keine Lan-Party.

Bleibt jetzt nurnoch sein Miniatur Kleiderschrank ungeklärt.


----------



## moonlive (21. Juli 2019)

Achso,  ne art Klimarettungsdienst. Kommt dann bei bedarf jemand mit Mobilem Klimagerät vorbei und kühlt dann 1-2Stunden das Zimmer. Nächste woche dann nochmal. Ein Anruf genügt.
Frage ist dann mit den Auswirkungen auf die globale Erwärmung. Wird dann für den Fahrtweg extra Benzin verbrannt und im Auto läuft dann noch sicherlich ein "nicht propan" Klimagerät.
Lohnt sich wahrscheinlich auf dauer nicht. Aber als Notfall, wenn's wirklich zu heiß ist. 
Genau wie mit dem Kleiderschrank, ist auch ne Notlösung. 82cm hoch, 72cm breit, 35cm tief. wenn mans genau nimmt ist das ein Aktenschrank. der ist sogar doppelt so groß wie das Klimagerät.
Aber eigentlich gehört der noch minimiert, auf die größse eines Schuhregals vielleicht mit 25cm tiefe wäre noch okay,  oder...
...passt in ein Bigtowergehäuse eine Jeans, Kaputzenpullover, 4t-shirt ein Longsleeve,2paar Socken und noch die Unterwäsche?


----------



## colormix (21. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Frage ist dann mit den Auswirkungen auf die globale Erwärmung. Wird dann für den Fahrtweg extra Benzin verbrannt und im Auto läuft dann noch sicherlich ein "nicht propan"



stell doch den PC einfach weiter weg Maus/Keyb. per Funk Kabellos,
Monitor Kabel kann man sicherlich mit einem Gutem HDMI Kabel  bis 10 Meter machen


----------



## kero81 (21. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Achso,  ne art Klimarettungsdienst. Kommt dann bei bedarf jemand mit Mobilem Klimagerät vorbei und kühlt dann 1-2Stunden das Zimmer. Nächste woche dann nochmal. Ein Anruf genügt.
> Frage ist dann mit den Auswirkungen auf die globale Erwärmung. Wird dann für den Fahrtweg extra Benzin verbrannt und im Auto läuft dann noch sicherlich ein "nicht propan" Klimagerät.
> Lohnt sich wahrscheinlich auf dauer nicht. Aber als Notfall, wenn's wirklich zu heiß ist.
> Genau wie mit dem Kleiderschrank, ist auch ne Notlösung. 82cm hoch, 72cm breit, 35cm tief. wenn mans genau nimmt ist das ein Aktenschrank. der ist sogar doppelt so groß wie das Klimagerät.
> ...




Soll das iwie witzig sein, oder ist das dein Ernst?!


----------



## moonlive (21. Juli 2019)

Ach, den ernst des Lebens irgendwie witzig nehmen...
Ich muss mir selber annen Kopf langen *klatsch*
Was spielt die Möbeleinrichtung beim Temparieren schon für ne Rolle?
Das einzige das sie den Airflow stört beim Lüften.


Ne wirklich witzig ist das nicht, sorry.
Hm... ernst gemeint auch nicht. Ok.
Aber mein 80x70x35 Kleiderschrank ist schon echt. Das mit dem BigTower nicht. Auch wenns cool wäre wenn man seine Klamotten in nem PC-Case hätte


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

moonlive@
lt Wetterbericht wird es die nächsten Tage ab Montag wieder gut heiß in Deutschland  ca. 9 Hitze Tage  , naja  ich habe mich ja gut eingedeckt .
Wenn du deinen PC in den Schrank stellst überhitzt der nach einer weile das würde ich  lassen .
stell den PC weiter weg mit   Verlängerung Kabel und  Keyb. Maus Kabellos oder einen Ventilator davor das der die Abwärme  wo anders hin pustet .
Wenn du deinen Raum nur vorübergehend kühlst und  danach  nicht mehr wird es wieder warum im Zimmer, je nach dem wie gut das Gebäude Isoliert ist  geben trotzdem die Mauern    die Warme wieder ins Zimmer nach einer weile zurück ,

 sehr viel kommt auch über die Fenster rein wenn man die   NICHT abgedunkelt hat mit Iso Folie wenn die Sonne direkt darauf scheint     wie im Gewächshaus so zu sagen .


----------



## Krolgosh (22. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> lt Wetterbericht wird es die nächsten Tage ab Montag wieder gut heiß in Deutschland  ca. 9 Hitze Tage  , naja  ich habe mich ja gut eingedeckt .
> .



Wie kann denn das sein.. du hast doch gesagt die große Hitze sei vorbei und da kommt dieses Jahr eh nix mehr.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2019)

Da soll ja wirklich eine heiße Woche auf uns zu kommen.
Gemeldet sind hier (bei mir) von Di bis Fr ca 33-36 Grad.
Ich finde auch das alles über 30 Grad kaum auszuhalten ist, bei der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit.


Diese Woche wird nicht mit Stromkosten gegeizt. Da lass ich die Klimaanlage den ganzen Tag zuhause laufen.
Dritter Stock, Dachboden über mir, geschlossener Balkon vorm Schlafzimmer der gut und gerne 40 Grad erreicht.... 
Das wird ein "Spaß".


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2019)

Du glücklicher, mir gehts schon bei 25°C so.


----------



## John_Shaft (22. Juli 2019)

Ich wohne direkt über dem Keller! Lade alle Dachgeschossler ein bei mir unterzukommen.


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Wie kann denn das sein.. du hast doch gesagt die große Hitze sei vorbei und da kommt dieses Jahr eh nix mehr.



  Da kannste mal sehen das die Glaskugel der Wetter Frösche nicht so genau vorhersagen kann , für heute hatte man am Freitag 28 c Vorausgesagt ,  nun aber max 25 c nur  lt. Web Seite Wetter aktuell,  sind in Wirklichkeit   aber 28 c hier  draußen lt. meiner Wetterstation der Sensor steht im Schatten !



John_Shaft schrieb:


> Ich wohne direkt über dem Keller! Lade alle Dachgeschossler ein bei mir unterzukommen.



Da kanste ja Alle Einladen die hier an heißen Tagen  immer den heißen Kopf bekommen  *g* würde auch was zum trinken bereit stellen .

Dachgeschoss kommt darauf  an wie gut das Dach Isoliert ist,
 da kann man manchmal    noch etwas machen das es nicht ganz so heiß im Zimmer wird .
Beim Dachgeschoss ist ja immer das Problem der direkten Sonnen Einstrahlung durch die  Fenster   und die Warme noch oben staut  .


----------



## moonlive (25. Juli 2019)

Ok, eine frage hier... wäre mir irgendwie zu primitiv dafür ein Thread im Prozessorenbereich aufzumachen.

Ich habe im Bad (grosses Dachflächenfenster richtung Westen) dort wird es Abends richtig warm weil die Sonne abends reinscheint.
Und dort habe ich ein Hochschrank.
Oben drauf steht ein CPU-Kühler ( als Dekoration ) ohne Lüfter nur Grill.
Wenn da jetzt die Sonne draufscheint wird das Teil ( weil aus Metall ) richtig heiß.

Kann man das nicht irgendwie umfunktionieren? Das es kühlt? 
Ist ja schliesslich ein Kühler.
Fällt jemanden eine Idee ein wie man das Verkabeln könnte damit der nicht "aufheitzt" sondern "kühlt".

Ein Sonnensegel im Formfaktorformat basteln? Oder doch in die Kommode damit? Noch besser in den Gefrierschrank?
Macht das Sinn ?


----------



## keinnick (25. Juli 2019)

Die Funktionsweise eines solchen CPU-Kühlers ist Dir aber zumindest in Ansätzen bekannt, oder?


----------



## Firefox83 (25. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Noch besser in den Gefrierschrank?
> Macht das Sinn ?



ja auf jeden Fall! Wenn der Kühler genug Wärme gespeichert hat, kannst du ihn zum Abkühlen in den Gefrierschrank legen. Dann entziehst du deiner Wohnung Energie in Form von Wärme ab :devil

da ich tagsüber nicht zuhause bin, lasse ich einfach den Gefrierschrank offen, dann kühlt er den ganzen Raum ab. Klever, nicht? 

und jetzt ein ernstgemeinter Tipp, einfach ein feuchtes Badetuch über zwei Stühle aufhängen. Die Verdampfung entzieht der Umgebung Energie ab. Nicht extrem viel, aber immerhin etwas. Mit einem Ventilator davor geht es schneller. 
ist aber wegen der ansteigenden Feuchtigkeit in der Wohnung nicht als Dauerlösung zu empfehlen.

vermutlich wurde aber der Tipp hier im Thread schon mal gepostet.


----------



## dekay55 (25. Juli 2019)

Einfach mehr Wäsche waschen weil man eh mehr Wäsche im Sommer brauch.   


Aber mal Ernsthaft, die Frage mit dem Kühler die war nicht ernst gemeint oder ? Oder sie war ernst gemeint und du hast extrem Bewusstseinsverändernde Substanzen zu dir genommen. Die Frage kann nicht ernst gemeint sein   Oder ich will es einfach nicht glauben. Das ist schon nicht mehr Amüsant das ist Traurig wenn soviel Grundwissen über Physik fehlt.


----------



## moonlive (25. Juli 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Die Frage kann nicht ernst gemeint sein   Oder ich will es einfach nicht glauben.



Kannst mir schon glauben das bei mir im Bad ein Kühler steht, denn hab ich von Lok92 gekauft.
Und weil ich selbst auf keine Antwort komme, wie sich das Teil kühlt ( von selbst mal nicht spürbar viel, dabei müssten die Lamellen sich doch schneller abkühlen als ein massiver Eisenblock ) stellt sich nun bei mir wirklich die Frage:
Bin ich in Physik durchgefallen, 6? Oder ist meine Aufgabenstellung einfach unmöglich?

Und weil mir mein Bewusstsein hä verändeerte Substanz mir sagt: Ich will nicht Prozessoren bereich fragen, die würden die Frage einfach nur lachhaft finden.
Frag ich doch lieber hier in meinem Zimmer/ oder Bad. 
schliesslich macht der schon ganzschön warm im Raum, ist der Abends sowieso aber hmm... "kalt kriegt man den ernsthaft nicht oder?"
Hilft eigentlich dann nur wie schon im Thread beschrieben, Fensterauf und lüften.

Soll ich den Lüfter wieder anschliessen, aber laut der logischen funktionsweise bringt das ja nix, bis auf das der Kühler dann ein Chip kühlen könnte...
Aber für was brauch ich ein Chip im Bad?
Ne also ernsthaft, ne gebrauchte Maus würd ich mir ja irgendwo hinhängen aber ein CPU :o


----------



## colormix (25. Juli 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> da ich tagsüber nicht zuhause bin, lasse ich einfach den Gefrierschrank offen, dann kühlt er den ganzen Raum ab. Klever, nicht?



  Und hinten am Gefrierschrank  kommt dann noch mehr Abwärme raus als vorher tolle Idee , das bringt überhaupt nichts wenn man die Abwärme nicht raus pumpen kann , das treibt  nur unnötig die Strom Kosten hoch .


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

Wow, was ein Blödsinn hier teilweise wieder geschrieben und geglaubt wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2019)

Ich habe ein 40g Auswuchtgewicht außen an ein Lüfterblatt von meinem Ventilator geklebt. Seitdem ist es 10°C kühler geworden in meinem Zimmer. 
Ist quasi das gleiche Prinzip wie ein Phasenwechsel-Rotationsschwingungskühler nur 50x billiger. 
Ingenieure hassen es wenn man diesen Trick öffentlich postet.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

Ich hoffe du hast noch ein gutes altes Bleigewicht genommen, hat nen besseren Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast noch ein gutes altes Bleigewicht genommen, hat nen besseren Wirkungsgrad.


Wirklich?  Das teste ich morgen!


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 40g Auswuchtgewicht außen an ein Lüfterblatt von meinem Ventilator geklebt. Seitdem ist es 10°C kühler geworden in meinem Zimmer.
> Ist quasi das gleiche Prinzip wie ein Phasenwechsel-Rotationsschwingungskühler nur 50x billiger.


Coole Sache muß ich mal testen!

Und wenn man quasi zwei Gewichte dran macht ist es 20 Grad kühler?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Coole Sache muß ich mal testen!
> 
> Und wenn man quasi zwei Gewichte dran macht ist es 20 Grad kühler?


Neeeeeeee mehr ist hier nicht besser! Könnte sein das es dann gar nicht mehr geht.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

Hier werden so tolle Tipps im Thread genannt.
Auch mit dem Kühlschrank offen lassen.
Habe ich probiert... aber irgendwie wurde nicht der Raum kühler, sondern da drin alles wärmer.


----------



## fipS09 (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Habe ich probiert... aber irgendwie wurde nicht der Raum kühler, sondern da drin alles wärmer.



Hast du auch das Rad auf volle Leistung gedreht?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Hast du auch das Rad auf volle Leistung gedreht?


Ja sicher. Volle Pulle!


----------



## fipS09 (25. Juli 2019)

Sehr seltsam, da würde ich definitiv mal über einen Wechsel nachdenken, mir scheint dein Kühlschrank ist Gruppenreguliert und kann nicht die volle Leistung auf der 7° Schiene ausgeben.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

Mensch daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Das wirds sein!


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Juli 2019)

Boah ist dieser Thread einfach *Göttlich*.


Aber ich kann auch "sinnolles" Beitragen 



moonlive schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht irgendwie umfunktionieren? Das es kühlt?
> Ist ja schliesslich ein Kühler.
> Fällt jemanden eine Idee ein wie man das Verkabeln könnte damit der nicht "aufheitzt" sondern "kühlt".



Also theoretisch ist das schon *möglich*....
Peltier Elemente sind immer lustig 
Aber besser ein Kühler ohne Heatpipes (oder welche mit für niedrige Temps).

fear my paint skills



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler



Ich hoffe wirklich dass da niemand ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2019)

Geht je hier echt kreativ zu und auf solche Ideen würde ich selbst gar nicht kommen... 
Unterhaltsam ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## colormix (26. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hier werden so tolle Tipps im Thread genannt.
> Auch mit dem Kühlschrank offen lassen.
> Habe ich probiert... aber irgendwie wurde nicht der Raum kühler, sondern da drin alles wärmer.



Das liegt an der Hitze  bei dem Ein oder anderem  ist es zu warum im Zimmer.
Der gleiche Effekt wenn ich meine Mobil Klimaanlage nehmen    hinten den Abluft Schlauch abmache dann ist es zwar unmittelbar vor der Klimaanlage kühl und hinter dieser  wird es doppelt so heiß   sich der Raum    weiter aufheizt das Aggregat selber  gibt   auch noch   zusätzlich  Abwärme ab ,
  schaltet  auch nicht mehr ab weil die gewünschte  Raum   Temperatur  nicht erreicht wird .


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

Manche Leuten könnte man glaube ich mit nem Sarkasmusschild auf den Schädel schlagen.


----------



## Firefox83 (26. Juli 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 40g Auswuchtgewicht außen an ein Lüfterblatt von meinem Ventilator geklebt. Seitdem ist es 10°C kühler geworden in meinem Zimmer.
> Ist quasi das gleiche Prinzip wie ein Phasenwechsel-Rotationsschwingungskühler nur 50x billiger.
> Ingenieure hassen es wenn man diesen Trick öffentlich postet.



aber aufpassen, wenn man zu viel Gewicht nimmt, dann bleiben die Lüfterblätter stehen und der Raum dreht sich! üble Sache, habe ich schon mal erlebt als ich stockbesoffen mich ins Bett gelegt habe, der ganze Raum drehte sich, musste mit einem Fuss auf dem Boden den Raum festhalten. nebenbei lief der Venti, vermutlich war der Venti in der Nacht stark unwuchtig und lief nur auf einer Seite,vielleicht hatte sich eine Mücke darauf bequem gemacht. 

wird Zeit für's Wochenende


----------



## dekay55 (26. Juli 2019)

moonlive schrieb:


> Kannst mir schon glauben das bei mir im Bad ein Kühler steht, denn hab ich von Lok92 gekauft.
> Und weil ich selbst auf keine Antwort komme, wie sich das Teil kühlt ( von selbst mal nicht spürbar viel, dabei müssten die Lamellen sich doch schneller abkühlen als ein massiver Eisenblock ) stellt sich nun bei mir wirklich die Frage:
> Bin ich in Physik durchgefallen, 6? Oder ist meine Aufgabenstellung einfach unmöglich?



Ach sch.,.... jetzt bist du uns doch auf die Schliche gekommen. Ok  eigentlich ein Geheimnis der Iluminati, den F.U.C.K.U.P ( Der Computer von Hagbard Celine ) benötigt eine ausgeklügelte Kühlung die frei von Beweglichen Teilen ist.  Das hat alles mit der 23 und der 5 zu tun. 
Im Grunde ganz einfach, der Tag hat 24 Stunden, jeder hat 23 Kühler, nun ist es so das die Kühler erst Aktiviert werden nach 5 Stunden und man braucht ein Aktuator um den Kreislauf in Bewegung zu setzen.  Du packst die Kühler alle in die Gefrierbox, nach 2 Stunden musst du 3 Kühler umdrehen ( ergibt 23 ) und nach weiteren 3 Stunden musst du 2 Kühler drehen ( ergibt wieder 23, und da der Anfang das Ende zugleich ist ergibt sich hier schon die Symbiose und der Kreislauft läuft an, und der beweis das der Anfang das Ende ist. 2+3 = 5  und erstaunlicherweise 3+2 = 5 
2 anfang, 3 Ende, egal wie man es dreht, es gibt 5, wobei es mir manchmal lieber wäre es gibt Sex aber das muss ich mit meiner Freundin heut abend besprechen. 
Nun nimmst du einen Kühler aus der Gefrierbox und plazierst ihn an der passenden Stelle im Raum, nach einer Stunde stellst den Kühler wieder ins Gefrierfach und nimmst den nächsten Raus, wichtig is hierbei das zufallsprinzip nach 23, am besten mit dem Kinderspiel "Ene Mene Muh und raus bist du" Af den ersten blick siehts unsymetrisch aus weil das ja 7 Wörter sind, aber 7-2 = 5   2-5 = 3 + 2 = 5  ODER 23.  
Das ganze wiederholst du 23 mal am Tag, und du wirst noch etwas erstaunliches der Tag hat in Wirklichkeit nur 23 Stunden, und du wirst noch etwas erstaunliches Feststellen wenn du die nichtsahnenden damit Konfrontierst bekommst du früher oder Später das Perfekte Leben geschenkt. Du bekommst ein Voll Möbliertes Zimmer mit einer dicken Isolationsschicht auf den Wänden ( is ganz Witzig, dadurch werden die ganz Weich und Kuschelig ) Schön angenehm und Kühl, du brauchst nie mehr Arbeiten, du bekommst Täglich Essen. Und das aller beste du bekommst jeden Tag eine ausreichende Portion Drogen.   
So gleich 10 Uhr, das ist die Verflixt Verfluchte Stunde, weils jetzt nur noch 13 Stunden sind bis 23. Und 10/2 = 5   5-*2* = *3* 


Wie du siehst, auch ich hab eine Blühende Phantasie, aber als Belohnung das du dich durchgekämpft hat ( selbst ich würde mir das nicht antun den geistlichen Dünnschiss von mir nochmal zu Lesen ) Kläre ich dich wie der Kühler funktioniert.  Mit LUFT stell dir vor, mit Kalter Luft bekommst du den Kühler kalt, und mit Warmer Luft bekommst du den Kühler Heiß.  Also einfach Kalte Luft drauf blasen lassen und er Wird kalt und Kühlt, aber eben nur soweit wie die Lufttemperatur ist.  Und wenn das tatsächlich neu war für dich, dann........... 23 einfach nur 23


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Juli 2019)

Du weißt schon, dass du damit aus der Bruderschaft fliegst. 

Dieses Wissen ist nur für Jene bestimmt, die dieses Wissen gegenüber der gesamten Menschheit wahren und die Menschheit selbst vor diesem Wissen schützen. 

Damit hast du dich als unwürdig erwiesen und wirst der Bruderschaft auf ewig verbannt.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

....42....


----------



## dekay55 (26. Juli 2019)

NEIIIIIIN  
Jetzt steht hier sogar die Antwort des Lebens, das heißt es muss ein neuer Supercomputer her, und der brauch wieder ne massive Kühlung, OHMANN und wieder beim Ursprung gelandet, das ist der Anfang vom Ende, oder der Anfang und das ende Zugleich ?  Und was passiert in 33 Jahren ? 

Fragen über fragen, alles wegen der 42. Aber immerhin 4+2 ist ...... ich muss mal zur Freundin 


Migräne kann ach was gutes haben, was da ein Matsch aus der Birne kommt is faszinierend.


----------



## Lotto (26. Juli 2019)

Freunde....29°C im Raum. Lüften Nachts nicht möglich, weil der Kettenrauchende Nachbar unter mir Nachts die Fenster auf und anscheind Schlafprobleme hat und eine nach der anderen durchzieht...nicht witzig! 
Und ja, ich hab schon probiert mit dem zu reden: ist geschätzt Anfang 60 und gehört zu der Fraktion "Andere interessieren mich nicht". Asozialer gehts nicht mehr.


----------



## colormix (26. Juli 2019)

Bei der Hitze im Zimmer nimmt auch deutlich die/das   Konzentrieren  die Fähigkeit  ab,  das merkt man hier auch im Forum wer eine Klimaanlage  oder es noch kühl im Zimmer hat .


----------



## dekay55 (26. Juli 2019)

naja kommt, bei der Hitze hat man doch schnell mal das problem das man sich nicht mehr entscheiden kann.

Aber Energie Sparen bei Wärme, das ist Unlogisch weil die Wärme doch pure Energie ist, Achtung gleich steuern wir auf das erste Paradoxon zu. Wie ich verdammt nochmal sagte, das war der Anfang vom Ende, und ich glaub dieser Thread wird noch für sorgen das wir ne massive Singularität in der Zeit erzeugen, damit hätten wir dann unser Wurmloch.

MOMENT mal in welchen Jahr passiert das alles .......  33 Jahre zurück is das Jahr von Tschernobyl ........... Ich wette da ist das erste Higgs Bosson und entstanden und es musste einfach so kommen das genau 33 Jahre später dieser Thread entsteht. 

Kann das noch Zufall sein ?  Einstein sagte mal "Gott würfelt nicht"  

Und hundert Pro kommt jetzt einer auf den Gedanken, ey in Höhlen ist es doch Kühl und sucht sich ne Höhle und was dann passiert wissen wir ja...... 

Da können wir nur beten das derjenige Höhle von Hölle nicht unterscheiden kann und dort landet 


Meine fresse was da für ein müll aus meinem Hirn quillt, ich sollte mir öfter ne Spritze gegen Migräne geben lassen


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Hol dir noch ne Nebelmaschine das kühlt auch etwas und du braut keine E.Zigarette   mehr .


E Zigarette rauche ich nicht. Ich rauche richtig.

Aber nicht in der Wohnung....


----------



## colormix (26. Juli 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Kann das noch Zufall sein ?  Einstein sagte mal "Gott würfelt nicht"
> 
> Und hundert Pro kommt jetzt einer auf den Gedanken, ey in Höhlen ist es doch Kühl und sucht sich ne Höhle und was dann passiert wissen wir ja......
> 
> ...



Es ist nicht gesagt und bewiesen das wir jedes Jahr so heiße Sommer Tage   kriegen ,  bis 2017 war es im Sommer z.b Richtig Kalt , 2001 bis 2005/ war es heiß im Sommer , 2005 ging das schon im Mai los mit 30 c im Schatten, 2003 war es schon ende April heiß ,
das weiß ich daher so genau weil ich damals gleich los geflitzt war und eine Klimaanlage gekauft hatte und die darauf folgenden Tage/Wochen waren damals auch heiß mit 30 c  und   über 30 c  .


----------



## dekay55 (26. Juli 2019)

Ähm du, das war einfach geistlicher Dünnsch.... den ich Geschrieben habe, versuch da bloß nicht Wissenschaftlich dran zu gehen ich garantiere für keine Folgeschäden an der Psysche wenn man das Ernst nimmt was ich geschrieben habe. 

 Und ey mal ganz ehrlich, zweifelst du wirklich an das ich mich nicht an die letzten 20 Jahre Erinnern kann wie der Sommer war ?  

Aber hey ich kann dich jetzt auch in nen Gedanken Konflikt bringen, du hast nämlich jetzt für das klassiche Gettier-Problem gesorgt. 
Meinst du etwas zu Wissen, oder weist du etwas zu Wissen. 

Ist dein Wissen eine Wahre gerechtfertigte Meinung ? Und wieso ? 

Verifizieren und Falsifizieren, da ich bezweifel das du das gemacht hast kannst du unmöglich recht haben sondern es ist eine reine Vermutung deinerseits.  Das ist auch ein Problem der sich oftmals durch deine Beiträge zieht wenn du irgendwas behauptest und das ist es was an deiner Glaubwürdigkeit hier im Forum so kratzt das dich kaum einer Ernst nimmt. 

 Das war im übrigen jetzt ne fast klassische Analyse durch Falsifizieren. 

Hätte man das bei meinen Beitrag gemacht wäre nach den ersten Worten klar gewesen das ich das nicht ernst meinen konnte, und daran erkennt man das du das eben nicht machst sondern haltlose Behauptungen aufstellst. 


Wow mein Hirn funzt doch noch  Und dieser Beitrag was ausnahmsweise kein Sarkasmus sondern Ernst gemeint ,  Und zugegeben meine anderen Beiträge waren ein Test genau dafür.


Bitte bitte nicht als Angriff sehen, das ist es nicht ! Ich will nur wissen woran ich bin. Und ich verurteile auch niemand, das war sogar mehr oder minder als Tipp gemeint wie du nicht so schnell aneckst hier, und gleichzeitig ist das auch der beweis das ich dich durchaus Ernst nehme als Person.


----------



## colormix (26. Juli 2019)

wenn du  Dünnsch hast solltest du mal was dagegen tun ,
das was z.z. in den Medien Geschrieben wird ist reine hitsheroy+



dekay55 schrieb:


> Und ey mal ganz ehrlich, zweifelst du wirklich an das ich mich nicht an die letzten 20 Jahre Erinnern kann wie der Sommer war ? .



einige Bekannte und auch ich wir haben das aufgeschrieben und notiert  das kann man sich heute garicht mehr vorstellen  und oft 8 c Temperaturen wie im Winter .
Frag   mal Leute die etwas Älter sind aks du Pappa/Mama Oma/Opa es  gab schon immer Zeiten wo wir  heiße und Kalten Sommer hatten .


----------



## Krautmausch (26. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es ist nicht gesagt und bewiesen das wir jedes Jahr so heiße Sommer Tage   kriegen ,  bis 2017 war es im Sommer z.b Richtig Kalt , 2001 bis 2005/ war es heiß im Sommer , 2005 ging das schon im Mai los mit 30 c im Schatten, 2003 war es schon ende April heiß ,
> das weiß ich daher so genau weil ich damals gleich los geflitzt war und eine Klimaanlage gekauft hatte und die darauf folgenden Tage/Wochen waren damals auch heiß mit 30 c  und   über 30 c  .



2014 und 2015 waren die im Durchschnitt zweit- und drittwärmsten Jahre seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnung, und 2016 und 2017 finden sich auch in den Top 10, so wie auch 2011 und der neue Rekordhalter 2018. Dieses Jahrzehnt ist deutlich wärmer als jedes vorherige.


----------



## colormix (26. Juli 2019)

^^ ja in Afrika und Australien  aber nicht  hier .

11 bis 21 c im  Durchschnitt 2017  24. Juli 2017 !

  Quelle Reanalysis archives

Was erzählst  du da ?
Erst informieren dann posten ...
Heiß ist es nur in einigen Köpfen >>die was anders behaupten <<!


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wow mein Hirn funzt doch noch  Und dieser Beitrag was ausnahmsweise kein Sarkasmus sondern Ernst gemeint ,  Und zugegeben meine anderen Beiträge waren ein Test genau dafür.


Für mich waren das nur Anspielungen auf die Serie 'Dark'.


----------



## eco2006 (26. Juli 2019)

Ist hier jemand der Dünsch heißt??? 
@colormix Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht so ganz warum du eigentlich deine Klimaanlage noch benutzt, ich dachte die AirCooler funktionieren ganz gut? Dazu habe ich auch noch eine Frage, du scheinst dich mit dem Thema ja auszukennen, könnte ich nicht einfach meine Wände feucht einsprühen und dann den Ventilator laufen lassen, dann muss ich mir nicht extra so einen Kühler kaufen, sollte durch Verdunstung ja auch einen kühlenden Effekt haben?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

Colormix hat seine eigene Wahrheit, alles andere ist falsch und hört bekehrt.


----------



## dekay55 (26. Juli 2019)

ja war es ja auch, jetzt wird es extrem kompliziert zu erklären, aber ursprünglich hab ich das bewusst auch nur als Witz und Anspielung geschrieben unterbewusst habe ich das mit dem Test gemacht was mir aber auch erst bewusst geworden ist als Colormix geantwortet hat. 

Es war echt  als Anspielung auf Dark, als Anspielung auf den Roman "Iluminati" bzw den Film "23 nicht ist wie es Scheint" gedacht, der film hat übrigens ne Wahre Geschichte, nämlich die von Karl Koch, alias Hagbard Celine und dem KGB Hack, Das war damals einer DER Filme in Hacker kreisen und auf CCC Treffen,  Karl Koch war damals schon für mich eine sehr interessante Person die mein Leben geprägt hat, ja ich bin schon ein bisschen älter und trotzdem nerd   

Achja und du hast dann noch Per  Anhalter durch die Galaxie als Vorlage gebracht, was ich im übrigen eine wirklich exzellente Wahl war.  

Klingt vielleicht echt komisch, ist aber so, ich erwarte aber auch nicht das es verstanden wird, den ich bin genauso ein Sonderling, wohl deshalb hat mich auch die Person hinter Colormix interessiert, nur das ich das extreme gegenteil zu sein schein.


----------



## colormix (27. Juli 2019)

eco2006 schrieb:


> I
> @colormix Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht so ganz warum du eigentlich deine Klimaanlage noch benutzt, ich dachte die AirCooler funktionieren ganz gut?



Die Klimaanlage seltener und weniger die  war auch nur in den letzten 2 Tage nur wenige Stunden an .
Am  Bett 2. Air Kühler Klimaanlage war  aus gut geschlafen besser als  nur mit Ventilator am Bett .


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2019)

Iluminati habe ich nie gesehen und 23 ist echt zu lange her.
Sollte ich mal wieder nachholen.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juli 2019)

eco2006 schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand der Dünsch heißt???
> @colormix Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht so ganz warum du eigentlich deine Klimaanlage noch benutzt, ich dachte die AirCooler funktionieren ganz gut? Dazu habe ich auch noch eine Frage, du scheinst dich mit dem Thema ja auszukennen, könnte ich nicht einfach meine Wände feucht einsprühen und dann den Ventilator laufen lassen, dann muss ich mir nicht extra so einen Kühler kaufen, sollte durch Verdunstung ja auch einen kühlenden Effekt haben?


 

Noch besser, einfach eine Saline in die Wohnung bauen 


Mit Iluminati mein ich die Bücher, den film Kenn ich gar nicht, das mir schon zu arg im Hollywood trim.


----------



## Andregee (27. Juli 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> ja auf jeden Fall! Wenn der Kühler genug Wärme gespeichert hat, kannst du ihn zum Abkühlen in den Gefrierschrank legen. Dann entziehst du deiner Wohnung Energie in Form von Wärme ab :devil
> 
> da ich tagsüber nicht zuhause bin, lasse ich einfach den Gefrierschrank offen, dann kühlt er den ganzen Raum ab. Klever, nicht?
> 
> ...


Der Tipp mit dem Badetuch ist genauso hohl wie der mit dem Kühlschrank. Ist ja schön wenn die Verdunstung dem Raum an der Stelle Wärme entzieht, aber was glaubst du was mit der Energie passiert? Verschwindet die einfach? Nö. Bei der Kondensation des der feuchten Luft wird die Energie wieder in Form von Wärme angegeben, genau wie ein Kühlschrank die Wärme abgibt nachdem das zuvor verdunstete Kühlmittel im Wärmetauscher kondensiert ist. Also wenn du die feuchte Luft nicht aus dem Raum bringst, nützt dir das feuchte Tuch gar nichts, außer das es die Luftfeuchtigkeit erhöht und somit die Körpereigene Verdunstung und Kühlung hemmt, weil die Luft irgendwann von der Feuchtigkeit gesättigt ist. Letztendlich kühlt einzig und allein ein Klimagerät, denn nur das fördert die Wärme in einen abgetrennten Bereich, das was mit einem feuchten Tuch nicht möglich ist 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2019)

Achso.
Bin die letzten Jahre faul geworden was Bücher angeht.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2019)

Wenn mir zu warm ist mache ich meine Kiste Dice auf 

Bench eh gerade CPUs bei denen Dice schon für ganz vorne reicht .......
True Monkey`s CPU Frequency score: 3844.97 mhz with a Core i5 2300


----------



## colormix (27. Juli 2019)

Gibt ja zwei  Hitze Themen  einer fehlt noch ,
"der PC zu heiß Absturz-Thread", vielleicht ist es dafür noch nicht  zu heiß im Zimmer ?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juli 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Neeeeeeee mehr ist hier nicht besser! Könnte sein das es dann gar nicht mehr geht.



Man darf die Gewichte halt nicht auf gegenüberliegenden Seiten anbringen, dann wird die Wärme nur gleichmäßig verteilt. Für einen gerichteten Wärmetransport braucht es eine eindeutige Richtungsvorgabe, dann funktionieren zwei kleine Gewichte genauso gut wie ein großes. 




Firefox83 schrieb:


> aber aufpassen, wenn man zu viel Gewicht nimmt, dann bleiben die Lüfterblätter stehen und der Raum dreht sich! üble Sache, habe ich schon mal erlebt als ich stockbesoffen mich ins Bett gelegt habe, der ganze Raum drehte sich, musste mit einem Fuss auf dem Boden den Raum festhalten. nebenbei lief der Venti, vermutlich war der Venti in der Nacht stark unwuchtig und lief nur auf einer Seite,vielleicht hatte sich eine Mücke darauf bequem gemacht.
> 
> wird Zeit für's Wochenende



Wenn du zuviel Gewicht an einen normalen Ventilator hängst, dann bleibt der tatsächlich stehen, der Raum aber auch. Hier ging es nur um den Einsatz von Radauswuchtgewichten. Wenn du Taucherblei nutzen willst, brauchst du natürlich professionelle Industriegebläse. Der Raum sollte sich dann aber trotzdem nicht drehen. (Es sei denn er hat sich nur mit dem Gebläse und ohne Kühlgewicht auch schon bewegt. Das hat dann aber andere Ursachen.) Du verwechselst das ganze mit dem anderen Trick:
Lässt du den Kühlschrank offen stehen, in dem auch das Bier lagert, ist es ganz normal, dass irgendwann der Raum rotiert.




Lotto schrieb:


> Freunde....29°C im Raum. Lüften Nachts nicht möglich, weil der Kettenrauchende Nachbar unter mir Nachts die Fenster auf und anscheind Schlafprobleme hat und eine nach der anderen durchzieht...nicht witzig!
> Und ja, ich hab schon probiert mit dem zu reden: ist geschätzt Anfang 60 und gehört zu der Fraktion "Andere interessieren mich nicht". Asozialer gehts nicht mehr.



Hilft da nicht auch ein feuchtes Harntuch? Circa 3 m lang und am eigenen Fensterbrett oberhalb des Nachbarfensters befestigt.




dekay55 schrieb:


> naja kommt, bei der Hitze hat man doch schnell mal das problem das man sich nicht mehr entscheiden kann.
> 
> Aber Energie Sparen bei Wärme, das ist Unlogisch weil die Wärme doch pure Energie ist, Achtung gleich steuern wir auf das erste Paradoxon zu. Wie ich verdammt nochmal sagte, das war der Anfang vom Ende, und ich glaub dieser Thread wird noch für sorgen das wir ne massive Singularität in der Zeit erzeugen, damit hätten wir dann unser Wurmloch.
> 
> ...



33? Du bist 10 Jahre zu spät dran!
(oder 9 zu früh)




Andregee schrieb:


> Der Tipp mit dem Badetuch ist genauso hohl wie der mit dem Kühlschrank. Ist ja schön wenn die Verdunstung dem Raum an der Stelle Wärme entzieht, aber was glaubst du was mit der Energie passiert? Verschwindet die einfach? Nö. Bei der Kondensation des der feuchten Luft wird die Energie wieder in Form von Wärme angegeben, genau wie ein Kühlschrank die Wärme abgibt nachdem das zuvor verdunstete Kühlmittel im Wärmetauscher kondensiert ist. Also wenn du die feuchte Luft nicht aus dem Raum bringst, nützt dir das feuchte Tuch gar nichts, außer das es die Luftfeuchtigkeit erhöht und somit die Körpereigene Verdunstung und Kühlung hemmt, weil die Luft irgendwann von der Feuchtigkeit gesättigt ist. Letztendlich kühlt einzig und allein ein Klimagerät, denn nur das fördert die Wärme in einen abgetrennten Bereich, das was mit einem feuchten Tuch nicht möglich ist
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen wird die feuchte Luft vermutlich keine kühle Oberfläche zur Kondensation finden. Man erhält also statt warmer, trockener Luft feuchte, kühlere. Ob man das angenehmer empfindet ist, wie bereits erwähnt, eine subjektive Frage. Man muss weniger schwitzen, aber etwaiger Schweiß verdunstet auch schlechter und mit weniger Kühlwirkung.
Die kühle, feuchte Luft gegen frische warme, trockene auszutauschen macht den Effekt wieder kaputt.


----------



## colormix (28. Juli 2019)

Vor letzte Nacht war hart mittlerweile hat sich auch das Gebäude so aufgeheizt das es fast permanent 28 c war wurde und auch dies mal den kleinen Air Kühler vors Bett gestellt etwas kühle Luft  kam konnte gut schlafen , früher hatte ich mal   Ventilator genommen das hat  überhaupt nichts gebraucht nur   Lärm gemacht .


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2019)

Du meinst die Nacht, in der du garnicht geschlafen hast, sondern die ganze Zeit hier online warst?


----------



## colormix (28. Juli 2019)

Wenn man halt schläft und dann ist Nacht .


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2019)

Du ja eben nicht, du schläfst ja nachts nicht.


----------



## Krolgosh (28. Juli 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hilft da nicht auch ein feuchtes Harntuch?



Die helfen gefühlt bei allem.. Harntücher haben mein Leben bereichert!


----------



## colormix (30. Juli 2019)

heute soll es wieder über 30 c werden  und danach wieder Kühler


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> heute soll es wieder über 30 c werden  und danach wieder Kühler


Bei uns auch um die 30 Grad.
Dann laut Wetterprognose wohl längere Zeit kühler.
Bzw kühler ist relativ so zwischen 22-25 GRad tagsüber.
Aber das kann man gut aushalten.


----------



## colormix (30. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei uns auch um die 30 Grad.
> Dann laut Wetterprognose wohl längere Zeit kühler.
> Bzw kühler ist relativ so zwischen 22-25 GRad tagsüber.
> Aber das kann man gut aushalten.


Insgesamt  kann man sagen hatten wir bis jetzt 14 Tage   wo wir Hitze Tage hatten, bin ja mal gespannt   ob  das diesen Sommer so  weiter geht oder ob es damit jetzt vorbei ist  und wir  wieder normale Temperaturen  bekommen um die 25/27 c?


----------



## kero81 (30. Juli 2019)

Kommt denn auch im Winter der "Mein Zimmer ist mir zu kalt" Thread?!


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Kommt denn auch im Winter der "Mein Zimmer ist mir zu kalt" Thread?!



Na hoffentlich, ohne die regelmäßige Beschreibung der Wetterlage, wüsste ich gar nicht welche Hose ich anziehen soll.

Mich wundert, dass du bzgl. des Threads nicht zu einem weiteren Window rätst, so ein Fenster macht optisch einiges her.


----------



## colormix (30. Juli 2019)

Der Air Kühler hatte am Bett an den heißen Tagen ausreichend gut funktioniert konnte  immer gut durch schlafen , aber nicht die  letzte Nach dachte es wird  wieder so warum im Zimmer wurde es aber  nicht und gefrorenem im Bett dann den auf die kleinste Stufe gestellt dann ging es wieder,
 zum besser durch   schlafen  vor dem Bett  ging   ganz gut, werde ich in Zukunft immer so machen .

Wassertank  ganz Leer fahren kurz vor dem  schlafen  gehen Eiskaltes Leitungswasser ganz voll füllen so hatte ich das gemacht,  hat im Großen und ganzen gut funktioniert   .


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

"Gefroren im Bett" der ist gut!


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2019)

Colormix, der so sehr gefroren hat, dass er bis nachts um halb vier hier im Forum unterwegs war.


----------



## colormix (30. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Colormix, der so sehr gefroren hat, dass er bis nachts um halb vier hier im Forum unterwegs war.



bin ich dir gegenüber Rechenschaft schuldig  wann ich schlafen gehe ?


----------



## Slezer (30. Juli 2019)

Du hast nicht gut geschlafen weil du nachts aufgestanden bist aber es hat gut funktioniert deshalb machst du es jetzt immer so?

Wieso schreibst du immer "warum" anstatt "warm"?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> bin ich dir gegenüber Rechenschaft schuldig  wann ich schlafen gehe ?


Nö, aber ich sag ja auch nicht, dass ich tagsüber schlafe, obwohl ich wach bin.
Aber von dir Lügenbaron kann man eh nichts erwarten, ausser Lügen halt.


----------



## colormix (30. Juli 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Du hast nicht gut geschlafen weil du nachts aufgestanden bist aber es hat gut funktioniert deshalb machst du es jetzt immer so?
> 
> Wieso schreibst du immer "warum" anstatt "warm"?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



ich stehe nur   Nachts auf wenn  meine Putzfrau klingelt weil sie den Hausschüssel vergessen hat .


----------



## Slezer (30. Juli 2019)

Würde ich mir nicht gefallen lassen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (30. Juli 2019)

Habe ich keine Probleme  mit .


----------



## fipS09 (30. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich stehe nur   Nachts auf wenn  meine Putzfrau klingelt weil sie den Hausschüssel vergessen hat .


Lass die Mal tagsüber putzen, von den gesparten Zuschlägen kannst du dir VDSL gönnen.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich stehe nur   Nachts auf wenn  meine Putzfrau klingelt weil sie den Hausschüssel vergessen hat .


Also jede Nacht.

Man was ein Bullshit.


----------



## colormix (31. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also jede Nacht.
> 
> Man was ein Bullshit.



Du hast offenbar die letzten warmen  Nächste nicht so gut geschlafen ?


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2019)

Na, wieder die ganze Nacht wach?


----------



## colormix (31. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na, wieder die ganze Nacht wach?



wird mal für Abkühlung  im Zimmer sorgen dann  kannste  auch   gut schlafen


----------



## der_yappi (31. Juli 2019)

Also Putze die Nachts vorbeikommt um sauber zu machen...

Da fällt mir irgendwie Klinks Kalinke ein, die hat auch immer nachts nackig gebürschded


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2019)

Vermute ich eher weniger bei Leisure Suit colormix.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht hat er Nachts auch erhöhten Harndrang und kann deswegen nicht schlafen.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2019)

Und deswegen kommt die Putzfrau vorbei?


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

Die muß ja alles sauber machen.
Ach ne... lassen wir das....


----------



## Venom89 (31. Juli 2019)

Aufpassen, sobald man das Harntuch hier erwähnt, gibt es Punkte


----------



## fipS09 (31. Juli 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Aufpassen, sobald man das Harntuch hier erwähnt, gibt es Punkte



Ist das so? Dachte nachdem selbst die Redaktion den Spaß mitmacht, wäre das gesellschaftlich akzeptiert.


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Juli 2019)

Mir wurde ein Nachstellen des Users angedichtet, dazu reicht es bereits auf die Uhrzeit von Beiträgen einzugehen.

Anschließend wird mir dann erklärt wie viel Nachsicht beim moderieren meiner Beiträge geübt wurde. 

Ich hoffe das öffentliche Besprechen moderativer Maßnahmen reicht jetzt, um mir endlich mal ne rote Karte zu verpassen.

Toi Toi Toi.

Ist so oder so mein letzter Beitrag. Werde dieses Forum aber gern weiterempfehlen, falls jemand Lust hat gesperrt zu werden, weil er Trolle als Trolle benennt und Nazis als Nazis. Damit gehöre ich hier nicht mehr zur Zielgruppe und daraus ergibt sich nur eine einzige Lösung.

Macht's gut und sammelt weiter fleißig Karten.

Ach Inu, ah egal...


----------



## fipS09 (31. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Macht's gut und sammelt weiter fleißig Karten.


Machs gut! Ohne gute Trolle wäre ein Forum doch nicht das gleiche  Nazis brauch ich hier allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

Ein bißchen Spaß kann man doch machen, oder nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2019)

Klar, darfst nur niemanden als Troll bezeichnen.


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Juli 2019)

Ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht, woran hier Anstoß genommen wurde, vermutlich weil die Posts schon gelöscht worden sind, aber allgemein ist es hier im Board leider öfter so, daß einige Teilnehmer relativ aggressiv anderen gegenüber sind, vorallem wenn verschiedene Meinungen aufeinander treffen und keine nachgeben will. Spaß ist hier in der Rumpelkammer sicherlich ok, aber wenn dieser zu sehr auf Kosten eines anderen Users geht und es schon Züge von Mobbing annimmt, dann finde ich sind rote Karten berechtigt, ebenso bei Beleidigungen.
Man kann sich doch auch einfach an die geläufigen Regeln des freundlichen Miteinanders halten, auch wenn das Gegenüber eine andere Meinung hat, man muß nicht immer stur auf seiner Meinung und deren Richtigkeit bestehen und man kann auch einfach mal gut sein lassen, nach dem Motte "der Klügere gibt nach", so mache ich das auch öfter, außerdem ist nicht der jenige der stärkere oder der Gewinner einer Diskussion, der den anderen unter voller Ausschöpfung des  hier von der Moderation noch geduldeten in die Pfanne haut, sondern der, der sachlich und freundlich bleibt.


----------



## colormix (31. Juli 2019)

Wetterbericht stimmt heute vorne und hinten nicht ,
angeblich 26 c ,
Wetterstation zeigt  29 c an für Draußen Zimmer 27.5c,
habe den Air Kühler  wieder laufen  hatte    damit gerechnet das der heute aus bleiben kann .


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2019)

Toll, meine Wetterstation zeigt morgens auch mehr an wenn die Sonne drauf knallt.
Ist halt nen top geeichtes Messinstrument.


----------



## keinnick (31. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wetterbericht stimmt heute vorne und hinten nicht ,
> angeblich 26 c ,
> Wetterstation zeigt  29 c an für Draußen Zimmer 27.5c,
> habe den Air Kühler  wieder laufen  hatte    damit gerechnet das der heute aus bleiben kann .


Und konntest Du die Außentemperatur mit Deinem Air Kühler auf die vorgesehenen 26°C senken?


----------



## colormix (31. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Toll, meine Wetterstation zeigt morgens auch mehr an wenn die Sonne drauf knallt.
> Ist halt nen top geeichtes Messinstrument.



Der Sensor ist immer  im Schaden auch morgens   wir haben keine Sonne sonder  Bewölkung .


----------



## colormix (31. Juli 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und konntest Du die Außentemperatur mit Deinem Air Kühler auf die vorgesehenen 26°C senken?



Ein Zimmer kann der nicht kühlen aber wenn man in einem Bereich von 1 bis 3 Meter davor sitzt kommt kühler Luft an ,
ich  habe auch einen anderen als diese die bekannt sind,
meiner läuft mit  12 Volt und bei Stufe 3 pustet der genauso stark Luft  raus wie ein Ventilator es   wird dann halt nur etwas laut ist der Nachteil dabei , der  eine Fernbedienung und hinten noch mal zusätzlich einen Aktiv Kohle Filter,    kostet auch nur 39 €.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> meiner läuft mit  12 Volt und bei Stufe 3 pustet der genauso stark Luft  raus wie ein Ventilator es  .



Das mit dem Ventilator hatte ich doch schon widerlegt, warum lügst du da jetzt wieder.


----------



## colormix (31. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ventilator hatte ich doch schon widerlegt, warum lügst du da jetzt wieder.



Vom  Inhalt deiner Postings " deine Wortwahl",  kann ich erkennen wie warm es bei dir in der Bude ist 

Es geht auch nicht um das Wiederlegen sondern das es auch Air Kühler gibt die stark genug sind vom Luftauslass  und noch zusätzlich einen  Aktiv Filter haben um die Bakterielle Keim Bildung zu mindern .


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2019)

Achja, weisst du dir schon wieder nicht zu helfen und startest mal wieder den Versuch einer Beleidigung?
Was immer du nimmst, entweder nimmst du zu wenig oder zuviel davon.


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Juli 2019)

Wetterberichte kann man meiner Meinung nach weitgehend vergessen wenn es um spontane Unwetter geht, wie oft ich schon gelesen habe, Unwetterstufe 2 oder 3 in meiner Gegend und danach meinen Tag versucht habe auszurichten und dann kam gar nichts, oder vielleicht paar Tropfen Regen und in weiter Ferne paar Blitze und heute war hier gegen Abend jetzt etwas Regen angesagt, laut anderer Vorhersagen auch Gewitter, aber kein Wort von großem Unwetter und dann gibt es doch eines, mit heftigem Starkregen und Blitz und Donner ganz in der Nähe wo ich gelaufen bin.
Ich frag mich da manchmal wozu Meterologie überhaupt als Studion angeboten wird und als Wissenschaft gilt?
Die Wettervorhersagen in meiner Kindheit kamen mir nicht minder genau vor, teils sogar genauer und wirklich Wissenszuwachs sehe ich da keinen... 

Edit:
Ok, es gab hier nun doch eine schwere Unwetterwarnung, aber erst so spät heraus gegeben, das fast schon ein Blick in den Himmel gereicht hätte um es ebenso vorherzusagen.


----------



## colormix (31. Juli 2019)

Das mit dem Wetter kann man oft auch nicht so genau Voraussagen,
wie aus dem nichts entwickelt sich plötzlich eine Gewitter Front ,
das  mit den   Temperaturen   hat so im Großen und ganzen immer fast gestimmt  nur heute überhaupt nicht .


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich da manchmal wozu Meterologie überhaupt als Studion angeboten wird und als Wissenschaft gilt?
> Die Wettervorhersagen in meiner Kindheit kamen mir nicht minder genau vor, teils sogar genauer und wirklich Wissenszuwachs sehe ich da keinen...


Das liegt daran das das Wetter so komplex ist. Deswegen sind Vorhersagen von 2-3 Tagen noch relativ genau und danach nimmt es ab.
Ich gucke oft bei mehreren Wetterseiten und Apps. 
Wenn man einen Tag vorher guckt, die Wettervorhersage für den nächsten Tag, stimmt dann meistens auch.
Für Unwetterwarnungen gibt es auch verschiedene Seiten.


----------



## colormix (31. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das das Wetter so komplex ist. Deswegen sind Vorhersagen von 2-3 Tagen noch relativ genau und danach nimmt es ab.
> I .



Das kann sich aber auch innerhalb von wenigen Stunden schlagartig ändern das hatte wir schon paar mal ,
ich kucke immer auf Wetteronline.de die sind so einigermaßen  verlässlich , das mit der Hitze Welle _Voraussagungen_   stimmte so ziemlich genau mit dem Temperaturen  überein


----------



## The_Freak (1. August 2019)

Also ich würde immer direkt bei den Wettermodellen schauen - eine schöne Seite hierzu ist Windy: Wind map & weather forecast
Da kann man das Modell auswählen (ECMWF - europäisch, oder GFS - amerikanisch) und sich direkt die Vorhersage für Temperatur, Gewitter oder Wind ansehen.
Ist für mich deutlich genauer, was Vorhersagen angeht, dafür aber etwas komplexer.

Um zum Thema mal etwas beizutragen:
Ich bin auch Dachgeschoss geplagt, diesen Sommer trotz Rollo runter teils über 31° innen gehabt. Das ist dann kein Spaß mehr zum schlafen, wenn es sich nachts trotz offener Fenster und Durchzug nur auf 27 Grad morgens abkühlt.
Hab mir eine mobile Klimaanlage geholt und bin begeistert, in den Abendstunden braucht sie locker 3-4 Stunden Betrieb aber dann habe ich selbst an den Extremtagen 25 Grad in der Bude und ich kann endlich durchschlafen.


----------



## Krautmausch (1. August 2019)

Ich dachte, 35°C wären mir zuviel, aber eigentlich sind mir auch 30°C und 25°C zuviel, und bei Bewegung auch 20°C und vielleicht sogar 15°C. Im Prinzip kann es gar nicht zu kalt sein. Der einzige Lichtblick: Der Winter nähert sich mit einem Affenzahn von 86400 Sekunden pro Tag!


----------



## colormix (1. August 2019)

vor einer Stunden waren es noch 24 c es sind schon wieder 28 c  die Sonne ist hier fast weg auf der Seite ,
Air also wieder an .


----------



## moonlive (7. Juli 2020)

Komisch? Mach ich das Dach-Fenster zu wird es  in 15min. hier drin warm,
mach ich das Fenster dann nach 8Std. wieder auf, dauert es 2Std. bis es kühler wird.

Gravitation ist schon bemerkenswert.


----------

